#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jussi, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
<jussi> dholbach: thanks!
 * jussi notes no ascii art :D
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<kim0> Morning everyone o/
<kim0> oh netsplit .. good morning again then :)
<nigelb> morning, *yawn*
<nigelb> In retrospect, sleeping at 5 am wasn't a great idea.
<Pendulum> jussi: happy birthday!
<jussi> :)
<popey> o_O
<popey> we share a birthday?
<Pendulum> popey: happy birthday!
<popey> :)
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<popey> c-c-c-combo breaker!
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<popey> sorry, I have to
<nigelb>  
<nigelb> popey, jussi ^^ :)
<jussi> sigh... :( You arent supposed to ascii on my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nigelb> what! why not?
 * jussi lets someone else explain...
<popey> its the _one_ day or the year you dont :)
<popey> s/or/of/
<popey> normal service will resume tomorrow
 * nigelb confused.
<tsimpson> jussi: technically, as this isn't a core channel... ;)
<czajkowski> :D
<jussi> tsimpson: still :P
<nigelb> In other news http://immd.icanhascheezburger.com/2011/04/03/funny-win-story-rebecca-blacks-little-moment-of-win/
<czajkowski> ascii cake :D
<duanedesign> ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪  happy birthdat to you ♪♪  happy birthday jussi and popey ♪♪  happy birthday to you ♪♪
<jussi> :)
<duanedesign> jussi: i sing you happy birthday even though you went to Disney World without me ;)
<jussi> awww
<nigelb> hah
 * nigelb counts down to AOL's lawyers talking to duanedesign 
<duanedesign> jussi: maybe UDS-P :)
<jussi> qml is awesome.
<nigelb> I agree.  I tried it out 2 weeks back.
<duanedesign> jussi: it is. shadeslayer has been sharing some of the stuff he has been making
<popey> :)
<nigelb> last night's hacking \o/ http://yfrog.com/gy1fmuej
<jussi> epic... http://9gag.com/gag/98870
<nigelb> hahaha
<popey> nice
<AlanBell> so with a bit more advertising and a +1 button I think we have all bases covered with Ubuntu
<nigelb> Should we have Ubuntubook?
<duanedesign> nigelb: looks like you had a nice little turnout
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, it wasn't the UGJ though.
<nigelb> duanedesign: It was a local hackathon for Hasgeek LLC
<duanedesign> nigelb: cprofitt was a bit down yesterday. His Rochester event did not draw anyone despite his best efforts to publicise the event :(
<nigelb> Yeah, almost similar here.
<nigelb> my UGJ had 4 fsf people coming in
<nigelb> and they just talked
<nigelb> which meant I couldn't actually fix bugs that I planned to do at UGJ.
<Pendulum> nigelb: you're much politer than I would have been. I'd have been in the back with my laptop working while they talked.
<nigelb> Pendulum: Oh, I'll probably do that next time.
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/04/04/why-being-an-approved-loco-team-doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/  food for thought folks
<laszlok> When registering for UDS, the form asks "Who is your attendance requested by?". And the options are all OEMs. What are community members supposed to put there?
<shadow42085> am I hidden for what?
<Pici> laszlok: A bit dead here at the moment :/ Still, this is the best place to have that answered.
<Pici> shadow42085: No.  But no one knows the answer to your question elsewhere, hence: no answers.
<dholbach> jcastro, can you answer laszlok's question?
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<czajkowski> laszlok: are you a member of a loco team
<czajkowski> I've seen some people say they are putting down representing their loco
<laszlok> i'm not part of a loco
<czajkowski> laszlok: so you're just going to UDS?
<laszlok> czajkowski: Well I do more work upstream now than I used to. But yeah, is that still allowed?
<czajkowski> laszlok: yes of course. everyone is welcome
<czajkowski> let me have a look at the form
<czajkowski> laszlok: put down other and then fill in the box
<czajkowski> sorequested by either upstream or yourself
<laszlok> because of all the companies  listed there is seems more like its asking for affiliation. So maybe I should just put my upstream project down?
<czajkowski> could do aye.
<laszlok> okay all done. Thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<jono> kim0, about ready?
<kim0> jono: yeah anytime
<jono> kim0, one sec
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> kim0, ring ring :-)
<kim0> jono: another ring
<kim0> skype madness
<jono> kim0, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-portal
<dholbach> kim0, you're going to work on translations portal now? good luck
<dholbach> dpm, ^ well done ;-)
<AlanBell> jcastro: any further thoughts on etherpad for UDS?
<popey> continued laughter
 * popey notes James hasn't replied (publicly) on that thread
<Technoviking> popey: Happy Birthday
<dholbach> popey, it's your birthday today?
<Technoviking> someone on twitter said so, so it must be true:)
<maco> my calendar said so too
<maco> it popped up at me at midnight
<maco> happy birthday popey
<Pici> Happy birthday popey
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<mhall119> happy birthday popey
<kim0> dholbach: hehe
 * dpm joins the birthday fest - happy birthday popey!
<kim0> popey: Happy Bday man
<popey> thanks everyone :D
<popey> if any of you haven't already.. could you please... (for fun, for UUPC)...
<popey> 16:38:40 #ubuntu-uk-podcast: < marxjohnson> It would be a massive help if you all fill this in before the next show (if you haven't already): http://tinyurl.com/uupcfortunes :-)
<Technoviking> popey: done
<dholbach> jono, 6m?
<jono> dholbach, yep
<jono> dholbach, wrapping something and then ready
<dholbach> rock, just call whenenver
<jcastro> dholbach: I don't know why the form asks that
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow *hugs*
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<jcastro> mhall119: I suppose the export to CSV didn't land?
<mhall119> jcastro: for sponsors?
<mhall119> sponsorships rather?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> it was just simple to c&p into a spreadsheet
<mhall119> I actually had a question about that before I even tried to implement it
<mhall119> I assume we don't want to make this publicly available
<jcastro> no
<mhall119> what I don't know is how exactly you want it restricted
<jcastro> let me ask another way
<jcastro> is there a way to just connect everything in the sponsorship part (all the fields, etc.) into a google spreadsheet?
<jcastro> so like, if someone fills in their email address
<jcastro> it just gets put in the spreadsheet?
<AlanBell> does this mean applications are only just starting to be assessed, or that sponsorships are about to be announced?
<AlanBell> or none of the above?
<mhall119> jcastro: keep them in sync? I have no idea
<vish> czajkowski: "doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/" is *jot* intended or a typo?
<Pendulum> vish: jot is slang. it's the same thing as saying that something doesn't matter a bit
<mhall119> jcastro: it may be possible, but it seems like a lot of work.  Why do you need this in a spreadsheet in the first place, is there a better end-to-end solution we can provide?
<vish> Pendulum: ah.. ok. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: I also wanted to ask if you would change the summit project ownership to the summit-hackers team
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> can you link me to the page?
<mhall119> we can't even do little things like add official bug tags without it
<jcastro> I am in the middle of a call
<mhall119> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/summit
<mhall119> Pendulum: those Brittons and they're funny language
<Pendulum> we use 'jot' in New England too :)
<Pendulum> or at least I've used it for agoes
<mhall119> y'all got some funny slang up there ;)
<AlanBell> we will have the language back if you don't want it any more
<mhall119> AlanBell: you want it back from us?  cuz it's not in real good condition anymore
<mhall119> it may have been dropped a few times, and we duct-taped over some of the cracks
<AlanBell> should never have let you have it under the BSD license
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> it's not like you wanted us to send changes upstream anyway
<akgraner> has "featured applications" option landed in the Ubuntu Software Center yet?  I'm not seeing it if it has...
<akgraner> updating now to see if I missed something since Friday
<akgraner> and I <3 the narwhals on the wallpaper :-)
<akgraner> hmmm seems like it was there in Alpha 3...
<akgraner> ahh I see it now :-)
<AlanBell> there are some great backgrounds in the list!
<AlanBell> hope one of them makes it to be the default
<AlanBell> what are we calling the feature that allows you to drag a window to the side and have it snap to occupy half the screen?
<mhall119> Aero Snap
<AlanBell> seriously!
<mhall119> no
<vish> AlanBell: just window tiling
<vish> - just (ofcourse)
<vish>  <AlanBell> there are some great backgrounds in the list!; « which backgrounds?
<vish> AlanBell: for Ubuntu 11.04 or..?
<AlanBell> the ones with narwhals on
<AlanBell> all the aubergine ones except for the one which is almost exactly the same as the maverick background are great
<vish> AlanBell: ah! they are the ones which have been chosen as part of the additional illustrative wallpapers. " <AlanBell> hope one of them makes it to be the default" « confused me,those will be on the CD and  the default wallpaper is the one with the minor modifications to the Maverick one
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<cjohnston> could you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/auto-slots/+merge/56027 and provide feedback
<AlanBell> :( the additional ones are much nicer
<jcastro> cjohnston: are the 15 minute breaks in there?
<cjohnston> Not based on the code that he added that I can tell
<jcastro> 10:45 and 16:00
<cjohnston> am I correct that it should be standard?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-26/
<jcastro> is what it should look like
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> :(
<akgraner> hey does anyone in the channel right now mind their IRC Nick showing in a screenshot that may or may not be used in the official Ubuntu book?
<akgraner> gathering screenshots for using webchat now :-)
<cjohnston> nope
<jcastro> I would like that very much!
<akgraner> not sure which screen shots they'll use and even though it's a public channel I thought I would ask...
<Pendulum> akgraner: and now you've made sure that anyone who looks at the screenshot knows permission was given :P
<akgraner> I hope so :-)
<akgraner> they may only use the connection screen but I wanted to show what it looks like once you've connected to a channel using the webchat option
 * AlanBell resists pasting ascii art
<Technoviking> akgraner: only if you show my nick's right side:)
<akgraner> HAHA :-)
<AlanBell> if you look in /usr/share/backgrounds there are some images space-01.jpg to space-05.jpg which don't appear in the list when you go to change the background
<AlanBell> and the exif data on these reveals them to be some sabdfl holiday snaps
<vish> haha! i think the desktop team has found a way to not disappoint Mark by shipping the photos and not be made to look at those pics ;p
<vish> oh oops! hope that dint go into the webchat screenshot :s
<vish> internet needs a rewind button! BAD!
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> immortalized!
<jcastro> mhall119: man
<jcastro> I owe you all beers so badly
<jcastro> the crew thing especially will be very useful
<mhall119> jcastro: it's just LP nicks, is that okay? Summit doesn't have a process for retrieving full names from LP
<jcastro> that's fine
<_io> Hi can someone confirm that my email to the mailing list has been recieved and I'll recieve a reply? :-)
<pleia2> what mailing list?
<_io> community-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> hmm, does that exist?
<_io> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com*
<pleia2> I don't see any new emails in the archives
<_io> you're on the community council? :-)
<pleia2> yes
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4zbtC3-hIw
<akgraner> Cheese is awesome...it just worked...the things I learn each day...:-)
<paultag> heyya akgraner
<akgraner> paultag, hey!
<paultag> s'new?
<akgraner> ummm nothing except I am getting caught up with work and getting my office organized...just realized I need a USB hub now..:-)
<akgraner> what's new with you...
<paultag> akgraner: stress! Other then that, not much. I'm preparing a huge patch to fluxbox as we speak, but that's all the fun i've had this week :)
<akgraner> My talk about why should I care about your project was well attended this weekend at Texas Linux Fest...and I even handled a troll/semi rude person with ease and didn
<paultag> akgraner: wooo! :)
<akgraner> didn't even show how aggravated I really was...
<paultag> akgraner: win :)
<akgraner> paultag, that stress will kill ya.... I had to re-arrange some things so I wouldn't be so stressed
<akgraner> and even say not right now to things I really love working on
<paultag> aye
<akgraner> I hope it gets better for you!  Please let me know if you need an ear...I can at least listen....
<paultag> akgraner: thanks for the offer :)
<paultag> right now I'm just blasting Rachmaninoff in this super awesome room coding
<paultag> seriously, this room in my uni's science building is boss
<paultag> there's no one in here, and it's huge (and couches!)
<akgraner> sweet!
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<Pendulum> jcastro: askubuntu.com is an official resource, right?
<czajkowski> natty is  finallly behaving
<jcastro> Pendulum: ask jono
<jcastro> Pendulum: are you talking about luca ferretti?
<jcastro> I sent him a mail
<Pendulum> jcastro: yeah
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> then I won't bother replying :)
<jcastro> did he send you a mail?
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/04/04/why-being-an-approved-loco-team-doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/  folks may enjoy a read, it's been on my mind for some time
<jcastro> I liked it!
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> now I just need to get it through to some teams and let the community bit kick in  abit more
<czajkowski> never underestimate the going for a bite to eat or a drink or a game of bolwing over a conference.
<Pendulum> jcastro: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2011-April/005105.html
<Pendulum> (for the record that was copied to the Orca list as well
<Pendulum> )
<jcastro> I sent him a response like last week, he didn't mail me back yet though
<Pendulum> well that was today
<Pendulum> so it may just be his personal crusade or something now
<jcastro> well if he didn't respond I figured he shrugged and was ok with it
<nigelb> morning
<AlanBell> didn't I respond to him recently on that very point?
<AlanBell> I did
<czajkowski> jono: I have to say, I find your fb photo rather disturbing
<Pendulum> AlanBell: yeah, I think that makes it a crusade
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/01/%23ubuntu-website.html
<AlanBell> elleuca
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh nice response
<AlanBell> almost exactly the same as Pendulum's email response and we didn't collaborate!
<nigelb> Great minds think alike.... ;)
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> Joeb454: yep
<Joeb454> jono: jcastro is around ;)
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> oh sorry!
<jcastro> jono: hi
<Joeb454> jcastro: it's easily done, I'm used to it
<nigelb> also, hey Joeb454 :)
<Joeb454> hi nigelb
<nigelb> haven't seen you around much lately
<jcastro> maybe you should rename yourself to notjono-reallyjoeb454
<jcastro> that would be way easier to autocomplete
<maco> i wonder if marco is used to being me
<maco> im pretty used to being mako
<Joeb454> nigelb: I've been around, just not overly active on IRC
<Joeb454> jcastro: would that fit with freenodes nick limit?
<nigelb> Joeb454: Ahh :)
<Joeb454> jcastro: if it's easier, I have CptSerious or Shrubby on my freenode account
<nigelb> Joeb454: I see you more on twitter anyway :)
<Joeb454> :)
<nigelb> I'm yet to find a 'tab-mate' :(
<Pendulum> I occasionally get confused for people, but usually only by the really lazy tabbers who only type a first letter
<nigelb> jcastro: lol, re:comment about techcrunch :)
<jono> jcastro, how many bug fixes on average have we had in Unity since FF?
<jcastro> fix released?
<jcastro> let me see
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> ~400
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jcastro> we're sitting at about 1050 total right now
<jono> jcastro, I mean in each release  - it is ~70 bugs fixed per release ,right?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> hmm
 * jcastro thinks how to do that
<jono> jcastro, actually, don't worry about it
<jcastro> wait, it's not so hard
<Technoviking> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721585
<jcastro> jono: yargh, each milestone only shows what's targetted
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.8.2
<jcastro> wed need to ask launchpad which of those 82 bugs are fix released
<jcastro> but it's pretty close
<jcastro> jono: aha, do this
<jcastro> go to launchpad.net/unity
<jcastro> zoom out on "series and milestones" a bit using those +/- symbols
<jono> jcastro, how does tha thelp?
<jcastro> then middle click on the last few milestones (the black dots)
<jono> right
<jcastro> "0 blueprints and 62 bugs targeted" on each milestone page
<jono> this doesnt seem right
<jcastro> minus the onesies and twosies which remain Triaged
<jono>     1 Invalid, 8 Fix Released
<jono> for 3.2.2
<jono> more than 8 bugs were fixed
<jcastro> drag the milestone thing to the right
<jcastro> you want 3.6.x
<jono> ahhh
<jcastro> 3.2.2 is like when it was all crap
<jono> I am a muppet
<jcastro> no, the slider is so nonobvious
<jcastro> it's awesome, I just kind of figured this out, would have been nice to know before writing a report a week for half the cycle
<jcastro> (lol)
<jono> lol
<jcastro> FF was 24 March
<jcastro> jono: ok, so add up every release after (and including 3.6.6)
<jcastro> my calibrated eyeball on the graph tells me ~400
<nigelb> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/unity/+series might help
<jcastro> !!!!
<jcastro> dude
<nigelb> I guess it helps :)
<jcastro> that makes no sense
<jcastro> the graph says over 1000 bugs fixed
<jcastro> this says 525
<nigelb> this is bugs, the graph might be tasks
<nigelb> a bug can have more than one task
<nigelb> (that's my only guess for the moment)
<jcastro> hrmph
<nigelb> does the graph show 1049?
<jcastro> about that yes
<jcastro> actually, yeah
<nigelb> hrm, that's what I see on the bugs page
<jcastro> status.qa says ..... 784
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED
<jcastro> based on that
<jcastro> but that's counting old mutter junk I don't care about
<nigelb> I'm asking in #lp for you
<nigelb> this is strange
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED
<nigelb> err wrogn one
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED
<nigelb> this one shows 1049
<nigelb> but then I don't know wwhat's wrong with series?
<nigelb> jcastro: oh, were there bugs not targetted to a series or milestone?
<jcastro> perhaps
<nigelb> jcastro: that's it! there are a bunch of bugs not targtted, but fixed, so it doesn't get counted in /+series
<jcastro> aha
<jcastro> so they're just in a normal pile
<nigelb> yeah, though this makes numbers a bit more challenging
<nigelb> i.e., getting the number of bugs fixed in a milestone
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, filing an lp bug now.  apparently, it was supposed to total correctly :D
<jcastro> oh, handy!
<nigelb> for future reference, bug bug 750819
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750819 in launchpad "Fix Released bugs totaled on /+series doesn't total to total number of fix released bugs for Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750819
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-05
<evilduanedesign> evening all
<nhandler> o/
<Pendulum> hi evilduanedesign
<nigelb> hello nhandler and *gasp* evilduanedesign :p
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: why are you up at this inhuman hour? :P
<evilduanedesign> haha
<evilduanedesign> my VPS keeps running out of RAM so i am using my alternate 'evil' IRCCloud setup
<evilduanedesign> nigelb: yes it is odd for me to be up at 'normal' U.S. hours :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> evilduanedesign: I usually think you're in dholbach time in my head
<evilduanedesign> thats just about right
<evilduanedesign> i have a whole group of Beginners Team mentees who want to be MOTU. Unfortunately that is one thing we are short on at the moment (MOTU Mentors)
<evilduanedesign> I need to find one or two MOTU's who might want to help mentor this group
<nigelb> bdrung?
<nhandler> evilduanedesign: I have no issue reviewing/sponsoring patches, answering questions, and pointing people in the right direction, I just don't have the time to work with someone one-on-one and guide them through everything
<evilduanedesign> nhandler: right. I might try something like the Bug Squad is doing. Where mentees ask questions on a mailing list and a couple mentors monitor the list and answer questions
<evilduanedesign> nhandler: thank you nhandler. I am also going to talk to huats and coolbhavi. I'll let you know when i get things a little more sorted
<nhandler> evilduanedesign: The hardest part imo is finding good bugs to start with. When I did some mentoring in the past, I would go through and find a few good bugs (and set myself as willing to mentor the bug). That is also what persia did with me
<jcastro> jono: basset hounds are so ugly
<jcastro> they're like beagles that god forgot to put skin glue on
<nigelb> lol
<jono> jcastro, lol
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have one?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I have a cat
<jcastro> which is an entirely different form of evil
<Pendulum> jcastro: cats are a wonderful type of evil
<nigelb> jcastro: you mean a cat has you? ;)
<akgraner> We have a cat now...
 * Pendulum is so tempted to go out and get a cat
<nigelb> oh, akgraner!
<Pendulum> but I think my parents would not be pleased if they came home to a cat :(
<nigelb> akgraner: How was tlf?
<akgraner> good busy
<nigelb> Pendulum: get a dog
<nigelb> extra points for gettign him stuck in a sweat shirt ;p
<akgraner> a lot of good feedback on my talk
<akgraner> so that was good
<Pendulum> nigelb: can't take care of a dog. and I actually am a cat person more than a dog person
<nigelb> akgraner: do you have slides up somewhere?
 * nigelb disowns Pendulum :P
<Pendulum> (not that they'd be any happier if they came home to a dog)
<akgraner> nigelb, not yet but I will before the week is out...
<akgraner> I had to take today and tomorrow to get caught up with work - and I am taking Friday off...
<nigelb> :)
 * AlanBell has alternative pet suggestion for Pendulum 
<pleia2> a narwhal!
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> hey pleia2
<pleia2> g'day nigelb
<nigelb> I just drove around 60 km from 6 am to 10 am.  Sigh.
<czajkowski> ./c
<dpm> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> hello dpm
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> heya dholbach
<dpm> morning czajkowski, nigelb
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> duanedesign, did you get any feedback on doing development screencasts from the team?
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> dholbach: dpm nigelb hey :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> morning kim0
<dholbach> popey, Technoviking, pleia2: if you have a bit of time, can you help me with the wiki relicensing thing?
<popey> dholbach: what do you need?
<dholbach> popey, a review of the announce I wrote and some help with the blurb about why the dual licensing is unnecessary
<popey> ok
 * vish hopes popey is safe and a long way from being affected by : http://goo.gl/NDITf  :s
 * popey reaches out to his screen and drags vish to the rubbish bin
<vish> poor popey trying to swipe ;p
<duanedesign> morning all
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello Pendulum
<duanedesign> dholbach: a couple volunteers stepped up. I helped jledbetter get her tools all setup and recorded a test screencast
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> were they on the mailing list?
<duanedesign> dholbach: one was
<dholbach> ahh ok :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: the other pinged me in #ubuntu-screencasts
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> is there anything I can help with?
<nigelb> hey Pendulum
<dholbach> I'm happy to help writing "the plot" or at least review it
<duanedesign> yaa, i found a script to search Launchpad by programming language
 * dpm goes for lunch
<vish> do we have a page, which has: "why contributing to Ubuntu is awesome?"
<popey> good question!
<dholbach> if http://www.ubuntu.com/community isn't that page, it should be :)
<vish> that page lists the ways to get involved, how to get involved but not *why* and how we save all the ponies :D
<vish> basically there is this person who landed on -devel and -+1 and seemed like trying to get involved but asks "Do you get paid?" "if i join whats the point?"
<vish> i told to look for Canonical jobs, but he is not interested in giving personal info to Canonical ;p
<vish> hmm! there was this section in the team pages why each team is awesome, something c-johnston made people to fill in..  /me goes looking
<jono> dpm, ready in a min or so?
<Technoviking> dholbach: will do
<dpm> jono, all set!
<dholbach> thanks Technoviking - popey put it up on the pad
<doctormo> pleia2, popey: Have either of you ever done nfs mounts for /home ?
<doctormo> I can' seem to get user mapping to work, or at least I can't see it working. It's kind of hard to debug.
<jussi> oh fun :( I got a bug in nspluginwrapper, then when I tried to report it, the bug reporter crashed. lol
<popey> doctormo: i haven't myself, but the boxen I use (but dont admin) at $work have nfs mounted /home/$user
<doctormo> popey: Ah, so you wouldn't know why I see numbers instead of usernames for owners of user home folders?
<popey> i might
<popey> username longer than 10 chars?
<popey> or is it 8
<doctormo> popey: 'administrator' so yes
<popey> i have seen that
<dpm> jono, can't hear you anymore
<doctormo> popey: Ah found the issue, both nfs-common configs need to be exactly the same.
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/1990sLinuxUser
<jcastro> brilliant
<jcastro> popey: ^
<popey> heheh
<jcastro> MeanEYE: were you the one taking over lernid?
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<popey> o/
<popey> nhandler: ping!
<popey> could you please fix the EMEA membership board meeting entry on the fridge calendar?
<popey> and the cc one
<popey> they're both wrong by 1 hour
<popey> EMEA says 8pm-9pm for me, but it's 9pm-10pm (20:00 UTC to 21:00 UTC)
<popey> CC says 9pm-11pm for me but it's 10pm - 11pm (21:00 UTC to 22:00 UTC)
<popey> or indeed anyone who can edit the fridge calendar?
<akgraner> I can
<popey> thank you!
<akgraner> do you still need it taken care of
<popey> yes
<akgraner> on it
<popey> or change owner to me and I'll fix them as I'm on both boards :)
<akgraner> looking now :-)
<akgraner> popey, should be fixed now...
<popey> win
<popey> thanks
<akgraner> sorry about that..wonder how long it's been wrong...:-/
<pleia2> popey: are you good to chair the CC meeting later? I will be around but work has me overwhelmed this week
<popey> akgraner: a week. dst was last week
<popey> pleia2: sure
<pleia2> cool
<popey> pleia2: thanks for sorting out the RMB members!
<pleia2> popey: sure! we still have APAC outstanding, but one thing at a time :)
<popey> heh, indeed
 * popey pokes APAC with a stick
<Pendulum> popey: it might take a big stick. none of the board members showed up for their meeting this morning :-/
<popey> :(
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> there were 2 applicants going 'where are they?' :(
<pleia2> I think elky is usually the one rounding people up, and she's in the middle of a major move
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I tried pinging the ones idling in -meeting, but no response. I pointed out to the 2 applicants that if they didn't want to wait they could also add their names to EMEA or Americas board meetings
<pleia2> thanks for that :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: oh! you're all officialized now: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/05/new-emea-and-americas-membership-board-members/
<Pendulum> pleia2: I saw! Thank you!
<Pendulum> pleia2: and no problem. I figured someone ought to direct them to other options since there wasn't even a board member around going 'sorry, we can't make quorum'
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> anyone having issues with labels from the Unity Launcher not going away?
 * mhall119 hasn't upgraded yet
<mhall119> I think I remember having that on my netbook a couple times though
<akgraner> I have this one label that won't go away and is showing up on every desktop and app...weird
<mhall119> pull the launcher back up and hover over the icon that made the label, maybe it'll remove the old one first
<akgraner> and I don't even have the app open any more...:-/
<JanC> akgraner: I've seen that happen too, with some launchers
<JanC> mhall119: doesn't work
<JanC> I've seen is it happen twice, but not during the last 48h or so
<JanC> which might be luck of course  ;)
<akgraner> JanC, interesting... mhall119 I even reopened the app and tried to hover over it...and I still have "Startup Disk Creator" Label there...I'm sure it will go away in time :-)
<JanC> akgraner: it goes away when you restart unity/compiz (e.g. when you log out & back in, when you reboot, or, most likely here, when it crashes...)
<akgraner> JanC, I'll restart in just a few then :-)  thanks!
<JanC> unity restarts automatically now and then here  ;)
<akgraner> DOH! that's not fun..
<JanC> but somehow I think that's not a feature to remove stuck launcher label   :P
<akgraner> reset Unity and dbus died in the middle of the reset  - ended up restarting anyway...but now the label is gone...
<jcastro> akgraner: oh crap
<jcastro> openweek
<jcastro> wanna chat about it tomorrow?
<czajkowski> I feel honoured jeff spaleta left a comment on my blog
<czajkowski> hmm
<pleia2> popey: I'm on my lunch break now, unfortunately I can only stay for a half hour (my schedule is usually more flexible but this week is brutal)
<popey> no pleia2 :D
<popey> czajkowski: you mean jono?
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/04/04/why-being-an-approved-loco-team-doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/#comment-12847
<JFo> popey, :-P
<paultag> czajkowski: popey: I'm so about to be bummed if head_victim is passed up this round
<paultag> I got out of bed to cheer :)
<popey> he added himself in the last few minutes
<popey> we tell people not to add themselves during the meeting
<Pendulum> he was there before the meeting when I looked
<Pendulum> (he's another person who was there for A/O when they didn't show this morning)
<popey> i meant the last few mins before the meeting :)
<head_victim> popey: yeah sorry wasn't sure I was able to make it in time, I was scheduled for oceania last night but didn't happen. I understand if it's bumped though
<Pendulum> fair enough :)
<popey> lets see what the others say
 * paultag hugs popey 
<pleia2> I turn into a pumpkin in 24 minutes, so it would be nice if we could start the CC meeting soon :)
<JFo> pics or it didn't happen pleia2 :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<JFo> :-D
<popey> heh
<paultag> popey: thanks popey, owe you a beer :)
<JFo> naughty APAC board
<Pendulum> paultag: how're you?
<paultag> Pendulum: well, thanks! How are you?
<Pendulum> it rained today which is exciting because it wasn't snow!
<paultag> Pendulum: right!
<paultag> same here, it was pretty cool
<paultag> I've not seen rain in a few months
<Pendulum> and we have a mailbox up after almost 3 months without! (drunk driver + snowstorm = no mailbox)
<czajkowski> thats 2 people that turned up this evening due to lack of A/O board
<JFo> yup
 * JFo is shamed on their behalf
<czajkowski> it's really not fair :(
<Pendulum> JFo: I already did that this morning when I apologized to them for A/O not showing up and suggested they add themselves to other meetings unless they wanted to wait until next month
<JFo> yeah, still sucks that no one at all from the board showed up
<JFo> hmmmm
<JFo> actually I am reminded that today is QingMing Festival
<JFo> wonder if that had anything to do with some of it
<JFo> but that would be Taiwan only
<Pendulum> well the person who is generally the best about rounding people up is in Australia, but she's currently in the middle of a big move so I suspect that's where part of it was
<JFo> congrats head_victim
<JFo> :-)
<Pendulum> but it really shouldn't be one person having to remind the others
<JFo> right
<head_victim> Thanks everyone
<paultag> way to go head_victim :)
<JFo> well, maybe this will be the catalyst for them to pay closer attention :)
<head_victim> Pendulum: yeah she's usually the only regular to turn up
<Pendulum> JFo: it's not the first time :-/
<JFo> that is just sad
<Pendulum> yeah :(
<czajkowski> every single month! :s
<head_victim> I feel bad becasue then everyone has a go at them even though they were the only one turning up regularly
<Pendulum> paultag: are we rooting for the same team tonight?
<paultag> Pendulum: totally!!!!!! Go sox!!
<Pendulum> :D
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm going to the game tom. afternoon
<Pendulum> paultag: you told me. I am jealous.
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm going decked out with all my sox gear
<Pendulum> :D
<paultag> I'm so stoked :)
<Pendulum> yeah, I never got the guts to do that when I was in NYC
<Pendulum> mostly because I didn't want to get jumped
<paultag> aye!
<paultag> just like yankees fans in Boston, god save their souls
<Pendulum> I've heard fewer truly horrible stories in Boston than I have in NYC
<paultag> truth
<Pendulum> or the poor Giants fan in LA
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> popey: the lintco code has a lot of undocumented code for working with launchpad bugs -- it'd be pretty simple to fork lintco into something that will let a person file their bug all by themselves
<Pendulum> paultag: did you not hear about that? the poor guy is possibly still fighting for his life in the hospital
<paultag> for EMEA, that is
<paultag> Pendulum: no! What?
<Pendulum> paultag: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/04/giants-fan-beaten-dodger-stadium-reward.html
<Pendulum> (that's just the most recent news, it happened several days ago)
<paultag> Pendulum: oh shucks! That's not good at all, shoot!
<Pendulum> yeah :(
<paultag> there's like a 125,000 USD reward
<paultag> wow
<paultag> wait, more, 40
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> $40k is still a lot
<paultag> Pendulum: $140K
<paultag> Oh wait, I keep reading it wrong
<paultag> it's 100K flat
<Pendulum> yeah
<paultag> my brain is fried
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
<paultag> aww, thanks Pendulum
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<paultag> BRB, shower and a bit of dinner. Love ya'll muchly.
<akgraner> USB creator is becoming my new bff app today...I think I am on my 4th install of one type or another
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-06
<mhall119> akgraner: I've used it twice tonight already
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> I wish you could change the launcher shortcuts
<mhall119> I set super+T to open a terminal a long time ago, now it's second nature
<mhall119> I must have hopened the trash 3 times in less than an hour
<akgraner> ugh I am re-installing kubuntu in a vm for one install screen shot...grrrrr
<mhall119> might be easier to just ask a kubuntu user to send you one
<akgraner> I got it now thought it would have been easier...but I learned a lot :-)
<doctormo> mhall119: You can't set specific key-combos?
<mhall119> doctormo: well, not that I've found, not for icons in the launcher
<mhall119> i can change the size of the launcher icons, which was a pleasant surprise
<mhall119> I think I might grow to like Unity
<mhall119> gonna give Xubuntu 11.04 a try first though
<doctormo> mhall119: If I ever get a chance to use Unity, I'll let you know if I like it ;-)
<mhall119> If you ever get a chance?
<doctormo> mhall119: Doesn't work on nvidia at the moment, never has on my machine. It's all very broken.
<mhall119> even with proprietary drivers?
 * mhall119 loves his intel graphics
<doctormo> Well, the nouvou driver shipped gets me to classic mode with no-theme (gnome gray). nouvou experimental 3D gets me to classic mode with the correct theme.
<doctormo> The propritary driver turns the computer into a lemon. The bios goes away and the screen stays black, the end.
<mhall119> ew
<doctormo> System76 machines are awesome! ;-)
<mhall119> have you let it sit for a few minutes? It could be at the plymouth stage, which I think nvidia doesn't support yet
<mhall119> my kid's desktop does that
<doctormo> Yes, it rested for an hour.
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> well that's too bad, hopefully the driver situation improved before launch
<mhall119> improves
<doctormo> I hope so, otherwise it doesn't matter how awesome Unity is, it'll make a bunch of angry .
<mhall119> I gotta say, once I got my Scale+Filter compiz plugins working according to my old key and screenbindings, I'm much happier with the lack of bottom panel
<nigelb> morning
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> heya
<nigelb> hello ara
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hola dholbach
<nigelb> w00t 4 more thursdays to the big day
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> Morning everyone
<daker> kim0, http://twitter.com/ivanka/status/55567693960593408 :D
<kim0> daker: also https://twitter.com/#!/omgubuntu/status/55573711717285888 Yaay :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<jcastro> Technoviking: hah, I can't believe the archives are so controversial
<Technoviking> jcastro: I have come to the conculsion, in a large enough population, everything is drama:)
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> why is there a poll?
<Technoviking> I have no idea
<jcastro> Technoviking: heh "the ubuntu community won't let me keep my freebsd howtos on their forum!"
<kim0> jcastro: you have fbsd howtos :) ?
<jcastro> Technoviking: see, and you guys opened up that other OS forum too
<jcastro> that just encourages people to think it's ok to post junk
<jcastro> kim0: I have an allergic reaction to BSD
<jcastro> and any UNIX.
<kim0> ah I see
<jcastro> solaris actually makes me physically sick
<kim0> I mostly can't really stand other unices too, but respect them
<kim0> hehee
<JFo> jcastro, heh
<jcastro> it's hard to respect an OS that doesn't have a working backspace key
<kim0> hhee
<kim0> the weirdest unix I had to work with .. was SCO something .. remember "skunkware" whatever that means
<kim0> I spent 6 hours to understand enough to dd its disk :)
<kim0> modern solaris is not that bad though
<JanC> I'm sure backspace works fine when it is configured correctly?  ☺
<kim0> DEL was the backspace of the days right
<kim0> An OS's legacy drags it to death
<JanC> UNIX people were (and some still are) used to keyboards with some keys in different locations
<JanC> that's why you can still swap Caps Lock & Ctrl too  ;)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> typical sun garbage. Lock down the hardware, but then don't set it up to be usable.
<jcastro> it's like they half-assed being server side apple
<kim0> great description :)
<jcastro> walled garbage heap
<czajkowski> it's possibly a bit scarey how tidying away a ton of cables and putting cable ties on them is relaxing
<jcastro> (sorry if I offend any solaris users out there, it brings out the worst in me)
<jcastro> or as I like to say, the BEST in me!
<Pici> I'd use solaris over OpenVMS any day.
<vish> does anyone else notice that maps.u.c only shows *one* server in the US initially and only on zooming-in, it lights up with a lot of US servers?
<JanC> Pici: isn't OpenVMS the securest OS though?  ;)
<Technoviking> jcastro: people were posting it Other OS questions anyways
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> which is why the forums are unfocused
<jcastro> and they turn into a rabble rabble like on southpark
<JFo> vish, I think it is doing that for each country on the max resolution
<JFo> if you zoom to any of them then it expands to show specifics
<JFo> I think
 * JFo has closed it now
<vish> yea, for India too it showed something like 3 and on zooming in it showed more..
<JFo> but in my brief twiddling of it
<JFo> right
<Technoviking> jcastro: this is a web forums and this surprises you how?:)
<jcastro> I just want it to suck less
<jcastro> instead of "oh you can fix that driver by installing this manually." "oh that broke" "Try Arch!"
<JFo> hah
<JFo> yeah, those are my favorite</sarcasm>
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=80313300
<jcastro> I'll bet 90% of those are bad for users.
<jcastro> we need a purge! (that goes for the wiki too)
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> :(
<Technoviking> jcastro: then encourge more Ubuntu Developer/Rock Stars to come by, instead of turning their nose up at it
<vish> oh bah! 16,991 replies on the conky thread.. is it of any use that way?! ;p
<JFo> it is like a bug with 400 comments
<jcastro> Technoviking: developers turn their nose at it because a) no one listens
<JFo> if that helps the analogy :)
<jcastro> b) abuse is tolerated
<jcastro> and c) the signal to noise ratio is too low
<Technoviking> vish: don't you dish the conky thread:)
<vish> JFo: haha! but those bugs are awesome rants.. ;)
<vish> Technoviking: maybe its best to break it up like the monthly screenshots threads..
<JFo> vish, not to a dev trying to understand the problem
<JFo> :)
<vish> :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: I could argue AskUbuntu is over moderated which has it own problems
<jcastro> like what?
<jcastro> staying too useful and ontopic?
<jcastro> :)
<vish> alright, break it up you two! ;p
<jcastro> we're not fighting, it's not like he uses solaris
<Technoviking> one being that a new user maybe afraid to ask a question
<jcastro> plus this isn't about AU, this is about the forums
<Technoviking> heh
<vish> yea not a fight, but you two are always on about Ask / Forums … but fun to watch though ;)
<jcastro> I am not
<jcastro> I am on the forums more than you vishy!
<jcastro> I just want them to stop sliding in quality
<jcastro> because the vibe from the olden days is getting taken over
<jcastro> anyway it's not mike's fault
<jcastro> he just got stuck being one of the babysitters
<jcastro> "hey, most of the information here might be breaking people's computers and making work harder for ubuntu developers, but whew, at least that guy got to keep his FreeNAS howto from 2002 online."
<Technoviking> later all, off to work
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<vish> the other day, i was wondering why people spend so much time arguing/counter-arguing on OMG + blogs and wasting time.. then i realised that Ubuntu is like Sports.. people like to talk , cheer and sometimes get into (bar)fights  ;p
<vish> sports talk, we know how biased those can be ;)
<czajkowski> I stay off OMGUbutu it's trash
<vish> heh yea, i guess Forums can go off-topic the same way..
<Pici> And IRC...
<czajkowski> Pici: at least on irc you can just go /ignore
<Pici> czajkowski: Or close my eyes!
<jcastro> I like OMG
<jcastro> that's just news
<popey> czajkowski: harsh!
<czajkowski> popey: tis ok I've not got you on /ignore
<JanC> well, OMG Ubuntu is news, and for marketing any news is good news  ;)
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> heh
<doctormo> thanks jcastro for letting me know about UDS.
 * jcastro nods
<popey> indeed, thanks jcastro
<Ronnie> ping kim0
<kim0> Ronnie: hey
<Ronnie> kim0: i see your maps.ubuntu.com is getting attention
<Ronnie> http://twitter.com/ivanka/status/55567693960593408
<Ronnie> and i have a few questions/notes about it
<kim0> Ronnie: well shoot
<Ronnie> i see to 'apply' for it, its just visiting the /hit link
<kim0> let me find that blog post
<kim0> Ronnie: http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-server-10041-virtual-release.html
<Ronnie> i think thats dangerous (the link is already posted on some sites), and this will be visited by searchengine crawlers, and i have clicked it myself
<kim0> Ronnie: well it isn't exactly new anymore .. as you can see it was for 10.04.1 server release in 2010 .. Ivanka just breathed some more life in it ;)
<kim0> however if you want to modify the way it works .. that'd be lovely
<kim0> the source is waiting for ya :)
<Ronnie> also a while ago i've written a jquery-maps plugin (for loco directory), which made it very easy to show makers on a map (especially icw django)
<kim0> Ronnie: We can have a relaunch of that app with Natty server .. what do you think :)
<Ronnie> i even had bigger plans, for maps.ubuntu.com. dont know if the plans will come true...
<kim0> Ronnie: Here's the current code https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/mapuntu/trunk
<Ronnie> create a map, and an API, and map all sorts of information on it. Like persons who are using ubuntu, planned events, servers,
<kim0> that actually sounds nice!
<kim0> Ronnie: and can we have that nice bubbley effect that the mozilla folks did to firefox4 release
<Ronnie> but i need some more hands to create such items. Do you want to help with it?
<Ronnie> i see you already have some good ideas
<Ronnie> are comfortable in django and maps
<kim0> well not really in either .. it was a good fight hehe
<kim0> but yeah sure .. we can play
<kim0> Ronnie: if you'll work on that, I'm sure to help you
<Ronnie> oke, great
<kim0> Rock n roll
<Ronnie> ill see if i can write some spec for my ideas
<kim0> Ronnie: my email is kim0@ubuntu.com just in case I'm not here
<kim0> Ronnie: Let's target a quick relaunch for natty
<Ronnie> i hope we can make that
<kim0> and afterwards see what can be done on a larger scale ..
<kim0> sounds like a plan ?
<Ronnie> deal!
<kim0> deal
<kim0> \o/
<Ronnie> when im online, you can find me at #ubuntu-locoteams
<kim0> cool!
<jcastro> kim0: did you do the maps thing?
<kim0> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> very awesome
<kim0> jcastro: it was about the first thing I did :)
<jcastro> I was just adding mine earlier today
<kim0> woohoo
<kim0> :)
<jcastro> the logo was close to my place too
<jcastro> but not too close
<jcastro> which is nice. :)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> the free Geo DB is not too accurate
<kim0> if we can convince them to give us the commercial one .. it'd be closer
<dholbach> kim0, jcastro, dpm: 1m?
<jcastro> yeah
<kim0> no jono today
<kim0> :)
<dholbach> "we did the team call already, bye"
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> no bacon today?
<jcastro> ok, let's get back to work then
 * kim0 scratches head
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, all set, apart that we're leaderless apparently
<dholbach> we can have the call without him and complain about him
<jcastro> ok, count me in
<dpm> what, like what we do every day?
<czajkowski> *grin*
<kim0> evil boys mowaahahahaa
 * czajkowski just had a brain fart :D 
<dholbach> is anyone going to text Jono? :)
<daker> dholbach, when natty will be released ?
<maco> dholbach: why does he need to be texted?
<kim0> daker: Apr 28th
<daker> ok
<dholbach> daker, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule on 	
<dholbach> April 28th
<dholbach> maco, because we have a team call in -10 minutes
<kim0> beat you
<kim0> Would anyone know of a way to customize Ubuntu live CD, by booting it, doing whatever changes needed, then somehow zipping the result into an iso ?!
<kim0> I kind of remember reading that, but google is denying
<duanedesign> i think their is a wiki page about that....
 * duanedesign goes to see
<kim0> The info I could find on the wiki, were about modifying dead files
<duanedesign> was that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kim0> yeah
<duanedesign> kim0: here is one that is a little newer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationMaverick
<JanC> you can unpack the image on the iso and run/change things in a chroot
<kim0> duanedesign: thanks
<kim0> JanC: Can I start X that way
<JanC> well, in most cases you have an X server running already then, but you can run X clients
<JanC> I think the wiki page explains it somewhere
<JanC> in theory it should be possible to do something from the live CD too, I guess
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all on Friday!
<czajkowski> jcastro: is jono off today ?
<jcastro> yeah I think so
<jono> czajkowski, I will be in a bit
<jono> Collab Summit
<czajkowski> jono: so no call today?
<jono> czajkowski, unfortunately not
<czajkowski> no worries
<jono> lets do it next week
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> one of these days I want to attend Collab Summit (insert me stamping my foot here)
<jcastro> I'm not cool enough to be invited
<jono> akgraner, it's really not that interesting
<jono> I only go because it is local
<jono> jcastro, anyone can go, you just ask for an invite
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, you are already cool without collab summit (follow that with the sound of Pete calling me cheesy)
<jcastro> akgraner: I don't need foundations to tell me I'm cool
<akgraner> hehe
<jcastro> is this the one where they have panels on "the linux desktop"
<akgraner> dunno - here's this year's schedule :-) http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/collaboration-summit/schedule
<akgraner> oh speaking of desktops...GNOME 3.0 looks sharp...
<akgraner> jcastro, check this video out which btw is debuting at Collab Summit - "Story of Linux"  http://bit.ly/gaY0Zp
<jcastro> oh I've seen these before
<Ronnie> kim0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mapuntu/API
<jcastro> cute
<kim0> Ronnie: interesting stuff
<Ronnie> better markup now ^
<Ronnie> im not sure about the content, should we allow remote content (iframe) and should we allow HTML ?
<Ronnie> what about links
<Technoviking> popey: ping
<popey> Technoviking: pong
<Technoviking> popey: have you tried the natty beta CD for Mac? going to try to get natty working on my MPB again
<popey> no
<popey> or yes
<popey> no
<popey> yes, definitely, no
<popey> I have natty and lucid on my mbp
<kim0> Ronnie: Throw what you have on that page .. and I'll check it out once back .. need to go out in a few mins. Also an intro section with high level goals would help
<Ronnie> ill do kim0
<Technoviking> Going to try to tri-boot it :)
<popey> i am tri-booting mine
<popey> I chucked a 1TB disk in it
<dholbach> have a great evening everyone - see you tomorrow
<Technoviking> dholbach: night
<popey> have fun dholbach
<Technoviking> party like you rolled 18/99:)
<dholbach> bye Technoviking, bye popey
<JFo> goodnight dholbach
<JFo> :)
<dholbach> bye JFo
<Technoviking> well.. waiting for crap and fan to meet
<pleia2> indeed
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> JFo: is the bass part of the touring package?
<jcastro> because I have to put my basses in storage for a year
<jcastro> so maybe I should drop it off with the graners on my way to florida if the team needs a bass
<akgraner> jcastro, we can hang on to it for ya
<JFo> jcastro, yessir
<JFo> odd that xchat didn't notify me that I was pinged
<JFo> dude, I will store your bass for you if you like
<JFo> won't cost you anything
<akgraner> yeah when I upgraded xchat doesn't blink at me anymore...
<JFo> odd though, it was working a bit ago
<JFo> or so I thought
<akgraner> wow I haven't updated in a couple days...lots of updates it seems
<doctormo> Hey akgraner
 * doctormo hugs akgraner for no reason
<akgraner> doctormo, aww thanks!
<IdleOne> Not sure where to ask this but can someone point me to Ubuntu countdown timer/banner for 11.04?
<vish> IdleOne: not yet selected, should be ready by this week
<IdleOne> vish thank you
<Pici> IdleOne: Presumably it will be here when its done: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<IdleOne> thanks again
<nigelb> jcastro: poke?
<jcastro> hi
<nigelb> mind a PM?
<cjohnston> Say no jcastro !
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<tsimpson> so um, anyone on the CC available for a quick chat? :)
<Technoviking> tsimpson: hello?
<Technoviking> tsimpson: what is up?
<tsimpson> Technoviking: hey, mind if I /msg?
<Technoviking> tsimpson: not at all
<pleia2> tsimpson: oops, just followed up in PM with maco
<pleia2> (probably the same thing)
<maco> pleia2: i pasted what you said to him
<maco> yes it is
<pleia2> thanks :)
<maco> also to geser, who also agrees
<tsimpson> just like waiting for a bus...
<maco> tsimpson: they all show up at once?
<nigelb> haha
<tsimpson> maco: yep, then you start dropping your change all around you
<Technoviking> heh
<vish> haha! "Mark Shuttleworth has been in space but nobody is on more planets than Vuntz"
<nigelb> hehe
<JanC> lol
<sense> vish: LOL
<jcastro> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA
<jcastro> nigelb: Can you add unity Q+A to the classroom stuff?
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> this one will be popular. :)
<nigelb> jcastro: yup, doing right now
<Pendulum> jcastro: you're awesome :)
<nigelb> jcastro: isn't that in a few ?
<nigelb> jcastro: erm, do you mean 6th or 7th? :)
<jcastro> whatever day friday is
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> lol
<nigelb> bah, that's 8th :P
<nigelb> wait, you mean thursday?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I mean friday
<jcastro> the 8th
<jcastro> oh dude, TODAY is the sixth
<jcastro> i see what I did there
<mhall119> Pendulum: congrats on the membership board position
<nigelb> jcastro: Its 1:45 am, here on 7th. :P
<nigelb> I hate timezones
<nigelb> mhall119: I;m not sure if our official predictor should be on the board :p
<Pendulum> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> nigelb: official predictor?
<nigelb> mhall119: yes, she's so far predicted most membership board outcomes correctly I belive :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: Congrats! I pinged you on the wrong channel yesterday.  I blame sleep :)
<mhall119> btw, I initially read they as "official predator"
<nigelb> hahaah
<mhall119> and I thought "Gee, she always seemed so nice"
<Pendulum> nigelb: I saw that
<nigelb> mhall119: hahahaha
<nigelb> Pendulum: :)
<Pendulum> mhall119: well, I've been threatening the children at the daycare next door because they're being screamy and my neck and head are killing me this afternoon, but generally I am nice :P
<nigelb> rofl
<nigelb> Pendulum: Can I volunteer you for helper tomorrow?
<nigelb> My parents are in town and I'm hardly home till 12 am :|
<nigelb> jcastro: Please confirm http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<maco> nigelb: clearly she shares a wavelength with the rest of us
<maco> and understands the expectations well :P
<nigelb> maco: Yes!
<jcastro> nigelb: one sec
<nigelb> lol, at title of latest planet post
<jcastro> nigelb: ok it just needs to not clash with the release team meeting
<jcastro> what calendar is that on?
<nigelb> jcastro: learning events calender
<nigelb> jcastro: you have access, you can move the time around
<maco> If you ever go to Bangalore, don't forget to try some extreme sports like taking a cab or crossing the road. Adrenaline rush guaranteed.
<nigelb> Hey, it aint that bad!
<nigelb> I haev to comment :p
<mhall119> maco: lol
<nigelb> I mean, there are more adrenaline rush things like a bike ride <-- maco :p
<doctormo> nigelb: Why did the cow cross the road? To bring inner peace to Bangalore :-P
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> I did have cows on the road today
<jcastro> nigelb: seems 30 minutes off from the fridge calendar
<jcastro> nigelb: oh no wait
<jcastro> totally fine!
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I wont be around tomorrow, but you can poke penny or lyz for help during the session.
<jcastro> today is wednesday
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> well, for you.
<nigelb> Its thursday for me already ;)
<doctormo> I could have sworn it was a Friday for me.
<nigelb> ok, bedtime.  Night all.
<Pendulum> does anyone have paultag's phone number and want to send him a text telling him that I say his being at the game better break the Red Sox's losing streak?
<AlanBell> DM him on twitter, that would probably send a text
<nhandler> Pendulum: I'll text him that for you
<Pendulum> nhandler: awesome :)
<nhandler> Pendulum: Sent
<jcastro> nhandler: can you also text "jcastro says your state sucks."
<nhandler> jcastro: Yeah
<Pendulum> nhandler: I owe you one :)
<nhandler> jcastro: Sent
<akgraner> jcastro, I can't remember is recordmydesktop the best/easiest way to do "howto" videos?
<JanC> pff, this is so bad: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-quicklists-for-opera-in-unity/   :-(
<AlanBell> akgraner: I used gtk-recordmydesktop and uploaded to blip.tv for the video on http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/meet-daniela/
<JanC> telling peopel to run nautilus & gedit as root when the *right* way to do that doesn't require any root privileges...
<akgraner> AlanBell, thanks!  I have a series of "howtos" I have to do..do looking for an easy/professional way to get them done...
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-07
<JanC> does anybody know what nicks the "OMG Ubuntu"-people are using on IRC ?  (assuming they are on IRC...?)
<Pendulum> humphreybc is humphreybc
<Pendulum> dunno past that
<nhandler> JanC: They have #omg!ubuntu! and #omg!ubuntu!ops . You could look at the user lists to find the people you need
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> test
<nhandler> We can hear you jcastro :)
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> heh, everyone's poking poor paultag :)
<duanedesign> akgraner: kazam is another app other then gtk-recordmydektop that i have used
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> thanks you guy
<paultag> s
<paultag> game was rough, I'm super bumed
<nigelb> paultag: We all love you :)
<paultag> love you too. Well, it's 2 AM and I'm pretty drunk, Got ya'lls text, one love!
<nigelb> OMG OMGOMG
<nigelb> Last night was my first year as Ubuntu member :)
<pleia2> happy anniversary :)
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> hmm, mine 'expires' this October. What happens then? Do you have to go before the membership board again?
<pleia2> no, it's self-renewing
<pleia2> you just renew it for another two years
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> BT membership needs to be self renewing
<pleia2> yeah, I wish it was :\
<pleia2> but for BT they want proof of sustained involvement
<duanedesign> ill mention it and see
<nigelb> morning folks
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> I'm not a lady gaga fan, but.. http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html
<pleia2> oh no, dholbach waking up means it's way past my bedtime
<pleia2> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey pleia2
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> bah, april fools joke and I fll for it
<nigelb> pleia2: heh
<AlanBell> morning all
<nigelb> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> looking forward to UDS nigelb?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I dunno, did you see my later posts?
<AlanBell> well I hope you get there
<nigelb> Me too :)
<AlanBell> the dinner on Thursday looks good http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/meet-daniela/
<AlanBell> anyone going to UDS is encouraged to join in with that one
 * AlanBell isn't going though
<nigelb> nice
<JanC> nigelb: in the Netherlands there *is* a well-known singer & TV host in the IRC channels, so it could have been true...   ;)
<nigelb> JanC: NICE
<JanC> actually, she's in #ubuntu-women too
<kim0> Morning
<jussi> I had a fairly well known singer from iceland over last night :D
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> good morning czajkowski!
<czajkowski> jussi: howdy
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> so did not sleep well at all last night
<popey> morning all
<czajkowski> popey: ello, any luck with the mini9 ?
<popey> honestly, not touched it yet.
<popey> will take a look tonight
<popey> it glared at me as I left the house this morning
<czajkowski> no bother
<jussi> czajkowski: hows the back treating you? any better today?
<czajkowski> god bit better thanks
<czajkowski> a few days of just lying down and not moving has helped
<jussi> czajkowski: excellent, hope it continues to improve.
<czajkowski> me too thanks
<popey> wonder if we can get jcastro to wear a streaming head-cam at UDS so we can all follow along with what sessions he's in :)
<jussi> popey: that would be epic :D
<jussi> sigh... and this ubuntu server image doesnt work for me. /me redownloads :(
<AlanBell> akgraner: ping
<jussi> AlanBell: if she isnt asleep now she should be :P
<AlanBell> yeah I know
<akgraner> AlanBell, pong
<AlanBell> good morning akgraner
<akgraner> morning :-)
<akgraner> still working on the good part ;-p
<AlanBell> :)
<akgraner> what's up?
<AlanBell> I have done some updates to onboard that I am trying to get through as a UI freeze exception (although I don't really know what I am doing with that)
<AlanBell> just wondered if that was going to mess up screenshots for the book or anything
<AlanBell> going from http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/oldonboard.png
<AlanBell> to http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/awesomeonboard.png or something like that
 * akgraner looks
<AlanBell> and possibly with the letters in the centre of the keycaps if someone can help me do that (hint hint people)
<akgraner> I don't think it will, but I just made a note of it to check when I do the final review...:-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<nigelb> AlanBell: awesome onboard is awesome
<JanC> alternatively: it might be good to add something about a11y to the book ☺
<akgraner> JanC I'll mention something to the editors for Edition 7
<akgraner> I mean publisher not editor grrrr
<popey> bug 749660
<popey> bah!
<nigelb> pad.lv/749660
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<daker> hey kim0 kimos.com seems to be down
<kim0> daker: yes it seems so indeed .. I don't directly control it, so will need some time to figure out what has happened
<daker> tyt
<jussi> hehe, did anyone realise UDS ends on friday the 13th.... :P
<Pici> dun dun dunnnnn
 * nhandler didn't even realize we had a Friday the 13th coming up
<nigelb> oh boi
<jussi> UDS takes place on Monday 9th - Friday 13th May from 9.00am - 6.00pm each day.
<tsimpson> there are 3 next year
<tsimpson> in January, April and July
<tsimpson> </fun-fact>
<jussi> ooh, my mums birthday will be on the 13th next year then.
<jussi> friday the 13th
<jussi> (its on the 13th every year :P)
<jcastro> I just don't get it
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721627
<jcastro> does anyone think I'm being unreasonable here?
<popey> well, my perspective is that "How-to" guides should not be in the forums, but nobody listens to me
<nhandler> The forum also tends to rank very well in google search results (especially the archive), so I often find answers burried in there. Many of the answers that I find are really not appropriate for the wiki. I do agree that guides/howtos should be moved to the wiki or something similar. I also feel that anytime you are following advice on the forum or IRC or anything like that, you should always be cautious if you ...
<nhandler> ... don't know the user giving the help
<Pici> But similar to that, contributors to the wiki aren't vetted in advance etiher.
<popey> doesnt matter
<popey> wiki is editable
<popey> so crack can be fixed
<Pici> Right.
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> the wiki being broken is another problem
<jcastro> true, it sucks and doesn't help the cause
<jcastro> though I don't want to slight the ndiswrapper person's work, because it looks substantial
<jcastro> even though all that does is break people's stuff
<jcastro> and the real answer is "go spend $20 on a new dongle"
<jcastro> but whatever, at least the person is keeping it up to date
<jcastro> "I have changed my mind on this topic. I think that the most important thing is to grow & optimise the Ubuntu wiki."
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> the second thing I want to delete. :)
<akgraner> hehe  - I have such a love hate relationship with wiki pages
 * JFo loves to hate them
<duanedesign> jcastro: i tried to come to your defense in that thread on the forum
<jcastro> I think everyone needs to collectively realize (and this is project wide) that deleting things can be just as useful as writing them
<duanedesign> jcastro: definetly if the info is worth keeping it is worth moving to a resource that can be maintained
<duanedesign> jcastro: not only the wiki but I have my BOUCFT projrct. It tales the best of the forums and puts it in DocBook format viewable by Yelp
<akgraner> what is a "bamfdaemon" cause whatever it is it keeps crashing...:-/
 * akgraner goes to look it up :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: it's a window matcher
<jcastro> just submit the crasher and mark it unprivate
<jcastro> tons of fixes tomorrow folks!
<duanedesign> akgraner: \o/
<duanedesign> oops
<jcastro> ever crash I had yesterday was a dupe or already fixed upstream
<akgraner> and I learned (probably something you all already knew) that I can have Chromium open on startup with all the websites I have been manually opening everyday..like poof magic there it is :-)  I'm super happy :-)
<duanedesign> akgraner: you are going to be making some screencasts?
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome :-)
<akgraner> duanedesign, I can :-)  I have a ton of them to make for the Ubuntu book...so by release I should be good or at least acceptable at making them
<duanedesign> akgraner: i  just saw it mentioned earlier. I wnt to make an effort to increase the screecast team and the amount of screencasts being made
<akgraner> the barnes and noble version of the book with come with an extra cd of howto's :-)
<akgraner> s/with/will
<duanedesign> akgraner: so if you do make some I would love to put them up on the screencast team resources like screencasts.ubuntu.com and the YouTube site
<akgraner> duanedesign, I'll send them your way once I have the screencasts done
 * akgraner makes a note to do that
<duanedesign> thank you.If you have any question, or ai can help ley mw know :)
<akgraner> duanedesign, sweet  - thanks!
<duanedesign> akgraner: also if you have any trouble with gtkrecordmydesktop or kazam I have a sceencasting script that i use
<duanedesign> i had issues with screen 'tearing' and audio not lining up
<jcastro> <3 recordmydesktop
 * popey stabs recordmydesktop
<popey> needs fixing badly
<akgraner> duanedesign, what does the script do?  I am so new to this..:-/
<akgraner> oh wow - digging the new Hinder CD  - All American Nightmare...
<akgraner> sorry jono Hinder just ousted Severed Fifth from my playlist today ;-)
<daker> Woaa Commodore 64x with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jcastro> akgraner: ugh crap, openweek
<akgraner> yep :-)
<akgraner> I'm working on that after 4pm today
<akgraner> well according to my calendar anyway
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> ok, I AM ON IT!
<Pendulum> paultag: so the good news from last night's baseball game is that I'm not going to force you to quit school and start traveling with them as their lucky fan :P
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow - hugs
<akgraner> Check out Project Harmony :-) http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Project-Harmony-Launches-Today
 * AlanBell wonders if the "gobby is sub-optimal/etherpad would be better" conversation is actually going to go anywhere
<maco> AlanBell: has anyone gone over etherpad with orca yet?
<AlanBell> yes
<Pendulum> I think Luke commented on that thread
<maco> i think he said a webapp will never beat a desktop app
<Pendulum> yes
<AlanBell> my desktop is behaving badly at the moment, but I did have orca reading etherpad reasonably well
<maco> i somehow doubt all the ajax hints that should be in there are there in etherpad
<Pendulum> probably not
<Pendulum> he did try etherpad at one point
<Pendulum> it wasn't horrible
<Pendulum> google docs is pretty much unuseable
<AlanBell> the point to note is that the new gobby does not work with orca anyway
<Pendulum> right
<maco> oh ew
<AlanBell>  orca is behaving badly on my desktop at the moment
<AlanBell> however I think it can read etherpad content just fine, however echo by word does not seem to work
<AlanBell> character by character works fine if you have key echos on
<AlanBell> there is never going to be a perfect multi-cursor editor because you can't keep a mental map of the state of the document
<jcastro> ok so it's feature-equivalent
<jcastro> they both suck?
<czajkowski> jcastro: the ask Ubunut lense keeps crashing
<jcastro> czajkowski: OHRLY
<czajkowski> should I report the bug or is it known
<jcastro> czajkowski: does the apport thing fire off?
<czajkowski> yeah but I just closed it
<jcastro> ok holla at me when it goes off again
<AlanBell> jcastro: etherpad is OK with orca, especially for reading
<jcastro> AlanBell: if you update the thread with your findings I'll poke again for a decision
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's when I restart the machine
<jcastro> czajkowski: oh
<AlanBell> I don't think I can post to -devel
<jcastro> is it the lens or the unity something service?
<jcastro> AlanBell: you can it'll just be moderated
<czajkowski> hold on and let me restart jcastro and then I'll have more info
<jcastro> cooh
<czajkowski> brb
<czajkowski> hmm didnt crash this time
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> oh it did
<czajkowski> there we go
<czajkowski> the problem cannot be reported
<czajkowski> this is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<czajkowski> jcastro: ^^^
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> is there a way to read that
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> ok do this
<jcastro> is there something in /var/crash
<jcastro> like a .crash file for it?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<czajkowski> jcastro: there is a _lib_unity-place-askubuntu_unity-askubuntu-daemon.1000.crash
<jcastro> excellent
<jcastro> file a bug on lp:askubuntu-lens and attach it please
<jcastro> stefano is on german time so he might not get to it today
<jcastro> czajkowski: I believe that's our first crasher!
<czajkowski> jcastro: not sure how to attach that file though ...
<jcastro> there is an attachment  button on the bottom of the bug form
<jcastro> like for screenshots and stuff
<czajkowski> so ubuntu-bug askubuntu-lens?
<jcastro> I don't think it will let you do that
<jcastro> since it's from like a ppa
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens/+filebug
<jcastro> we go old school!
<AlanBell> can someone else try connecting to gobby.ubuntu.com please
<jcastro> czajkowski: lunching, be back in 20 to check up!
<czajkowski> ok
<AlanBell> gah, never mind, wrong version of gobby
<czajkowski> jcastro: done
<AlanBell> actually gobby-0.5 does work OK with orca
<AlanBell> in Natty
<sense> Warning: watch out with todays udev update for Natty, it has a risk of making your system unbootable.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I need to explain to loco teams I am not shipit
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> hmm alt tab kills my sessions
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> this really is not my week
<JanC> IIRC there is a bug report about "alt tab kills compiz" somewhere
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> damn annoying bug
<JanC> I suppose it's difficult to debug too, as it only happens sometimes
<czajkowski> aye
<JanC> pfff, the combined-application-launcher-and-window-switcher-and-locations-thing is clearly not designed for people who use a lot of applications...  :-/
<AlanBell> jcastro: email held in moderation
<jcastro> AlanBell: they stay on top of  that queue pretty well, we should be good
<AlanBell> it includes "Does anyone know whether the "delete a page brings down the whole server" issue has actually been fixed on gobby.ubuntu.com? Heh, scrub that, just tested it! Someone might like to file an RT to get the server turned back on."
<czajkowski> reading the -meeting now
<AlanBell> which I think makes the point quite well :)
<czajkowski> discssing unity being the default
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> I really enjoy the TB meetings
<jcastro> it's important to note that the systray was going away in natty anyway
<czajkowski> jcastro: if you want any more info on the askUbuntu issue let me know
<jcastro> czajkowski: I need to wait to see what stefano says
<jcastro> this is all greek to me
<czajkowski> welcome to my world :)
<JFo> discussion going on in -meeting right now about who decides if we keep unity for release and when do they make that determination.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it's interesting
<czajkowski> TB says it's the reelease team possibly
<czajkowski> and release team seems to think it's ready
<czajkowski> it's not flipping ready
 * czajkowski mutters
 * czajkowski goes and finds some chocolate 
<jcastro> I think people are mixing up ready with what they think it's supposed to do
<czajkowski> jcastro: true, possibly
<czajkowski> there are some very annoying quirks though jcastro
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.8.4
<jcastro> new fixes today!
<jcastro> czajkowski: true, but gnome 2.x had quirks too
<czajkowski> jcastro: I could alt tab in gnome
<czajkowski> I do that now and things crash and I've to restart ...
<czajkowski> alt tabbing between applications is a given
<popey> set your expectations lower
<kim0> :)
<popey> alt-tab has been crashy for me for a long while :)
<czajkowski> tis the wise old popey
<popey> oi!
<czajkowski> ;)
<popey> my best mate may be coming along to the beerex
<czajkowski> it's gonna be a funn one
<czajkowski> trying to get lanky in surrey to come along too
<jcastro> I do agree with kees
<jcastro> I don't know why we mess with the classic session
<jcastro> should have left it ... classic
<JFo> yep
<Pendulum> I don't understand the messing with classic, either
<Pendulum> especially as someone who *can't* use Unity
<jcastro> I think I'll bring that up in -desktop post meeting
<Pendulum> really what this means is that I'm not going to upgrade and possibly can't upgrade for another year
<czajkowski> Pendulum: point that out in -meeting ?
<Pendulum> (I can't run 3D, but I need accessibility support and I have a suspicion that 2D a11y support won't be in for Oneiric
<Pendulum> )
<Pendulum> czajkowski: decision has already been made that accessibility profiles will default to 'Classic'
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> gather your 1990's linux users
<jcastro> I am going to ask this question on -desktop
<JFo> ok
<JFo> I'll see who I can find
<Pendulum> my biggest complaint with Unity as default is idealogical, not technical. But I don't understand why Classic was messed with
<JFo> on the plus side they are planning to do a full on review with release and desktop it looks like
<Pendulum> yeah
<JFo> I like that mdz isn't settling with just rick's opinion
<JFo> I think that is the correct thing
<Pendulum> I do too
 * czajkowski has a lot of respect for mdz he balances things out
<czajkowski> and goes to a lot of rounds to find out the right information before making any decsision
<Pendulum> yes, definitely
<popey> Pendulum: idealogically how?
<Pendulum> I don't think that a distro that claims that one of its core values is accessibility should have a default desktop that's not accessible
<jcastro> JFo: ok I'm going to see what rick posts.
<jcastro> JFo: and also, we RTM in 21 days
<JFo> ok
<jcastro> it is a bit late
<JFo> indeed
<sense> Pendulum: GNOME Panel was restored to the app/places/system menus setup again today.
<jcastro> even if DX is landing /animations/ today
<Pendulum> yes, 'Classic' is, but if you can't use the default you're sending the message that users who need accessibility are 2nd class
<jcastro> sense: wait what? link?
<Pendulum> I'm scared about Oneiric when Classic goes completely away
<Pendulum> since I haven't seen any discussion of how Unity 2D will be accessible
<sense> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.2
<jcastro> sense: man. awesome.
<sense> Today was a horrible day with regard to the updates though: branding-ubuntu came crashing down, taking aptd with it, interrupting udev's udpate process without me knowing it, which made my system unbootable until Stéphane told me to run dpkg --configure -a in chroot.
<czajkowski> sense: you starting uni over in the UK in september ?
<sense> czajkowski: If everything goes right, I have to be there at 30 september in the afternoon!
<czajkowski> sense: which college?
<sense> czajkowski: King's College. ;)
<czajkowski> where is that ?
<sense> czajkowski: King's Parade, Cambridge
<czajkowski> sense: well done and best of luck with it
<sense> thanks
<Pendulum> sense: congrats!
<AlanBell> awesome sense
<jcastro> sense: are you going to get all english on us?
<sense> jcastro: I will talk to you in the most posh posh I can come up with in a few years!
<AlanBell> sense: /join #ubuntu-uk
<Pendulum> sense: you know AlanBell is going to try to pull you into the UK loco, right? ;-)
<czajkowski> it's ok I'm still keeping my Irish accent over here :)
<sense> AlanBell: I will certainly take a look, but currently I'm too busy leading Ubuntu NL :)
<AlanBell> resistance is futile
<Pendulum> and, it seems he has already started while I was typing :P
<sense> AlanBell: Lets do a William III here: personal union of LoCos!
<Pendulum> haha
<czajkowski> this did make my day today though  https://identi.ca/notice/70577200
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that's because you're awesome!
<sense> czajkowski: Reminds me of remarks from my classmates recently who said they really liked Scottish and Irish accents. Be proud of it!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: :)
<czajkowski> sense: :)
<AlanBell> well King Billy did like Orange
<maco> i just learned while at uds orlando who the heck William & Mary are
<maco> i did not figure out WHY they have a uni inthe US though
<sense> AlanBell: A bit too much, he used his position as stadholder not to benefit the Dutch state, but to grab the English and Scottish thrones
<Pendulum> maco: they chartered the college
<maco> they're that recent?
<sense> maco: 1688
<sense> was the invasion
<sense> William II died in 1702
<sense> William III
<maco> i guess i tend to forget anything was even going on in the US pre-1700 other than umm...dying of strange new diseases the invaders had never seen
<maco> so...you're saying there were unis founded on this continent prior to 1700?
<Pendulum> maco: 1792 for William & Mary
<Pendulum> err.. 1692
<sense> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_university_in_the_United_States
<maco> hmm...its almost like this society is old enough to have history or something
<sense> :)
<Pendulum> maco: Harvard was 1636
<sense> That's almost as old as New York!
<Pendulum> (it's oldest, W&M is 2nd)
<maco> O_o
<maco> but they only got here in 1620!
<sense> New Netherlands was established in 1614.
<sense> I believe there were already English by then.
<AlanBell> yeah, we have proper history
<Pendulum> maco: they needed some way to train new ministers
<sense> That has indeed been a very important reason for establishing universities.
<sense> The same reason we founded our first in 1595.
<sense> Which actually isn't even long before 1636.
<Pendulum> interestingly, it's never had an official affiliation with a specific church
<maco> Plymouth was 1620. were there english here prior to plymouth? if not, nederlanders win
<Pendulum> maco: Virginia Bay was 1607, I think
<AlanBell> this is like one of those slashdot threads about who has the lowest uid
<sense> The Pilgrim Fathers weren't the first, were they?
<sense> They just took over everything.
<Pendulum> sense: I think they were the first to really take hold
<AlanBell> we were invaded by the Romans in 43 AD, beat that!
<sense> Wikipedia: "On April 10, 1606, King James I of England issued two charters, one for each of the Virginia Companies, London and Plymouth."
<sense> AlanBell: Indian history is history too! :)
<maco> this just made me look up whether the reason the dutch came here was mennonite persecution, but it looks like that was 50 years later
<Pendulum> first Dutch were traders, I think
<Pendulum> and Pennsylvannia Dutch is German, not Dutch
<maco> (i said "this society" not "this continent" because the Invasion of the White People marked a societal change, whereas the Brits have been the Brits for 1000 years)
<Pici> Deutch
<JanC> Pennsylvania Deutsch
<sense> Pendulum: Dutch traders were everywhere.
<maco> bah howd i forget that?
<Pici> (eh, close)
 * maco headdesk
<sense> Pendulum: Dutch, Deutsch and Duits have the same origin.
<maco> i'm pennsylvanian!
<Pendulum> maco: you maybe didn't have the history obsession that I did as a kid? ;-)
<JanC> and "Dietsch"  ;)
 * Pendulum did recreation colonial and early 1800s summer camps and everything
<sense> Pendulum: They all referred to a group of people living in the Netherlands and probably a large part of Germany. We and the Germans started to use it for all Germans, the English for Dutch.
<maco> Pendulum: i had a field trip to meet the amish! and they splained this! and i even was thinking it a couple days ago! and i still forgotted
 * Pici remembers learning most of this in school
<maco> Pendulum: also, my obsession with history is several centuries earlier than yours
 * maco is going to Pennsic this year!
<Pici> I don't necessarily remember it, but I remember learning it ;)
<Pendulum> maco: I live with a Medieval/Renn Studies major (and if my brother lived here, it'd be with 2)
<maco> Pendulum: kickass!
<maco> erm i mean
<maco> AWESOME
<maco> <_<
<maco> >_>
<Pendulum> maco: ask my mum about it this summer since I suspect we will see you again :P
<sense> I like it how we funded the US rebels as part of our anti-British foreign policy and now we are controlled by the US. It's inverse!
<maco> Pendulum: for a moment, i thought you meant you were going to come to pennsic too
<sense> History is awesome.
<maco> then i remembered
 * maco smiles at Dr Moon
<Pendulum> maco: nope. I don't have SCA interests and will probably not be travelling at that point anyway
<maco> (this isnt #kubuntu-devel... can i still make gratuitous Doctor Who references and have them be recognised?)
<Pendulum> maco: :)
<Pici> (either I'm forgetful, or the references are too old for me)
<maco> Pendulum: Silence in the Library / Forest of the DEad
<Pici> Oh, oh, that guy.
<czajkowski> :D
<Pici> I was going to watch that episode this past weekend again, but I went with The Pandorica Opens / The Big Bang instead.
<AlanBell> http://starrgazr.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/john-cleeses-letter-to-america/
<JanC> sense: the funny thing about New Amsterdam is also that the first "Dutch" settlement there were people from Hainaut (part of the French-speaking Wallonia in Belgium)   :P
<Pendulum> I need to catch up. I haven't actually seen the 2nd half of the last series :-/
<Pici> New Series starts on the 23rd.
<maco> AlanBell: #1 also needs "leisure" and "schedule"
<sense> JanC: Nationality wasn't very important. During the Anglo-Dutch wars many Dutch ships were manned with English, who fought for us because we paid better.
<JanC> it was part of the Netherlands back then I think
<JanC> but French-speaking  ;)
<sense> AlanBell: That is an awesome letter. Though terribly politically incorrect, probably. But great. :)
<sense> JanC: In those days Belgium was the primary battlefield of the Western world. Territory there has changed hands much since.
<sense> "(except Kansas, which she does not fancy)" LOL
<maco> AlanBell: "leisure" now sounds right to me your way. listened to Rat Race by the Specials a few too many times ;-)
<JanC> sense: it's still, just nowadays it's diplomatic battles being fought  ☺
<sense> fitting
<sense> maco: In the US the pronounce it like leesure, right?
<maco> sense: yes
<JanC> with the EU, NATO, Swift, etc. all being located in/near Brussels
<sense> I recently looked up how many 'security-related' organisations/institutions the EU has.
<sense> There even is a European Union Military Staff! Though that only has an advisory role.
<maco> "You must tell us who killed JFK. It’s been driving us mad."
<JanC> didn't a million people tell you who killed him already?  ;)
<Pici> Wow, Hoary was released 6 years ago tomorrow.
<maco> AlanBell: how does the pronunciation of "revocation" differ between the US and the UK though?
<sense> maco: Maybe it's just about the meaning.
<maco> sense: it says pronunciation
<sense> for aluminium
<sense> maco: howjsay.com puts the stress on the first e
<maco> aluminium i knew about it
<sense> We had to learn this whole list of differences at school and make a choice to stick with.
<maco> the one in howjsay sounds normal to me
<AlanBell> maco: no idea, I just say "revocation"
<AlanBell> well actually I don't very much, pretty rare word to actually use
<sense> howjsay usually says two when the British and American pronuncation differ
<sense> e.g. http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=either
<sense> '12. The Former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol (which you have been calling “gasoline”) – roughly $8/US per gallon. Get used to it.' Will you survive?
<maco> sense: ee versus aye in "either" isnt USvUK
<sense> maco: Oh, of course. I forgot that. I actually heard Jeremy Clarkson say eether at least once.
<maco> (at least, in the US both are acceptable!)
<sense> Well, the Oxford Dictionary uses -ize, the differences aren't always following country boundaries.
<jcastro> JFo: I doomed myself yesterday
<JFo> how so?
<jcastro> so usually towards late beta I backup/clean/and redo
<JFo> yeah
<jcastro> so I did that yesterday, kickstart
<jcastro> it takes me like an hour tops
<jcastro> all smooth
<jcastro> then, I spent some time making it just right
<jcastro> today I realize I i386'ed, so I'm missing like 6+gb of ram
<JFo> argh!
<jcastro> "man why are my VMs so slow?!?!"
<JFo> oh man, that sucks
<jcastro> it got the wrong netboot img
<JFo> I almost did that on this laptop last time
<JFo> I was kicking off the install when I realized
<JFo> are you fixed now or are you gonna have to redo it?
<jcastro> this is why I want cobbler
<jcastro> just go do that stuff
<jcastro> and gen me a nice curses menu on pxe pls.
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> JFo: gonna redo it, just been waiting for all the unity releases today so I can test it all at once
<JFo> yeah, good call
<JFo> I'm going crazy looking at bugs
<JFo> well, I was always crazy
<jcastro> I know right
<JFo> just getting worse, I fear
<jcastro> it's nice to redo it all clean, and look back on the cycle
<JFo> yep
<popey> 20:32:28 < maco> sense: ee versus aye in "either" isnt USvUK
<popey> thats not clear cut
<jcastro> akgraner: everything's set, just need announcements
<maco> popey: is only one accepted there while both are fine here?
 * jcastro wishes we defaulted to 32px for the launcher
<mhall119> if Fedora 16 is called the Beefy Miracle, the rest of the FLOSS community no longer gets to complain about Ubuntu release names
<popey> i doubt redhat will allow that to happen
<mhall119> jcastro: better idea would be to auto-size based on the number of launchers kept in the launcher
<mhall119> the more you have, the smaller the icons
<mhall119> popey: allow which, the name, or people no longer complaining about Ubuntu's names
<popey> the name :)
<mhall119> that'd be pretty anti-community, if someone decided to unilaterally reject a name with popular support
<mhall119> </snark>
 * popey whispers the worlds smallest 'meh'
 * jcastro is glad we don't mention the names as prominently as we used to
<jono> jcastro, so is a Unity release on it's way?
<jcastro> jono: already in there
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> some parts haven't built yet
<jcastro> but there's a new ayatana stack upload anyway
<jcastro> give it an hour or so and you should be set, testing it now on a clean install
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> jono: and in awesome news, seb made the classic mode classic again
<jcastro> so it's what it was before, not like the old panel with the weird menu and appmenu
<jcastro> jono: in case you missed it the ayatana scrollbars are in too
<popey> ubuntu.com seems sick
<czajkowski> popey: in what way ?
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, yeah scrollbars don't work on all apps
<popey> czajkowski: nvm, reported to sysadmins
<czajkowski> popey: fair enough
<jono> jcastro, thanks for getting dbarth lined up for tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: maybe announce it now?
<jcastro> people always have tons of unity questions
<jcastro> we could have a good turnout
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jono> just grabbing lunch and then will
<jono> do
<pleia2> popey: the awfulness of sounder caused me to set up mutt today because it has threading (that unity & israel thread was horrible)
<popey> wondering whether to put it on the cc agenda
<pleia2> yeah, I think we should
<popey> leave -users alone, just kill sounder
<jcastro> sounder used to be so amazing. :(
<Technoviking> sweet naaty working on Macbook, now to get Unity running
<pleia2> I never really bought the argument of "if we don't have sounder the ubuntu-users list will have no where to dump the offtopic people"
<pleia2> actually, they have the rest of the internet :)
<popey> the offtopic people can.. GTFO IMO
<Technoviking> crap can't upgrade now, unity package are being help back
<jcastro> Technoviking: you're in the middle of the upload
<jcastro> Technoviking: it's ok, it's nothing but fixes, give it until the top of the hour
<jcastro> that's when the next publisher run should go
<pleia2> popey: "For about the eleventy-billionth time." grin
<Technoviking> cool, will work on nvidia and getting Unity happy-ish
<akgraner> jcastro, roger that
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> With Sounder, #ubuntu-offtopic, and Community Cafe forum Ubuntu slogan should be "Ubuntu, we let you bitch":)
<pleia2> I don't know much about the forums, but the other two are mostly just toxic
<jcastro> but it used to not be like that
<jcastro> it was like how we are in here right now
<jcastro> chit chat fun
<pleia2> I was actually interested in the unity thread (they were all complaining and stuff, but it's nice to know what people are complaining about)
<pleia2> not so much interested when they started on a giant rant about israel and palestine
<Technoviking> pleia2: the worst part it is really a few people stirring up folks
<pleia2> Technoviking: yeah :\
<pleia2> and we've talked to them before
<Technoviking> the unity rwached Godwin at epic speed
<popey> i should have stepped in early on
<popey> :(
<pleia2> you've worn the flak jacket a lot on both -users and sounder
<pleia2> no one else is willing to (I'm a bit too thin-skinned at the moment for it)
<Technoviking> Unity-fied:) and I think all the hardware except nvidia work on my Macbook Pro OOTB
<jcastro> i'd be more than happy to get yelled at
<jcastro> after the forums this should be easy. :p
<popey> hah
<popey> feel free to join sounder and slap people about a bit
<Technoviking> heh
<jcastro> can't we make jono do it?
<pleia2> more eyes on -users would be nice too (but that's calmed down a lot)
<jcastro> he's at lunch, let's pile up on him so when he comes back he won't know any better
<pleia2> lol
<Technoviking> is skype in natty yet in canonical archive?
<jcastro> I don't think it is
<jcastro> I grabbed the new beta by hand last night
<jcastro> I upgraded my wife to natty
<Technoviking> bbiab, need to get son at school
<jcastro> ok on second thought, I'm staying out of sounder
<jcastro> reading that makes me want to quit
<jcastro> someone should really flag all this junk for the CC though
<popey> as far as I can tell everyone joining in is a non-contributor, in pretty much every sense
<jcastro> to be fair, ogra has been complaining about the noise/garbage in ubuntu-user for like 4 years.
<popey> -users is much better
<pleia2> yeah, we actually kicked some people off -users earlier this year, it helped
<jcastro> if the CC would just grant me some temporary powers
<jcastro> </palpatine>
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<popey> done
<pleia2> you forgot the part about it being a wretched hive of scum and villainy
 * popey re-edits
<pleia2> (jcastro started the star wars thing!)
<jcastro> In order to ensure the safety and security of the community
<jcastro> Ubuntu will be reorganize!
<jcastro> into the first, galactic ..... empire!
<czajkowski> heh
<jcastro> for a safe! and secure ..... society!
<pleia2> :)
<jcastro> <pleia> so, this is how libery dies
<jcastro> <pleia> with thunderous applause!
<pleia2> noo, that was padme!
<popey> I actually put on voices as I read those lines out
<pleia2> haha
 * JFo looks good in black
<popey> losing it
<popey> JFo: .... pudding ?
<jcastro> pleia2: are you watching clone wars? (the cgi cartoon?)
<JFo> dunno popey never worn pudding before :)
<popey> ..PROCESSING..
<pleia2> jcastro: nah, I pretty much gave up on the new stuff
<popey> ..NEGATIVE..
<popey> I see Charlie gives Avi an apology, yet the insult was thrown at me.
<popey> nice, really nice
<jcastro> ooh link
<jcastro> pleia2: I love the new stuff
<jcastro> I think I am the only one though
<popey> Meh.
<JanC> popey: sounder ?  ☺
<popey> yes. sounder
<JanC> some people on sounder have nothing else to do, it seems...  ;)
<JanC> or they have a compulsion to answer to every single mail on the list
<Technoviking> popey: good call on adding sounder to CC agenda
<popey> ta
<popey> Daviey: seen the reply from James?
<popey> get packaging etherpad! :D
<Technoviking> half the fun at UDS is bitching about Gobby, what madness is next, curing the Ubuflu:)
<Technoviking> heh
<Pendulum> ubuflu will never go away
<JFo> it simply waits
<JanC> popey: etherpad survives UDS now?
<Pici> Its going to go away at a UDS that ends on Friday the 13th? I think not.
<JanC> I seem to remember that during the presentation of etherpad at UDS-M the thing went into zen-meditation mode and stopped responding  ;)
<jcastro> JanC: that's because it was running on some cheap linode
<popey> that was because nobody warned daviey
<popey> worst demo ever
<popey> stuck in everyones minds
<jcastro> or on some i386 in his living room
<AlanBell> I wouldn't have done it if I knew there would be negative consequences of it failing
<AlanBell> or I would have done it on a server I knew was built for the load
<AlanBell> which we did move on to after we knocked down the first one
<popey> sorry, didnt mean it like that
<AlanBell> its OK, I agree with you
<JanC> well, it was probably also because 100 people connected within seconds
<AlanBell> yeah, all loading the UI
<AlanBell> the actual load of running clients isn't going to be much at all
<popey> maybe we could set one up and see how many people we can get on it
<AlanBell> I did pre-announce that I was going to demo etherpad and that server as a lightning talk
<JanC> I was on the server before the talk started BTW  ;)
<AlanBell> I just didn't make it clear I was going to start the talk with "everyone pile on this URL, lets see if we can crash this thing"
<popey> given I wont be at UDS and will be at work so behind a proxy I cant use gobby easily at all.
<Pici> What did you expect people were going to do?
<AlanBell> what does james want in terms of packaging?
<akgraner> jcastro, proposed announcement in your inbox....
<popey> AlanBell: something that runs on lucid I'd imagine
<AlanBell> Pici: *I* expected them to all pile on, I don't know what Daviey expected!
<popey> if a package can be made that can just be installed and up and running on a lucid VM
<AlanBell> popey: well there is a .deb
<popey> does it work?
<popey> i suspect he wants someone to own it
 * popey tickles Daviey 
<AlanBell> I don't know if it works, but I could find out
<AlanBell> I am not sure if that is sufficient, or if he wants it in Debian or something
<akgraner> everytime someone mentions etherpad I have this overwhelming need to say, "I <3 etherpad!"
<popey> http://apt.etherpad.org/
<popey> i have it on hilight akgraner :)
<akgraner> popey, sweet!
<JanC> how much resources does it really need?
 * popey says "java" at JanC 
 * AlanBell wonders if it will install on Natty server
<popey> http://www.threadless.com/product/2574/Spacebar/tab,girls/style,shirt
<popey> i love that t-shirt
<AlanBell> etherpad : Depends: sun-java6-jdk but it is not installable
<popey> http://apt.etherpad.org/binary-i386/sun-java6-jdk_6-13-1_i386.deb
<popey> also amd64 version available
<popey> or not
<popey> :S
<JanC> it needs Sun Java?
<Pici> Interesting
<popey> http://apt.etherpad.org/dists/all/source/
<popey> the source debs
<popey> for someone who might want to change them
<popey> http://mclear.co.uk/2010/03/10/installing-etherpad-on-debian/ is useful here
<AlanBell> I think I will leave the packaging part of the problem to the experts
<Technoviking> Evolution or Thunderbird in Natty?
<popey> evolution seems okay
<AlanBell> I am happy to spin up a VM running any version of Ubuntu with anything up to 10GB of ram if someone wants to do some load testing
<popey> we could do that during the podcast on tuesday?
<AlanBell> and there are some summit tweaks which could be put in place if we are going to have notes on etherpad
<Pici> Did we ditch having an 'RC' for 'Beta 2'?
<AlanBell> popey: I kind of know john mclear who runs primarypad
<popey> heh
<popey> maybe he could speak up about performance
<IdleOne> Pici: yes
<IdleOne> to extend the "testing period" iirc
<JanC> more like not wanting to release a RC just before the Easter weekend, I think...  ;)
<Technoviking> hmmm.. evolution is showing 24 hour instead of 12 hour time
<akgraner> Pici, yep this release it will go straight from beta 2 to final
<Pici> akgraner, IdleOne: thanks for the info
<IdleOne> welcome
<cjohnston> akgraner: wanna come help me paint?
<akgraner> cjohnston, uh nope :-)
<popey> cjohnston: I'll do it!
<popey> You pay for the flight, I'll bring the beer!
<popey> (it'll get me out of painting my sons bedroom this weekend!)
<popey> oh. Hang on.
<akgraner> dang a plane ticket might be cheaper than hiring someone  ;-)
<popey> :D
<akgraner> depending on how much you have to paint
<akgraner> I am ban from painting anything at my house ever again...all because about 10 years or so ago I painted one of the bathrooms purple
<popey> ITYM Aubergine ;)
<akgraner> while Pete was out of town...he was less than thrilled...
<popey> heh
<popey> It's the artistic side in you I'm sure he loves :)
<akgraner> sure we'll go with love...
<Pendulum> akgraner: was it an aubergine purple?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-08
<akgraner> nope   - pastel  all springy
<popey> pleia2: seen Charlies latest mail? Worth posting to the fridge?
<akgraner> but the wallpaper boarder had some aubergine in it
<pleia2> popey: yeah, I think so since it'll be another couple of weeks
<pleia2> at least
<popey> would you be able to do that?
<pleia2> popey: I'll toss is up on my blog and x-post to fridge again
<popey> thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, I've got a few minutes if you need me to post to the fridge
<pleia2> akgraner: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4237 that'd be great, I need to get back to work :)
<popey> :D
<akgraner> pleia2, on it :-)
<AlanBell> ooooh I was going to chase for a wiki update
<popey> :)
<popey> i did that for you :)
<popey> you know what would be nice is a bot in here (like the one in #ubuntu-uk) which posts when new stuff hits planet ubuntu
<popey> i often find myself in here more than my rss reader
<popey> aaaaaaaaand sleep
<AlanBell> yup sleep is good
<AlanBell> night all o/
<paultag> Howdy, ya'll
<paultag> Pendulum: hahaha, awww! :)
<paultag> jcastro: also, michigan is for chumps
<Technoviking> how does Unity do with dual monitors?
<jcastro> Technoviking: pretty awesome actually
<jcastro> much better than gnome 2.x
<Technoviking> jcastro: still use nvidia-settings on a nvidia cards
<jcastro> for twinview?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but like, it puts the panels where they are supposed to go, etc.
<Pendulum> paultag: I am frightened for this weekend
<Technoviking> are there power settings in Natty?
<paultag> Pendulum: :(
<Pendulum> aren't you?
<paultag> Pendulum: yeah, not stoked at all
<paultag> sox are break'n my heart.
<mhall119> paultag: a beating brain might help that
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> mhall119: SO FREEKING AWESOME!!!!!
<mhall119> I'm still pretty sure they're not supposed to beat
<jcastro> Technoviking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/664614
<paultag> mhall119: they are
<jcastro> WHAT UP PAWLTUG
<paultag> mhall119: they have huge veins that hook up to the jugular, it totally jiggles the mass inside like jello
<paultag> heyya jcastro, just got out of surgery :)
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> everything's ok I hope
<paultag> jcastro: brain work to remove a tumor
<paultag> jcastro: Oh, I'm fine
<paultag> jcastro: I was in there watching
<jcastro> did they remove the ohio out of you?
<jcastro> oh I see
<paultag> jcastro: it was so boss. I had scrubs on and no one even looked twice at me
<jcastro> what about the guy you lobotomized, did he get a refund? </arnold>
<paultag> hahahaha
 * mhall119 imagines paultag like http://xkcd.com/699/
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> mhall119: dude, it was so cool
<paultag> so cool
<paultag> I've not been this jacked up for a long damn time
<mhall119> why where you even in there?
<paultag> mhall119: I was hanging out with the chair of radiology
<paultag> at the cleveland clinic
<mhall119> and he was just like "Hey, you wanna go see some dude's brain?"
<paultag> mhall119: .... yeah
<paultag> mhall119: I also go to see some other awesome stuff
<paultag> it was sweet
<mhall119> wait, I think I saw this episode of House
<paultag> hahahaha
<jcastro> mhall119: the one where he pretends to be a doctor?
<paultag> the wiseass CS major raids the OR for kicks on a week night
<jcastro> oh wait, that's all of them
<paultag> ha!
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> seriously though, did you successfully implant the tracking device?
<paultag> mhall119: not so loud!!!
<paultag> mhall119: also, I want to get an RFID inplant
<paultag> so bad
<mhall119> you can just eat your passport
<paultag> haha
<mhall119> it's okay, the TSA will still be able to get to it
<mhall119> those new security measures are thorough
<paultag> they're up there anyway
<nhandler> paultag: Get my texts yesterday? ;)
<paultag> nhandler: yeah, thanks! :)
<paultag> good pick-me-up during the game :)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> there are some days one should just stay off the computer...:-/
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<maco> there are some days i wish i had a cluebat i could use over ssh
<paultag> maco: let me know when it's working :)
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<mhall119> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/summit-qrcode.png what do you think of that?
<mhall119> ignore the "Crew: mhall119
<mhall119> ignore the "Crew: mhall119", cause that's not actually gonna happen ;)
<mhall119> I had to resize the image, but I'm hoping once it's on those big screens, it'll be okay
<mhall119> I'm also going to make it a link, and maybe put the same link in the sub-nav, that points to a page with the paragraph from davidm
 * cjohnston votes mhall119 for crew every day
<jcastro> (sorry got distracted)
<jcastro> mhall119: rock. and. roll.
<jcastro> I was too distracted by OMGgate part 2
<cjohnston> now what
<paultag> jcastro: sed s/2/3/g
<maco> yep, 3
<maco> http://twitpic.com/4i3htz
<maco> http://twitter.com/humphreybc
<Pendulum> I didn't realise we were numbering them now
<maco> volley brawl, neckbeards, and evony-style
<akgraner> good grief - I usually don't even say anything...I just couldn't help it this time....grrrrrr
<akgraner> it really takes a lot to piss me off
<akgraner> and guess what I am right now....
<maco> in need of a nice hot cup of chamomile?
<mhall119> maco: I think she needs that ssh cluebat
<maco> mhall119: omggate3 is why im requesting one!
<paultag> I wonder
<paultag> if someone could exploit some open CVE against ssh or something else
<paultag> if you could re-write a driver and burn out core units on the mobo
<paultag> I bet you could physcally ruin a machine remotely
<mhall119> most mobos will power down before heat damage won't they?
<maco> i once heard about a bug in osx wireless drivers that meant you could send specifically-corrupted packages at a macbook and own the nic
<akgraner> just add "sex sells" is now acceptable marketing for ubuntu and community building and why we are on it hell lets just make everyone objects - all the name of upsteam adoption of ubuntu...
<akgraner> I'm done...laters...
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<IdleOne> I haven't seen the tweets but if it has akgraner this upset...
<Pendulum> IdleOne: look at maco's links above and you'll get some sense
<IdleOne> yeah looking now
<IdleOne> Why are we still surprised by this stuff from OMG?
<paultag> IdleOne: because the editor who posted this is an Ubuntu Member.
<paultag> not that I'm getting involved
<Pendulum> well, I'm not surprised by it from him
<paultag> because I'm not
<paultag> Pendulum: not at all, but the fact he broke CoC is nasty.
<IdleOne> paultag: he is still an Ubuntu member?
<paultag> IdleOne: IIRC, ja
<Pendulum> paultag: he's been doing it for most of a year. I don't know why we expect him to change
<IdleOne> something to be remedied if you ask me
<paultag> +1
<IdleOne> I think he is a stain on our community
<IdleOne> time to use bleach
<paultag> worth talking about, for sure
<maco> im kinda surprised nothing was done after the neckbeards incident
<paultag> aye.
<Pendulum> jono dealt with it IIRC
<paultag> pfft
<maco> the effectiveness is questionable
<paultag> fat lot of good that did, he's still doing it
<paultag> much love to jono, of course
<Pendulum> my point being, he dealt with it at the time and AFAIK it wasn't brought to the CC
<IdleOne> He is right about sex selling but that doesn't mean Ubuntu has to use that sells tactic or that an Ubuntu member should.
<IdleOne> sales*
<jcastro> how does your browser know if you're male or female btw
<paultag> jcastro: it don't
<paultag> jcastro: that's a facebook ad
<IdleOne> Facebook knows
<paultag> jcastro: and facebook uses your personal data to target ads
<jcastro> oh I see
<paultag> WEBCAMS!
<IdleOne> heh
<Pendulum> I loved his 'lesbians will get it too' as a defense
<mhall119> facebook knows everything
<jcastro> paultag is just angry about the neckbeards thing still
<Pendulum> I'm sorry, but this lesbian would not be interested in that girl ;-)
<paultag> jcastro: dude, did you see that sick neckbeard that I was rocking at OLF?
<paultag> jcastro: I planned that so hard
<mhall119> Pendulum: I think that was technical clarification, since presumably facebook lets you target "Females interested in Females"
<jcastro> paultag: yes, I was kind of making fun of you the whole time
<paultag> jcastro: well I did it for a reason there jabroni, I was going for the offchance someone would get a photo and yell "OMG NECKBEARD"
<paultag> And if that happend, I'd sit back and giggle quietly to myself
<Pendulum> mhall119: no, it was part of his defense. that they had the one with a pic of a man that was for straight women & gay men and the women one for straight men & lesbians and therefore it was okay because everyone was covered
<mhall119> Pendulum: well yeah, I got that part too
<Pendulum> my point being that pic totally would not work for the lesbian market :)
<Pendulum> (at least not for most of the ones I know)
<mhall119> I think he was just showing that he had taken more into consideration that just "OMG, hot chicks"
<mhall119> Pendulum: nor, likely, would the pic of the guy they used
<Pendulum> yeah
<mhall119> heck, for all I know, the pic of the girl wouldn't be attractive to a large number of straight males
<maco> Pendulum: now for the gay men / straight women one... i mean, are we talking a twink or a leather daddy? or the sort of gay man the HRC tends to represent?
<Pendulum> I also don't think they actually did take more into consideration that 'OMG, hot hicks'
<Pendulum> maco: looks more HRC-ish
<Pendulum> *chicks
<IdleOne> Have you watched TV recently? People make careers out of objectifying people. What we're doing is nothing new.
<IdleOne> ugh I need to close my browser
<Pendulum> IdleOne: yes, good idea.
<mhall119> hrc?
<IdleOne> So how/where/to whom does one make a complaint about an Ubuntu member?
<maco> mhall119: the Human Rights Campaign, one of the equal marriage lobbying groups
<maco> IdleOne: CC
<paultag> IdleOne: lay chill. Get a few people to write in together
<maco> mhall119: they market pretty exclusively to the white upper-middle class cismale segment of LGBTQ
<paultag> IdleOne: best think it out and put something nice together
<IdleOne> paultag: I was just thinking that we can all sign a mutual complaint
<paultag> IdleOne: I was just saying that in PM
<paultag> IdleOne: I'd sign.
<Pendulum> maco: cismale and cisfemale
<IdleOne> well, I tend to get a little to emotional in these types of situations
<maco> Pendulum: i dont recall seeing many women in their promotional photos and such
<paultag> IdleOne: aye. Someone should write up a complaint of breech of CoC and general disregard of `ubuntu', and sign it with @ubuntu.com'ers
<Pendulum> maco: I know a lot of lesbians who do a lot of work with them so I've always assumed that they're also a target
<maco> does this mean GPG signatures?
<IdleOne> paultag: perhaps a petition ?
<paultag> maco: I think so
<paultag> IdleOne: aye
<IdleOne> hmm LP has polls again right?
<maco> IdleOne: no
<maco> Pendulum: looking at their site, i do see a bunch of women in photos, so alrighty
<IdleOne> LP needs a unlike button
<IdleOne> :)
<maco> their photos are so frequently "we need someone that won't scare the straight people away from giving us money by representing the actual diversity of our community"
<maco> i remember one of my friends snapping "Do YOU have a moment for TRANS rights?!" at an HRC person when they asked if she had a moment for gay rights
<Pendulum> maco: was this one of those street fundraiser people?
<maco> yes
<Pendulum> because they're probably not actually employed by the HRC
<Pendulum> most of the canvassing jobs are done through agencies
<paultag> maco: true it's kinda shitty to be so white-bread about it, but at least someone's doing something for LGBTQ rights
<maco> paultag: there's also the Gay & Lesbian Task Force
<maco> (who, btw, *don't* shy away from trans issues)
<paultag> maco: I know. I'm just saying
<paultag> maco: they're better then someone who won't talk about it
<paultag> not defending them
<paultag> just saying
<nigelb> morning
 * AlanBell adds to his list of unwise things humphreybc has done
<AlanBell> however I am not sure I am very cross about this one
<dpm> good morning all
<vish> AlanBell: haha! i was just looking at your Unity bug and thought, what happened to AlanBell, grammar is all weird and then realized it was Alex Bell :D
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> he needs to learn to talk propper, like wot I do
<vish> :)
<jussi> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey AlanBell
<kim0> morning o/
<popey> when I google for pages on the ubuntu wiki... the kubuntu wiki seems to always be at the top of the results
<popey> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=CommunityCouncilAgenda
<popey> i see wiki.ubuntu.org at the top
<nigelb> popey: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<dholbach> maybe sorted alphabetically?
<nigelb> page title is still Ubuntu Wiki there
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
<jussi> popey: funny, I always get edubuntu wiki
<vish> jussi: i think we both use the same google :)
<jussi> :D
<AlanBell> that is because the canonical link is not set
<AlanBell>                    ^ small c
<AlanBell> off by one :(
 * jussi wishes he had popey's google :P
<jussi> <3 kubuntu
<AlanBell> I talked to newz2000 about it and investigated writing a moin plugin of some sort to insert it
<AlanBell> it has to go in the <head> section so that would be a different type of plugin to one that rewrites stuff in the content area
<vish> maybe it is a g.co.uk/g.co.us/g.com  thing?
<AlanBell> still perfectly doable, if someone wants to do it
<AlanBell> It was going to use wiki.ubuntu.com by default but kubuntu.org for everything matching /kubuntu* and edubuntu for /edubuntu*
<AlanBell> http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/02/specify-your-canonical.html and you can now do cross domain canonical links (which is what it needs)
<AlanBell> http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/handling-legitimate-cross-domain.html
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016351.html
<popey> comments _welcome_
<jussi> popey: one thing that occured to me, is you may want to find a generic linux list, or $other list for these people to be "accomodated"/pointed at - so as we dont get an influx of randomness to other lists.
<popey> good call.
<popey> http://zgp.org/mailman/listinfo/linux-elitists
<popey> that one looks perfect
<popey> healthy dose of sarcasm implied
<jussi> hehe
<popey> :( apparently I want to shutdown sounder because I have been found out
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016353.html
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> nigelb,
<popey> hello
<koolhead17> how are things here?
<czajkowski> aloha
 * koolhead17 kicks nigelb 
<koolhead17> hey czajkowski
<koolhead17> hi popey
<nigelb> ohai koolhead17
<nigelb> :)
<koolhead17> nigelb, whats up?
<koolhead17> who is collecting goodies for natty release in india?
 * dholbach packs his stuff and works the rest from home today
<dholbach> see you later
<nigelb> jussi: HAHAHAHA 'isn't that the definition of #ubuntu-offtopic' :D
<jussi> :D
<koolhead17> lol
<Pendulum> jussi: thank you for the laugh this morning :)
<jussi> Pendulum: you are most welcome.
<jussi> Im glad its been appreciated :)
<nigelb> jussi: Its 5 pm, and I was almost falling asleep.  Thanks for the wake up :)
<nigelb> *5:30
<jussi> I would really like someone to explain how to setup bugzilla on ubuntu. *grumble*
<nigelb> jussi: take notes while you flounder around, will be helpful for the next person :)
<jussi> oh lol, I was just going to the wrong address! :D
<maco> nigelb, jussi: i liked that one too
<jussi> :)
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you know of a wiki that documents Unit's key combinations? I'd like to put together a graphic aid.
<dholbach> doctormo, jcastro doesn't use wikis any more - "it's all on askubuntu"
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you know of a wiki that documents Unit's key combinations? I'd like to put together a graphic aid.
<doctormo> sorry if that's a repeat, empathy hic-up
<doctormo> dholbach: Even the askubuntu wiki is on askubuntu questions? ;-)
<dholbach> eh?
<doctormo> dholbach: askubuntu has a wiki and you can migrate questions over to it
<Pendulum> doctormo: there's the askubuntu bit
<doctormo> There are a bunch of badges you can earn for doing it too.
<dholbach> I'm sure I'll go to hell for it (or something), but I never posted anything on askubuntu - so I'm clearly the wrong person :)
<Pendulum> there will be something on the Accessibility wiki as soon as I get a chance to sit down and do it
<Pendulum> (so not this morning, maybe later today/over the weekend)
<doctormo> Pendulum: If you can get me the raw info, I can have print out done in time for release.
<Pendulum> doctormo: I only have the same info as is on the askubuntu question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<doctormo> Pendulum: That's the raw info, thank you for getting it me :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: Nah, you won't go to hell, but jcastro won't be buying you drinks anymore :P
 * popey taps his watch
<popey> where's that jono guy
<kim0> attending collab summit
<popey> ahhhhh
 * popey spies a jcastro 
<Pici> Um.
<Pici> Is there a CC'er about?
<Pici> Or an IRCCer?
<nigelb> jussi was around till a while back
<popey> mm?
<nigelb> aha
<Pici> popey: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<popey> yes
<akgraner> jcastro, was the Call for Participation for Open week ok?
<akgraner> and do you want me to go ahead and send it or do you want to do that?
 * koolhead17 raises his hand to give his introduction
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<koolhead17> heh
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah it was awesome
<jcastro> i will send it out today
<jcastro> akgraner: mail sent!
<jcastro> akgraner: now we sit back and let the money roll in!
<akgraner> sweet!  yay!
<akgraner> ha we'll be robbing banks before the start of the event as you'll voluntell someone I am sure ;-)
<akgraner> We'll get this on the fridge and I'll post it other places sometime today :-)
 * popey adds it to the podcast for tuesday
<akgraner> thanks popey!
<popey> np
<Technoviking> jcastro: is Workspace Switcher consider a lens?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<jcastro> good question
<jcastro> let me ask
<maco> lens?
<nigelb> maco: unity places thingy that jcastro has been talking about for AGES!
<maco> um, ok
<jcastro> Technoviking: no response yet, but I'm going to say no
<jcastro> since it's not a view on data
<jcastro> I think it's just special, like the trash can
<jcastro> sorry, RUBBISH BIN.
<maco> what i know of natty so far on the gnome side:  if gtk theming fails and it looks all windows98, it turns out Ubiquity DOES have accelerators on the forward/back/quit buttons
<popey> \o/ RUBBISH
<maco> also, onscreen keyboards can't type in the unity search bar apparently
<maco> and um, theres a new wallpaper. the end.
<maco> (at least, i think thats a different wallpaper...)
<vish> lol!
<jcastro> I sat my wife down in front of unity
<jcastro> determined to just watch how she uses it
<jcastro> and I was like "this is all new, so I am going to watch"
<jcastro> she immediately right clicks and just goes through the wallpapers.
<jcastro> sets the one she wants
<maco> haha
<jcastro> then went to facebook
<jcastro> I was like "what about the rest of it?"
<jcastro> "oh yeah, cute"
<popey> thats a great idea
<popey> I might do the same with my wife
<popey> bet she does the same
<jcastro> all that work and all she did was launch chrome and move on with her life
<maco> ok, i did notice that the menubar i <3'd in gnome before is gone, replaced with that annoyng everything-shoved-into-one-tall-and-cluttered-menu thing
<jcastro> it took me like 3 hours to upgrade that nettop too
<jcastro> maco: that got fixed back
<maco> yay!
<jcastro> to how it used to be
<maco> wait when?
<maco> i was using wednesday's daily live iso
<jcastro> maco: yesterdayish
<Technoviking> jcastro: making a wishlist bug for Workspace Switcher, this make sense? "The Workspace Switcher icon should change its highlight to show what desktop you are currently using."
<AlanBell> when applications launch in unity they seem to be 1px too far to the left and knock the sidebar out of the way
<jcastro> Technoviking: yeah, tag it low and wishlist
<AlanBell> is that intentional or flipping annoying?
<jcastro> Technoviking: confirmed, it's not a lens
<jcastro> Technoviking: I would prefer if the icon didn't look like a terminal, heh
<Technoviking> cool thanls
<jcastro> AlanBell: that was fixed  yesterday
<jcastro> popey filed that as a bug iirc
<AlanBell> ah ok
<jcastro> and terminals would launch up and underneath the panel too
<jcastro> also fixed
<jcastro> everyone should update today, all new unity stack yesterday
<jcastro> (there will be one monday too)
<AlanBell> that was obviously something that is particularly irritating to people in their 30s called Alan who live in Surrey
<maco> you both live in Surrey?
<maco> hey, just like harry potter!
 * maco ducks
<AlanBell> almost walking distance
<AlanBell> well it is walking distance if you like long walks
<popey> i can see surrey from my house
<popey> but I am not in it
<mhall119> so can Sarah Palin
<jcastro> so did we get popey to package etherpad yet?
<popey> Oh, I see
<jcastro> also, elmo mentioned that there was a session on summit? does anyone remember that?
<AlanBell> did we establish what "package" means yet?
<popey> I think you mistyped "popey"
<popey> you meant to type "daviey", clearly!
<jcastro> man if I would have known all we needed was to package it I would have bothered daviey every day for 6 months
<mhall119> popey: lol
<jcastro> popey: sorry, I actually meant daviey
<jcastro> sorry
<popey> :D
<popey> of course
<AlanBell> jcastro: there is a .deb file, does that mean it is packaged?
<popey> we are so alike in every way
<popey> same laptops
<Technoviking> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/754713, sorry don't have rights to change low,wishlist
<AlanBell> and it does install on 10.04 if you enable the partner repo because they set sun java as a dependency
<jcastro> AlanBell: I think that depends on the level of correctness on it, like is it evil packaging that destroys your server ....
<popey> nice AlanBell
<AlanBell> I would only install it on a disposable server anyway!
<jcastro> AlanBell: reply to him on the list, don't let him get away, we're so close!
<jcastro> Technoviking: on it
<Daviey> jcastro, yeah.. me and jamespage have been looking at packaging it
<Daviey> It hasn't been a priorty, and bit of a bytch TBH.
<Daviey> But Fedora have helped quite alot
<james_w> AlanBell, built from source in a PPA would be the minimum I expect
<jcastro> \o/
<james_w> in main would be preferable
<Daviey> lol.
<popey> *snort*
<popey> </maco>
<james_w> not that I would ever speak for elmo
<AlanBell> lets get it on the CD \o/
<Daviey> (in public).
<popey> put an icon on the desktop
<Daviey> installed by default?
<AlanBell> ok, so rolling back a bit, Daviey what are the prospects of getting it building in a PPA?
<Daviey> jcastro, can we get a unity widget for it?
<Daviey> AlanBell, slow.
<AlanBell> can that even happen if it depends on sun java?
<AlanBell> because of ogre stuff
<Daviey> I'm actually not sure it does still depend on sun.
<maco> has anyone tried it with openjdk?
<Daviey> I think it is now openjdk compatiable.
<AlanBell> the existing packaging asks for sun
<mhall119> when it was first open sourced, it wouldn't run on openjdk
<jcastro> unity widget?
<mhall119> no, etherpad
<popey> jcastro: we were joking
<popey> get it in a ppa -> main -> on the cd -> on the desktop -> unity widget
<jcastro> oh
<Pici> etherpad council
<jcastro> because we totally could do a lens of an etherpad
<popey> \o/ Regional Etherpad Board!
<jcastro> for you to search documents
<Technoviking> need to make a forums lens, so Unity will suck more:)
<popey> only if I can get it deleted
<mhall119> Daviey, jcastro, cjohnston: there are now 4 merge proposals for summit waiting review
<jcastro> mhall119: awesome, watch this
<Daviey> mhall119, I'm sorry, but i'm really swapping on other tasks at the moment, there is no chance i can look today
<jcastro> Daviey: get on those reviews man
<jcastro> and would you hurry up with the etherpad already?
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> while (workitems.has_next()) { Daviey.fork(); }
<jcastro> Daviey: did you finish cobbler?
 * jcastro is in a friday mess around mood
<Daviey> jcastro, Leave me alone, or i'll cry.
<mhall119> fun fun fun fun
 * popey cuddles Daviey 
<mhall119> while (Daviey.workitems.has_nect()) { jcastro.wait(); }
 * popey pops to the shop to buy Daviey a creme egg
<Daviey> i ate two on Wednesday
<Daviey> the third is waiting in my bed side cabinet for a midnight snack.
<popey> I am staring at the screen not knowing what to type now, so just typed this.
<Daviey> I just rebooted two remote servers, and they haven't come back.
<Daviey> I suspect they've been re-provisioned on boot, losing my work.  Awesome!
<popey> Cloud! \o/
<Technoviking> pleia2: I'm going steal your sounder= rest of the internet line
<czajkowski> Daviey: you're a bad bad egg
<popey> \o/ eggs
<AlanBell> \o/ chickens
<maco> czajkowski: "but daddy, i want it NOOOOOOOOooooooooooowwwwwwwwww"
<czajkowski> maco: daviey and creme egg and that sentence are not sitting well with me
<maco> i missed teh bit about creme egg. was referring to Willy Wonka
<maco> veruca salt "was a bad egg" and so fell down to the trash compactor / incinerator
<Pici> What an incredible smell you've discovered
<Technoviking> trying to rebuold some Ubuntu love in Utah, please retweet http://twitter.com/#!/Technoviking/status/56376204369989633
<popey> done
<Technoviking> thanks
<jono> hey all
<Technoviking> jono: hiya
<dholbach> alright my friend
<dholbach> s
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<dholbach> and see you on Monday *HUGS*
<jono> take care dholbach :-)
<jono> hey Technoviking
<dholbach> you too
<jono> jcastro, 15mins
<jono> jcastro, is dbarth clued up on classbot?
<jcastro> he's in the release meeting
<jcastro> let me ping him
<jono> thanks jcastro
 * popey tickles jono 
<jcastro> jono: are you going to intro and all that?
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jono> hey popey :-)
<jcastro> did we put this on the twitters?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> doing the Facebook jiggle now
<jono> jcastro, ok, happy to ack the two ARM folks if Robbie acked them
<jcastro> acked
<jono> there is only one thing that sucks more than doing expenses...doing performance reviews
 * jono prepares to hate his life all morning
<nigelb> jono: you forgot about taxes.
<jono> nigelb, my wife does that
<nigelb> jono: lucky guy :p
<jono> given the fact that the US tax system seems to be written in some kind of alien language
<nigelb> jono: but yeah, I agree with you.
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> jono: you do your own?
<jono> nigelb, Erica doing our taxes is one of many reasons why I am so lucky to have her as my wife
<jono> jcastro, my own taxes?
<jcastro> oh, good.
<jcastro> ok so you don't sit there with a form and do them all right?
<jono> jcastro, no, she does them
<jono> our taxes are complicated
<jono> mainly due to all the drug money
<jcastro> yeah I have a guy who does mine
<nigelb> haha
<jono> (j/k)
<jcastro> even then it's 2 hours going over stuff
<maco> i need to find the receipt from cashing in savings bonds last year so i can mark down that interest
<maco> ...and find my W2
<nigelb> W2?
<Technoviking> Nancy has a degree in accounting, so she does the taxes
<maco> nigelb: paper from employer listing all your wages paid and how much of the taxes theyve withheld from your paycheques
<maco> you have to turn in a copy with your tax form
<nigelb> maco: ah, like our form 16
<maco> oh right. w2 is with the pile of paperwork i took to the MVA to prove i'm a legal resident to get a drivers license
<nigelb> oh, did you get the car?
<Pendulum> oh tax season
<Pendulum> this is why I'm willing to put the money into an accountant
<Pendulum> (I also have weird taxes because of medical expenses)
<maco> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> maco: \o/
 * Pendulum is getting back all the taxes she paid last year!
<maco> nice
<Pendulum> well, I had $8k in medical expenses
<maco> wait...except for what that means about your income level...
<Pendulum> and only worked until the beginning of May...
<maco> yeah..if you get all your taxes back, that means your income and your expenses were rather uh oh...
<maco> 8k medical expenses :(((
<nigelb> jcastro: I conclude that people will always ask junk questions.  Just saw that tar question fly by :\
<jcastro> yeah I just toss those out
<nigelb> I'll skip it brutally :D
<jcastro> now you're talkin!
<nigelb> jcastro: Do you want to introduce your best friend to dbarth in PM? ;) See current question (And he's in -backstage too)
<jcastro> nah
<jcastro> nigelb: he's jono's friend
<jcastro> I don't have any friends
<nigelb> aaww
<jono> jcastro, which friend?
<jcastro> you're buddy sebsebseb
<vish> the seb triplets
<jono> jcastro, dude
<jono> how many times do I have to tell you
<jono> he is *not* my friend
<jcastro> things to tell your boss during performance review day
<vish> >.>  <.<
<nigelb> jcastro: haha
<vish> IdleOne: TADA!! http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<IdleOne> thank you
<vish> yw
<Technoviking> vish: woot!
<AlanBell> Pendulum: http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com look OK? (left side)
<Pendulum> AlanBell: there are issues with the font colours on the counter, but positioning is fine
<AlanBell> yes, I looked through for the one with the most contrast, then picked the blue one with the smiley narwhal
<Pendulum> yeah, I didn't think that was something you could control
 * nigelb --> BED
<nigelb> g'nite all :)
<popey> nn
<nigelb> pleia2: have a fun weekend :)
<pleia2> week! thanks :)
<nigelb> ooh, week!
<Pendulum> pleia2: have a wonderful holiday :)
<pleia2> thank you :)
 * pleia2 needs it!
<jcastro> czajkowski: ping
<jcastro> kim0: hey you have vdpau?
<kim0> yeah
<jcastro> in mplayer?
<kim0> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> is it jerky?
<jcastro> mine is
<jcastro> but I hadn't investigated yet
<kim0> without unity .. it's rock solid
<jcastro> let me try it, I just did a clean install
<kim0> with unity .. my cpu was high .. but didn't really do scientific testing :)
<jcastro> I get about 15%
<jcastro> it's supposed to be like 1% iirc
<kim0> jcastro: try   -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffodivxvdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau
<jono> phew, last review to do!
<jcastro> kim0: aha! 5%
<jono> all the staff ones done, finishing the last one from the pile requested by colleagues :-)
<jono> life sucks in our perf review system
<jcastro> kim0: I should adjust my .mplayer file
<kim0> jcastro: yeah I get like 5% too
<kim0> jcastro: now try that in unity and file a bug :)
<jcastro> I am in unity
<kim0> oh interesting
<kim0> then I guess it works fine
<kim0> jcastro: the one gripe is, if the codec used is not one of those vdpau enabled ones, I'd get audio only
<kim0> still havent figured out the voodoo to have it failback to normal codecs
 * jcastro tries
<jcastro> what's an unaccelled codec?
<kim0> non h264 :)
<jcastro> working for me!
<kim0> well, just keep it in mind if you get audio only sometime
<jcastro> I will keep an eye out
<kim0> jcastro: was that a 1080 file
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> [vdpau] Failed creating VDPAU decoder: An invalid/unsupported VdpDecoderProfile value was supplied.
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> it doesn't fall back
 * kim0 nods
<jcastro> I just had to find the right file
<kim0> it considers those codecs as "forced" and doesn't try anyother ones
<jcastro> kim0: ok so is it a bug or do we just not know how to set a fallback in the config?
<kim0> probably misconfig I suppose :)
<jcastro> heh
<kim0> mplayer is a big dark ocean of secrets
<jcastro> I suppose gstreamer vdpau support isn't coming along as fast as we hoped
<kim0> ya :/
<jcastro> shame really, I can do 2 1080p on twin monitors without breaking a sweat on mine
<jono> reviews done!
<jono> happiness returns
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> yay! I am fired!
<kim0> hehehe
<jcastro> you ever see fifth element?
<jcastro> when bruce willis is eating and he gets mail
<kim0> yeah hehe
<jcastro> and it's like "open it for me, my day can't  get any worse"
<jcastro> "you are fired!"
<kim0> lol
<kim0> then he jumps off the window or something hehe
<jono> jcastro, dude, I wouldn't fire you in a performance review
<jono> I would send you some flowers or something
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> "please take this Nickelback CD as a consolation prize"
<jono> Dear Jorge, enjoy the rest of the Internet. Hugs, Jono xoxoxoxoxo
<jono> lol
<AlanBell> heh
<jono> I wouldnt wish a Nickelback CD on anyone
<jcastro> We have this joke
<jcastro> that the local rock station plays nothing but nickelback
<jcastro> and JUST NOW when I went to lunch
<jcastro> nickelback
<jcastro> I was like "come on, really."
<jcastro> I can't even tell the songs apart, it's like the same song over and over.
<jono> I would rather listen to the screams of a thousand seals being clubbed than listen to Nickelback
<jono> oops, inside voice
<jcastro> looks like someone took the rooster v. nickelback video now
<jcastro> it would be entirely appropriate
<jono> it would
<jono> I couldnt find death metal rooster the other day
<jono> jcastro, also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eco2vo78dc
<jcastro> hahahaha
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZiJ_C5T1M0&feature=fvwrel
<jcastro> man, there's a bunch of these!
<jono> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> who makes this
 * jcastro cries
<jono> jcastro, and lets not forget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CcotpUrB0&feature=related
<jono> right, lunch for me
<czajkowski> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> hey bunch of updates yesterday
<jcastro> still lens go boom?
<czajkowski> jcastro: having problem booting that machine since updates this morning
<czajkowski> :/
<jcastro> O_O
<czajkowski> just got in the door will boot to live cd to fix it once I order dinner
<jcastro> cooh
<czajkowski> it's take out friday and first day I'm home in 7 days. so no food in the gaff
<jcastro> I'll be around for 2 hours still if you need help
<jcastro> Then I am off to the museum!
<czajkowski> jcastro: lovely jubbly
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I like the idea of take-out friday
<czajkowski> jcastro: off to see anything nice ?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I fancy chinese.
<czajkowski> had a hankering for it all week
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah jill donated the restoration of a prehistoric whale rib in my name for my birthday
<jcastro> so tonight all the donors get to see the full skeleton before the exhibit opens
<Pendulum> jcastro: that's awesome
<jcastro> and meet real paleontologists, etc.
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah I have like a certificate and stuff
<jcastro> I will blog it
<jcastro> so someone can remind me that it's not ubuntu related. :p
<czajkowski> jcastro: oh that is deadly
<czajkowski> so there are people like Ross out there :)
<jcastro> greg-g: speaking of ....
<czajkowski> dear chinese take out answer your phone! >:(
 * czajkowski frowns at her inbox
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah only downside is that it's in greg's neck of the woods
<czajkowski> yay for listadmin but bloody hell like
<jcastro> so it's full oh homeless hippies
<czajkowski> roflol
<czajkowski> jcastro: ah my dear I do love you so, only you can get away with this stuff :)
<jcastro> so you know how he's a cyclist right?
<jcastro> so he rolls his pants up
<jcastro> for the jam I saw him walking
<jcastro> and we were looking for a place to park
<czajkowski> my nose is still itchy went to Lush yesterday to buy bf a gift of bath balls for looking after me all week, I hate that god damn shop
<jcastro> so I rolled my window and yelled "get a job hippie!"
<jcastro> but he didn't hear me
<jcastro> so when I parked I ran in and was upset that my master troll was unacknowledged
<czajkowski> grin
<jcastro> actually ann arbor is home to my rival college so I always just rip on them
<jcastro> he just happens to live there
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> 2hrs for chinese, this does not sit well with me at all
<czajkowski> bugger
<cjohnston> jcastro: is that bug ok for next UDS? a little late for this one
<jcastro> cjohnston: next UDS for sure!
<jcastro> sorry, I should have made that more clear
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> is there anything for this session that's needed?
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/videographer/+merge/56023
<jcastro> sure
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you remember what you have to add to the end of the summit url to enter the ui scheduler?
<jcastro> I don't have a strong feeling each way
<jcastro> +edit?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> ?edit
<greg-g> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> greg-g: hey
<jcastro> I'm in AA  tonite
<greg-g> awesome, I have an event tonight: http://publishing.umich.edu/2011/04/04/copyright-criminals/
<greg-g> which mean, unawesome, I won't be able to see you, probably
<greg-g> I'm going to dinner with the speaker after the show, so like around 9pm.
<jcastro> greg-g: it's ok, we have dinner at like 8
<jcastro> so we can do a late thing perhaps?
<jcastro> I'll just discreetly text you
<greg-g> rock
<greg-g> sounds perfect
<jcastro> that does look awesome tho
<Pici> ugh.
<Pici> Phoronix posted a story today about us expelling one of our devs: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMwNQ
<Pici> 'ugh' is pretty much all I can say about this right now.
<pleia2> typical one-sided poor reporting
<pleia2> but for once we're not being criticised for not enforcing the CoC :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-09
<vish> so much for dholbach trying to not mention him by name! :s
<vish> they seem to have read dholbach's mail too and still they have mention the name! :/
<popey> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?44523-Ubuntu-Expels-One-Of-Its-Developers#post194270
<popey> "damn secret trials! i think that even Mark is finding about this now "
<popey> *sigh*
<Pendulum> ick
<MeanEYE> Someone was looking for me. :/ My away log died on me. :)
<MeanEYE> Hi, by the way :)
<nigelb> Well, ScottK is now famous :D
<AlanBell> logs from #ubuntu-classroom are full of win
<nigelb> AlanBell: :)
<Ronnie> kim0: do you have some time this week to add some comments to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mapuntu/API
<kim0> Ronnie: hey o
<kim0> yeah I guess .. nice job there
<Ronnie> thx, but its not 'complete' yet i think, but cant oversee the big picture at the moment
<duanedesign> morning all
<jcastro> vish: around?
<vish> jcastro: hey..
<jcastro> heya
<jcastro> do you have any iconers handy? I have an art request
<jcastro> I have an icon that is like 90% there
<vish> jcastro: which one?
<vish> jcastro: shnatsel/coz seem interested in doing some work, or I could look into it too..
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I need the askubuntu lens to be fixed
<jcastro> let me screenshot
<jcastro> vish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens/+bug/748634
<jcastro> there you go!
<jcastro> vish ok so the hot thing seems to be doing that lens thing
<jcastro> but filling in the icon looks too full on
<jcastro> so maybe just the glass with an "Ask" in the middle
<jcastro> but not filled in like it is now
<vish> yea, Unity does that glow by itself, iirc
<jcastro> oh I see
<vish> jcastro: so you want it the same size as the other lenses?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but maybe if the ask was glowy
<jcastro> instead of black
<jcastro> unity won't fill it in
<jcastro> but also, at the same time
<jcastro> the bubble looks like the lens
<jcastro> and looks more stylish like brand wise
<jcastro> dunno, whatever looks awesome
<vish> ok.. ;) looking into it..
<jcastro> no rush, etc.
<jcastro> vish: oh, I'm also on a 32px launcher
<jcastro> so I think on the default you get more pixels to play with
<vish> ah!
<vish> jcastro: could you also post a screenshot of how it looks with the default?
<jcastro> yeah doing that now
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> vish: ok, added it to the bug
<vish> thx
<jcastro> heya popes
<jcastro> czajkowski: bonus, he knows how to fix the crash
<duanedesign> 'lo all
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-10
<paultag> Grrr. I wish there was a huge pool of people who want mentors coding somewhere
<paultag> I could use some interns of doom
<duanedesign> what language paultag
<doctormo> Only let me have em paultag
<paultag> duanedesign: don't mind, I just have a few projects that could use tons of basic work
<paultag> doctormo: nah
<doctormo> paultag: My projects are cooler projects then your projects :-P
<paultag> doctormo: no wai :)
<nigelb> paultag: gimme a few of them :p
<doctormo> paultag: Yes wai blood
<paultag> doctormo: :P
<paultag> nigelb: never!
<paultag> I need some kids to mock up and hack up a few small apps that will really save me tons of time on a daily basis
<paultag> it's a shame because I'm overloaded right now
<paultag> but they'd really help tons
<nigelb> paultag: dude, I'll do it for ya :D
<paultag> nigelb: seriously?
<paultag> nigelb: it has to do with git, so I mean, you'd love it
<nigelb> exactly!
<paultag> nigelb: Well, time to head to a PM window :)
<doctormo> I just found a bug in gdm, that's still there upstream... man it's obscure.
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> paultag: xardas000, wolfpack, guarev_pawaskar, might talk to them if you bump into them in #ubuntu-beginners
<paultag> duanedesign: will do, thanks :)
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<doctormo> Does anyone know why I can't upload to my ppas any more? It's failing on gpg varification, even though changes file has been signed by debuild
<doctormo> http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/launchpad-package-upload-improvements
<doctormo> But he doesn't say how one can fix this situation, only that it now does some check for you.
<JanC> maybe try asking in #launchpad ?
<doctormo> JanC: Good idea
<JanC> doctormo: if I understand that blog article correctly, the check is supposed to be the same as was done at some point after the upload in the past, so it shouldn't refuse if it didn't refuse uploads in the past
<doctormo> JanC: Yes, that's the weird part, I can clearly see it's signed both changes and dsc files.
<doctormo> Fixed, thanks JanC
<JanC> hehe, you found an error in the error  :P
<nigelb> jcastro: haha, you had to poke at the British :p "English call it 'binning'"
<jcastro> always!
<nigelb> hah
<popey> hmmm
<doctormo> Hey popey, nigelb tagged AlanBell and me on a video, you should probably see it too.
<popey> oh?
<nigelb> I don't think popey's on fb
<popey> i am not
<doctormo> nigelb: That's why I just ping'd yah.
<doctormo> post the good man the link.
 * nigelb tries to extract it from fb
<popey> url?
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> can't get it out of fb :(
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<popey> haha
<jcastro> AlanBell: kirkland packaged it up
<jcastro> AlanBell: we just need to set it up and test
<nigelb> 3 cheers to kirkland
<nigelb> I need to do an Ubuntu theeme for it
<nigelb> as soon as I find time
<nigelb> popey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC_3YQ71yoQ the video doctormo was talking about :)
<doctormo> jcastro: What was packaged and awaiting themes?
<nigelb> doctormo: etherpad :)
<doctormo> Ah for UDS, good good
<doctormo> nigelb: Do you have a logo?
<nigelb> doctormo: I haven't even started yet :P
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/alanbelltolc/status/55276738665652224
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahaha
<nigelb> AlanBell: I suppose you saw the video :P
<doctormo> nigelb: Does this help you? http://imagebin.org/147473
<doctormo> It's the combination of the etherpad logo and the ubuntu logo
<nigelb> doctormo: YES!
<doctormo> nigelb: Keep this source safe: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/ubuntu-etherpad.svg
 * nigelb wgets
<paultag> doctormo: who is divajutta and why are you using their bandwidth? :)
<doctormo> paultag: My wife, and I'm allowed ever since I got her pregnant. ;-)
<paultag> doctormo: fair 'nuf
<doctormo> paultag: How is you by the way?
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> doctormo: well, thanks! Just recovering from last night, about to head out and play some footie
<paultag> heyya nigelb
<doctormo> paultag: Yeah, doing a bit of recovering myself. 4am I cracked that gdm greeter and have written my own login window in python. Doing designs today.
<doctormo> Nice use of 'footie' thank you :-)
<paultag> doctormo: of course :)
<paultag> doctormo: What are it's deps?
<doctormo> So far, gdm2 and python-dbus, but I might go in for mutter/clutter if I can work out how to do useful things in it.
<paultag> ah, damn. Well, nifty!
<doctormo> paultag: Particulally since no one else has written a replacement for gdm2 greeter yet, let alone in python :-P Hardly any documentation from gnome. *snif*
<doctormo> So are you playing competitive or 5 a-side?
<nigelb> paultag: ohai
<paultag> doctormo: indoor 5-a-side, we have a leauge
<paultag> nigelb: s'new?
<paultag> doctormo: our team is AC City FC United
<nigelb> paultag: trying to protype your app :)
<paultag> nigelb: you, sir, are a god among men
<paultag> doctormo: right now we're 0-1, almost as bad of a start as the Sox for us
<paultag> we out-class everyone
<doctormo> paultag: that's quite the name :-) awesome.
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<ScottL> hi doctormo and paultag :)  hope both of you are doing okay today
<doctormo> Hey ScottL, doing fine, working on login windows designs, yourself?
<paultag> ScottL: hey man, doing well, a bit tired and fscked up my leg
<paultag> but not bad
<jussi> paultag: hwy! I notice you got friended at my suggestion D
<paultag> jussi: ja!
<paultag> jussi: how are you?
<jussi> paultag: Im alive...
<paultag> jussi: happy belated birthdya :)
<jussi> Janne was here all weekend...
<paultag> day *
<paultag> yeah?
<jussi> aww, thanks :D
<jussi> paultag: Janne is astraljava
<paultag> jussi: yeah I figured that :)
<paultag> hardware issues, again.
<paultag> BBL
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-02
<cjohnston> pleia2: are we not going to do an arrival/departure list like normal for cab rides and such?
<nigelb> heh http://massivebacon.com/
<marcavis> Gee, it's been tough to get an answer about this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/175885
<cjohnston> marcavis: the reason you can't add for the one app is because its non-free... I haven't yet found any sort of rules for commercial apps
<marcavis> Yeah, it's... weird. Why can Braid get a screenshot? Frogatto's engine is free, so we offer more to the free software community, at least
<cjohnston> probably because its commercial, and Frogatto is non-free
<marcavis> I mean, if it's what it takes, we'll have to consider making it non-free as in beer, in Ubuntu :/
<cjohnston> It has to be free and open source and no charge or start selling it and pay the required fees
<marcavis> Right... do you think there is someone I can talk to, that'd reconsider the policy? Even if it probably weren't going to work
<cjohnston> Try starting with dpm
<cjohnston> he may be able to point you in the right direction
<cjohnston> my assumption is that it has to do with the fact that canonical makes money from commercial apps, they get more privs than non-free apps, and free apps get the privs for being free
<marcavis> Hmm. That does make some sense... Still, it sucks that it conflicts with our business plan of being free-as-in-beer in computers, and commercial on mobile devices
<marcavis> Either way, thanks! I'll get in touch with dpm (hmm, I only see dpb_ in #ubuntu, guess I'll wait a bit)
<cjohnston> its the weekend
<marcavis> Ah... most people do go out on weekends :P
<greg-g> marcavis: he probably won't be in #ubuntu but he should be here during the week :)
<marcavis> Hmmm, I see
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: greetings from Ireland :)
<dholbach> ah, nice :)
<czajkowski> yup
<jussi> Bah, nothing works this mornig :/
 * czajkowski hands jussi a 12.04 cd working fine here ;)
<jussi> czajkowski: sigh, not only 12.04 being evil.
<czajkowski> it's not evil it;s shinny
<jussi> although my external monitor doesnt work currently, and that silly printer adding thing that steals focus on the login screen is also evil.
<jussi> but anyway, Ill file bugs
<popey> \o/ bugs
<popey> bug 971130 is my current annoyance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971130 in unity "Dash waits before letting user press 'enter'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971130
<czajkowski> popey: spends his evenings videobugging
<czajkowski> which is actually really cool
<popey> heh
<jussi> hey, could someone check if their display settings in systems settings crashes system settings?
<popey> doesnt here
<popey> but i only have one internal display
<jussi> ok, IM updating now, perhaps its fixed (the bug reporter said I have obsolete packagers)
<Daviey> obsolete packagers are the worst kind.  Worse than superseded sysadmins.
<jussi> Daviey: you actually got a smile out of me for that one, well done
<cjohnston> uggh.. another team that seems to just be adding people because they can
<popey> heh
<popey> he's 12
<cjohnston> yup
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~kendfinger
<czajkowski> that name rings a bell
<czajkowski> hmmm
<cjohnston> g'mornin launchpad lady
<cjohnston> ;-)
<czajkowski> ahhhhh he keeps adding lp stuff to teams and it's in my inbox
<czajkowski> Ubuntu geek squad
<mhall119> geek squad?
<sagaci> it's the new team everyone needs to be in :)
<dpm> mhall119, are you up for a session on unity-hello during UADW? You'd have the privilege of adding the first session -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable ;-)
<mhall119> dpm: sure!
<dpm> mhall119, cool, thanks! Feel free to pick up a slot you like
 * czajkowski goes and pokes people
<dpm> anyone else around and up for an Ubuntu App Developer Week session?
<czajkowski> poking folks on lp
<czajkowski> dpm: one to come soon about the LP API
<czajkowski> just coming up with a title
<dpm> czajkowski, ooohh thank you!
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> *hugs*
 * mhall119 hates on YouTube a little bit right now
<popey> awww, why's that mhall119
<mhall119> it failed to process my latest .ogv
<mhall119> I had to figure out how to convert it to something else without losing quality (still lost a little)
<popey> dude!
<popey> use kazam
<mhall119> why?
<mhall119> the problem was youtube and ogv
<popey> yes
<mhall119> not gtk-recordmydesktop
<popey> kazam doesn't record to ogg
<popey> it records to webm or h264
<popey> both of which _always_ work
<popey> http://youtube.com/user/popeydc <- all of those made with kazam
<mhall119> ogv should always work
 * mhall119 blames youtube, not ogv
<popey> well it doesnt
<popey> I'm not blaming ogv
<mhall119> I know
<popey> it's the ffmpeg that youtube uses that has the ieeu
<popey> er issue
<mhall119> at any rate, it's converted and uploaded now
<mhall119> just was a pain
<popey> also, kazam is much better
<mhall119> I'll give it a try next time
 * nigelb does h264 for all the time.
<popey> it can record audio from microphone _and_ internal audio at the same time
<popey> and has a very active developer (who is coming to UDS)
<popey> all other screencasting apps are dead to me :D
<nigelb> hehe
<czajkowski> you should listent o the bugvideocaster
<popey> the whatwhat?
<czajkowski> some people are podcasters
<czajkowski> videocasters
<czajkowski> others are bugvideocasters :) you talk through your bugs via videos
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> it made sense in my head
<popey> haha
<czajkowski> Laura logic at its best
 * czajkowski munches on brown bread with white pudding 
<czajkowski> oh in heaven
 * mhall119 likes Lauralogic
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> "SERIOUSLY, Canonical? You want 20 million users for Ubuntu but YOU'RE PICKING THIS AS THE DEFAULT WALLPAPER? "
<dholbach> all efforts thwarted by the choice of wallpaper
<dholbach> ok everyone, it's time to give up and go back home
<mhall119> jcastro: Didn't you know that default wallpaper is the single biggest factor in consumer electronics purchasing decisions?
<czajkowski> it's not a nice default
<czajkowski> but then again none of them really have been so i don't use the defaul
<mhall119> most people don't, which is fine.  it's great, in fact
<jussi> mhall119: did you get your grey icon?
<dholbach> jcastro, are we already planning UOW?
<jcastro> I am supposed to be
<jcastro> but was gone last week
<dholbach> sure sure
<jcastro> Ok sure, you can do it if you want
<jcastro> :)
<dholbach> hahaha
<dholbach> I was just wondering if I should add a dev session?
<jcastro> actually, I was going to ask phillipw for help
<jcastro> since he was asking for stuff to do
<jcastro> oh sure
<dholbach> cool
<jcastro> is the empty schedule up? You can just grab a slot, I don't care.
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> but is May 1st a good idea?
<dholbach> it will be a holiday in many places
<jcastro> is that memorial day?
<dholbach> May Day / Labour Day
<jcastro> we can go 2,3,4?
<dholbach> if May 1st works well for everyone and we get a schedule together we can still do it 1,2,3
<jcastro> I ALREADY CHANGED THE WIKI.
<jcastro> j/k, I can do whatever
<jcastro> you tell me which you prefer, and I will do that.
<dholbach> I can do whatever too - any other opinions^?
 * dholbach will take something on May 2nd
<jcastro> ok, 2-4 it is
 * jcastro fixes the wiki
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<dholbach> dpm, want some ubuntu dev content for UADW? :)
<jcastro> popey: I know, update, I wanted to hit delete so bad.
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> welcome back :)
<jono> hey dholbach!
<jono> thanks!
<jono> good to be back :-)
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU obligiatory
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> Man what a week!
<jono> balloons, lol
<balloons> lol.. I saw your april fools post also.. very well done
<dholbach> I'd love to see Jono give a talk in French
<jono> balloons, thanks!
<jono> dholbach, can you imagine  it, lol
<jono> dholbach,  all set?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> let's do it
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<mhall119> dpm: do you have a few minutes to jump on a hangout and talk about the new developer docs?
<dpm> mhall119, not now sorry, perhaps after my call with Jono in ~45?
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> balloons: can I get you for a few minutes to talk about testing documentation for unity?
<balloons> mhall119, yes..
<balloons> maybe in 5?
<mhall119> balloons: ok, ping me when you're ready
<cprofitt> hey bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo cprofitt
<dholbach> dpm, I'll go ahead and add something
<jono> dpm, all set?
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<dpm> jono, all set, but a recent kernel update broke my camera again, so voice only on my side
<dpm> can't even get the USB cam to work...
<jono> dpm, np
<dpm> actually, I'll try the USB cam from the other computer.
<jono> dpm, inv sent
<jono> cool
<dpm> ok, joining in...
<dholbach> I have a bit of a headache - I'll take break, but brb
<jono> dholbach, take care
<dholbach> dpm, UADW seems to have more slots than UDW :)
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> UOW
<dholbach> too many U*Ws
<jono> mhall119, you know what would be cool :-)
<dpm> dholbach, I wasn't too sure how many I should add, I took the same number as UDW
<jono> mhall119,  if you could edit the code inside hello-unity and it would dynamically update the things you are showing
<dpm> I generally started UADW at 16:00UTC
<dpm> jono, you've had the same thought we discussed last week on a call :)
<jono> dpm, btw, I forgot to ask, did you finish your perf review?
<jono> dpm, cool :-)
<mhall119> jono: yeah, but I'd have to make a local-copy of the files to allow that
<jono> mhall119, gotcha
<jono> mhall119, you could make in /tmp couldn't you?
<mhall119> also, I'm not sure how to dynamically load/execute code in python
<mhall119> jono: yeah, probably could
<jono> mhall119, I did this in PyJunior, take a look at the code
<dpm> jono, yes (the part for which the deadline was last week). I need to do some peer reviews still, but the next deadline is on the 11th, iirc
<mhall119> jono: ok
<jono> dpm, cool
<jcastro> my thing is done, I am safe!
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jcastro> I was panicking though, my thing didn't show up at all in the review system
<jcastro> I had to manually ask HR to add it
<jcastro> so I ended up doing it on a plane
<dholbach> same here
<jcastro> with mere hours left on the deadline!
<dpm> and here ;)
<jono> lol
<dholbach> alright, I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * jussi prods at mhall119
<mhall119> hey jussi
<jussi> heya. did you get the icon? or shall I send it to you?
<mhall119> for glipper?
<jussi> yeah
<mhall119> I haven't done the modification you said to do, if you can send it to me I'd appreciate it very much
<jussi> mhall119: email address please
<mhall119> <-- at ubuntu.com
<jussi> in your mail :)
<jcastro> jono: I can go today if you want to get me in early, I've been busy. :)
 * jcastro mumbles something about cat away and mice playing
 * jcastro inmates ... asylum
<mhall119> thanks jussi
<jono> jcastro, will do later, just catching up on a few things
<dpm> mhall119, do you mind if we talk tomorrow about the new developer docs instead of today? I'm leaving in a few minutes
<mhall119> dpm: ok, I also need to talk to you about getting translation/localization docs for unity.u.c
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool, thanks. Let's talk tomorrow when you get online
<jono> balloons, need to move our call a little later
<jono> jcastro, I will do our call after my call with balloons
<jono> jcastro, we will speak at 1.30 Pac
<jcastro> \o/
<balloons> jono, I'm here all day.. I'll warn you tho, it won't be a quick call
<balloons> so budget accordingly
<jono> balloons, np, we can resume after though
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, inv sent
<balloons> crowdsourcing a question to you all.. is there an lp report showing the new packages that get added to the archive each day? By new I should say new uploads (aka, new versions of the an existing package, in addition to a new package)
<mhall119> daniel had something like that I think
<mhall119> balloons: something like http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/?
<balloons> I know I've seen pages that show me things like that.. but zzzzzzzzz
<balloons> mhall119, interesting.. I'll have a look around and see if something catches my eye
<nigelb> balloons: the easiest is to look at the mailing list.
<nigelb> balloons: there's also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue
<nigelb> balloons: the changes mailing list looks like this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-April/date.html
<balloons> nigelb, ahh.. the lp queue is cool
<balloons> thanks for the ml link.. I knew it was on the ml somewhere as I had seen it, complete with the changelogs
<nigelb> :)
<balloons> i could easily create a feed from that if I wanted.. if one doesn't exist
<nigelb> balloons: talk to tumbleweed / Laney.
<nigelb> I think they have scripts to process to the mailing list.
<balloons> ohh really? ok, will do thank you!
<nigelb> :)
<jono> balloons, lets roll
<balloons> ah-eye el capitan!
<jono> balloons, inv sent
<jussi> balloons: its "Sir Jono" - did you not read his blog post?  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed and Sir Jono also speaks a minimum of 3,5 hours about Ubuntu...but you should account for questioning so 4,5 hours!
<mhall119> jussi: balloons was using his internal title
<jussi> mhall119: aahhh
<jussi> mhall119: no, you got it all mixed up, 5 mins ubuntu, 1 hour Art of community and the rest * metal...
<jussi> :P
<mhall119> jussi: you underestimate his ability to multi-task and combine interests
<jussi> hahQ
<mhall119> now if you'll excuse me, I have to go back to writing my status report to the tune of a Slayer song
<mhall119> in chapter format
<jono> jcastro, going to be a few mins late
<jcastro> no worries, didn't even notice
 * jcastro scrambles 
<jcastro> jono: I'm going to start the hangout to test some stuff, just join me whenevs
<jono> jcastro,  did you send me an invite?
<jcastro> yep
<jono> jcastro, I dont see it
<jono> link?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b34baa77879140959be2a12662468cd0c18111b3?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<jcastro> oh I think I invited wrong Bacon
<jcastro> trying again
<greg-g> the WRONG BACON?!
<mhall119> jcastro must be hanging out with Kevin Bacon again
<snap-l> Apparently there's a Jono Bac-O-Bits out there.
<jono> going off IRC so I can focus on my email and get through it without being interrupted
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-03
<jono> cjohnston, where is the code that runs status.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> jono: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker I think
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> jono what he said
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<dpm> good morning all!
<jono> morning dpm!
<jono> about to head to bed
<jono> but if you could take a quick look at the accomplishments thread I mentioned, I would love your input
<jono> dpm, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Specs/WebEditor (at the bottom)
<jono> night all
<dpm> ok, talk to you tomorrow, good night jono!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> That Juju that you do (Part II: A magical balm to sooth your ills) -  http://blog.launchpad.net/general/that-juju-that-you-do-part-ii
<nigelb> jcastro: You know, Community Team should totally do an AMA :D
<nigelb> (I commented on that thread :)
<nigelb> )
<jcastro> nigelb: you can already AMA
<nigelb> jcastro: You know what I mean :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> jono: hey if community people want to start submitting blueprints that's ok right?
<jono> hey dholbach, jcastro
<jono> jcastro, not quite yet
<jono> I want to make a few final checks first
<jcastro> k
<jono> dpm, as for the accomplishments thread, I copied you into an email
<jono> did you not get it?
<jcastro> jono: are you sitting down?
<jcastro> jorge@lowgirl:~$ juju deploy mysql
<jcastro> 2012-04-03 09:32:01,156 INFO Searching for charm cs:oneiric/mysql in remote charm repository: https://store.juju.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> AWWW YEAH.
<mhall119> sweet!
<jcastro> then I get an error
<jcastro> but it's soooooo close.
<mhall119> sour
<jono> jcastro, woooo!
<jono> Duke Nukem Forever
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> hey come on, that's not fair
<jono> lol
<jcastro> it's not like it's other things that never get released
<jcastro> like Grumpy
<dholbach> Edgy was probably the closest we got to Grumpy :)
<jono> heh
<dholbach> unless you count the opinions of grumpy Ubuntu users ;-)
<mhall119> juju is going to run great on Gnu/hurd
<jono> mhall119, hey, that's not fair, we are not allowed to criticize things that came from RMS or his philosophy
 * jcastro dreams of Unity on OS/2
<mhall119> not even with sarcasm?
<jono> mhall119, lol
<dholbach> crack consumption within the community team is definitely on the rise
<cprofitt> I dunno... when I saw him pick at the skin on the bottom of his foot and eat it...
<mhall119> dholbach: that's gonna be one of my 12.10 goals
<cprofitt> well... I was troubled
<jono> cprofitt, yeah, we all were
<mhall119> wth
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<dholbach> how can I clear the screen in xchat-gnome?
<dholbach> make
<dholbach> it
<dholbach> go
<dholbach> away
<dholbach> !
<mhall119> cprofitt: I just ate, i think I'll skip the video
<cprofitt> I would recommend that mhall119
<czajkowski> ugh that is disgusting
<czajkowski> seen it before
<czajkowski> lets
<czajkowski> help
<czajkowski> clear
<czajkowski> the
<czajkowski> screen
<dpm> jono, re: the accomplishments thread, got it now. For some reason Thunderbird had marked it as read and I hadn't seen it. Will reply to it later on today
<jono> thanks dpm
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you want to send out the crew email?
<jcastro> sure
<cjohnston> I think the email I sent you contained all of the addresses
<jcastro> I'm doing openweek announcement right now
<jcastro> this will go right after
<cjohnston> sure thing
<jcastro> did darkwing volunteer to crew?
<jcastro> his email is missing
<cjohnston> he told me about it
<cjohnston> I guess he didn't click the box
<jcastro> ok but he volunteered right?
<jcastro> not voluntold Amber style? ;)
<cjohnston> He PMed me and volunteered
<jcastro> k
<cjohnston> im workin on his email
<jcastro> are you going to sub them to that mailing list we talked about?
<jcastro> I can get it from lp it's not a problem
<cjohnston> its not public in LP
<cjohnston> although I may be looking at the wrong ID
<cjohnston> jcastro: PMed it to you
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> chris/mhall
<jcastro> I think we need a UDS trello
<jcastro> for things like crew, etc.
<jcastro> thoughts?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> what I'd really like is something that easily resets every cycle so that we can just start over with the same thing and not have to recreate it.. with a timeline
<jcastro> yeah they don't have templates yet, but I just reuse the same thing over and over for the classroom one
<cjohnston> ok, cool
<cjohnston> I'm ok with that
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok I am working on the mail
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/Crew
<jcastro> want to do this wiki table?
<jcastro> <cjohnston> Of course, I'd love to, I know how much you hate wiki tables, you can count on me jorge.
<jcastro> man dude, you are so awesome
<cjohnston> cure
<cjohnston> cute
<cjohnston> jcastro: wiki is updated
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> mail is out sir
<mhall119> wow, that works?
<mhall119> when did I become old enough to be the father of an 8 year old? :(
 * mhall119 is an old, old man
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> mhall119: see, if you fix my breaks bug, I'll push it out
<cjohnston> see how that works
<mhall119> what does that have to do with my being old?
<cjohnston> < mhall119> wow, that works?
<mhall119> oh
<cjohnston> I could agree that you are old
<mhall119> <cjohnston> mhall119: don't worry about fixing the breaks stuff, I'll take care of all that
<mhall119> thanks dude
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> <mhall119> cjohnston: don't worry, I don't need my paycheck.. I'll give it to you. :-)
<cjohnston> That's awesome.. thanks man!
<cjohnston> it works both way mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: you're too late, the wife and kids already have claims to it all
<mhall119> 2/w santon
<mhall119> blah
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> mhall119: will there be cake today ?
<cjohnston> mhall119: you can fix the break bug anyway
<mhall119> czajkowski: that's the plan
<czajkowski> mhall119: give him a hug from me
<mhall119> czajkowski: will do
<cprofitt> mhall119: I see you have the sawm quandry I do... I am still bewlidered as to how I got to be the 'old guy' I see in the mirror.
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 team meeting time :-)
<dholbach> yeehaw
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  3 14:59:35 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> Welcome one and all to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> get your popcorn, grab a comfortable chair, and prepare for statustastic status updates
<jono> in a break from tradition I am going to go first
<jono> as mine is very short
 * mhall119 gets his coffee
 * jcastro 's is also short
<dholbach> where's this Piña Colada I ordered 10 minutes ago?
<jono> I was on vacation for two weeks in Italy and while I did check in and reply to email, I don't have a significant amount of status to report
<jono> I am primarily kicking off 12.10 planning
<jono> and catching up with email
<jono> alrighty, next up....
<jono> ...a man...
<jono> ...a legend...
<jono> ...a saddening taste in music...
<jono> ...dholbach!
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> Mandatory sound track of this update (and a good chance for Jono to practise his French for future speaking engagements): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaAHMztNVE#!
<jono> :-)
<jono> LOL
<dholbach> ☺ Dev initiatives: Organised User Testing for the Ubuntu Development process. Discussed it with various people. Put a team together (huats, andrewsb and bregma) and announced it. Up until not too much feedback - relaunch during 12.10.
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Advisory Team: added more information to d-a-t overview pages (number of uploads, time of involvement). Team discussions and planning about refining our process. Added a list of 'Experienced contributors' to our Trello to make our process a bit more fine-grained. Triaged dozens of great people into all kinds of lists. Added new contributors to the list. Improved team lists to make good new contributors easier to spot. Starte
<dholbach> d putting together a report with the feedback of new
<dholbach> contributors - this will be food for thought before UDS.
<dholbach> (oops - too much d-a-t activity it seems :))
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev News: Got out another two updates. Discussed some future plans.
<dholbach>  ☺ Sponsoring: set up 1glance-sponsoring page, blogged to get more eyes on the sponsoring queue again. Massaged Alexander Fougner's HTML fixes into the 1glance-sponsoring page - now it looks pretty. Did a patch pilot shift. Planned next four weeks of patch piloting. Mailed Canonical engineering managers about missed pilot shifts.
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Docs: merged a number of fixes, continued discussion about i18n, contributed a small fix for it - uploaded, now we have translatable docs, backported some stuff, so we can build packaging docs as well for older versions of Ubuntu. Set up a Trello to help with moving old wiki docs to the new packaging guide.
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Infrastructure: fixed a critical bug in Harvest, got a new release out. Phew!
<dholbach>  ☺ CC: Review of new Teams wiki page, discussions about CoC 2.0. Need to prod everyone again to get the discussion going again.
<dholbach>  ☺ Misc: helped the ISD team with OpenERP packaging questions. Helped Kate put together a list of contributors to this release. Various UDS Sponsoring bits. Upgraded test machine to 12.04 - went smoothly. Helped debug a compiz/unity problem. Helped balloons with packaging of checkbox-app-testing-qt. Filled out performance reviews.
<dholbach>  ☺ 12.10 preparation: Confirmed UDS travel plans - did ESTA dance. Started putting together 12.10 objectives.
<dholbach> Done.
<dholbach> Hello... *tap tap tap* ... is this thing on?
<mhall119> dholbach: translatable dev docs?
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> next up...
<dholbach> mhall119, yes - sphinx recently got i18n support - it took a bit for us to integrate it, but http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ (and the other formats) now translatable
<dholbach> ...are...
<jono> ...the indescribable man described as jcastro...
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> hey everyone
<jcastro> short status this week
<jcastro> as I was at a conference all last week
<jcastro> - At POSSCON with marcoceppi, hosted by jbicha, did a juju talk and a charm school, it was pretty fun. Felt like ~600ish people attended the show.
<jcastro> ## Juju
<jcastro> - Charm Contest closed, processing applicants, we'll hopefully get through them all this week and in the store. We ended up with about ~15 entries.
<jcastro> - Charm Store is online, juju no longer difficult to use. Blogging about this today.
<jcastro> ^^ this last one is huge
<jcastro> but you'll see in the blog post. :)
<jcastro> ## Other stuff
<jcastro> - UDS Crew stuff is out.
<jcastro> - OpenWeek Planning begins, waiting on Mark's schedule, then I can announce.
<jcastro> - Here's what I am working on, if it's not on this list and it should be ping me: http://strapello.com/user/jorgecastro
<jcastro> and that's it, the TLDR is "get the charm store submission queue to zero, go go go."
<jcastro> questions?
<mhall119> tell us about the wordpress-omg charm
<jcastro> it's still OMG specific
<jcastro> after we get the contest out of the way
<jcastro> we will backport those features to the generic "wordpress" charm.
<jcastro> but we've already learned stuff, brandon has a similar "drupal" supercharged one already in the review queue
<mhall119> what's been joey's reponse to using it?
<jcastro> right now reviewers are getting the contest ones finished up and into the store though
<jcastro> it's working pretty great, there was one bug yesterday when the instance ran out of disk
<jcastro> because the charm was saving nginx cache to the local disk instead of EBS
<mhall119> out of disk?
<jcastro> fixed in the charm though
<mhall119> oh
<jcastro> yeah, instances only come with X amount of space
<jcastro> when you put the cache on EBS it just grows according to what you pay
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> that's a lotta caching though
<jcastro> other than that, we're redeploying OMG to smalls on his account today, then just waiting for DNS
<mhall119> it's going to be interesting to see how it copes with the release announcement
<jcastro> but yeah, we likely need to set a limit for cache
<jcastro> it should be fine
<jono> cool
<jcastro> it's not even breaking a sweat right now, with 2 more instances it should be quick
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> alrighty, next up...
<jono> ...respect him, and you could be like him...dpm!
<dpm> lol
<dpm> ok, here we go, I've got no specific dates on the notes, so some of this stuff might be from a couple of weeks ago, where we didn't hold the meeting
<dpm> Translations
<dpm> * Created a thank you page with a list of 12.04 translation contributors on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/translator-credits.html
<dpm> * Filed a bunch of i18n bugs, commented on many others, especially user interface exceptions
<dpm> * Chaired translations meeting, started more dynamically adding actions to a board (see next point)
<dpm> Started using a Trello board, it's working great for the translations team - https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<dpm> * Helped coordinating (read had extensive discussions) the Simplified Chinese desktop translation project with the Chinese community and the PES team at Canonical
<dpm> * The latter also meant coordinating with the docs team and release team to extend the string freeze deadline for ubuntu-docs (which are also covered by this project)
<dpm> * Spent some 20% time setting up a server with localized documentation , updated daily with LP translations to help translators: http://91.189.93.101 (Canonistack seems to be down again)
<dpm> "localized documentation" means translations for the ubuntu-docs package
<dpm>  
<dpm> App Development
<dpm> * Worked with mhall119 to finish and publish the Unity app developer documentation on d.u.c. Had some more follow-up calls about Unity docs
<dpm> * Posted top 10 apps March blog post
<dpm> * Started working on UADW organization, but I'm quite a bit behind :/
<dpm> * Call with dpitkin and zoopster to discuss the featured Software Centre apps for next month
<dpm> * Started reviewing davidcalle's tutorial on creating a Unity Lens (haven't finished yet)
<dpm>  
<dpm> Administrivia
<dpm> * Finished UDS booking
<dpm> * Finished perf review
<dpm> And that was me
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> any questions?
<mhall119> dpm: I've reviewd david's tutorial and made a couple edits, otherwise it's got a +1 from me
<dpm> cool, in that case we can probably publish it already
<jono> cool
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...he beckons the angels to serve his QA...
<dholbach> dpm, let's chat about UADW later on a bit
<jono> ...respect him...
<jono> ...be him...
<jono> ...want to be him...
<jono> ...for he is...
<jono> ...balloons!
<dpm> (ok, thanks dholbach)
<balloons> pop?
<jono> lol
<balloons> ok..
<balloons> Discussed Release QA Proposal with qa community, going to finalize and start on action plans
<balloons> Worked on checkbox migration to qt for Beta2 Manual App Testing
<balloons> got help from some folks on this.. thank you dholbach, kaldor, roadmr.. others I'm forgetting.. ohh roginac :)
<balloons> It's been a somewhat bumpy ride migrating to qt, so let me know if anyone is having trouble running the tests
<balloons> I'll be updating the ppa as time goes on this week
<balloons> at some point, we'll close the window before rc
<balloons> as a qa community, we helped the installer team with the Ubiquity installer sprint
<balloons> check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint -- 28 bugs closed
<balloons> We also did beta2 iso testing -- thanks to all the testers!
<balloons> 66 testers and 850ish test runs! very nice coverage
<balloons> discussed with the qa team what qa needs are needed for the new ubuntu glasses -- I'm still waiting for mine from fedex
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> balloons: they'll blow your mind
<balloons> :-)
<jono> lol
<mhall119> literally, that's a powerful battery
<jono> anything else balloons?
<jcastro> I want the battery on the left.
<mhall119> jcastro: never!
<dholbach> balloons, do you still have any issues with the packaging and package build?
<balloons> Finally, worked with the u+1 team leads to discuss future plans and how they fit into the community; discussed the idea of having test days, recaps on how the testing has gone this cycle
<balloons> I will hopefully be posting a summary of my thoughts on the cycle and the future for 12.10 before UDS :-)
<balloons> ..
<balloons> dholbach, umm.. I actually made a new issue yes
<dholbach> ok, I'll have a look in a bit
<balloons> lol.. I had solved everything, but I did break something last night
<balloons> k
<balloons> let me push the latest
<balloons> that's it from me
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> ...finally...
<mhall119> Ubuntu Glasses was a pretty cool 4/1 joke
<jono> ...no application is safe from his quicklists...
<jono> ...you don't know it yet, but he is getting you involved in Unity....mhall119!
 * mhall119 wonders if jono pre-writes these intros, or if he just wings it
 * jono wings it
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> * Booked travel for UDS-Q
<mhall119> * Uploaded coding style guide for unity to unity.ubuntu.com
<mhall119>  ** Needs better XSLT output to match the site
<mhall119> right now it's just a WP upload, I'd like to get it better itegrated with the rest of the dics
<mhall119> * Upload fixes to Singlet and quickly-unity-lens-template
<mhall119> the last of the build/install/uninstall commands were removed from Singlet, they're all in the quickly template now
<mhall119> making Singlet strictly a run-time library
<mhall119> * ARB has been working on new music scopes for Oneiric
<mhall119> there were some issue with getting one of them running,  but I think 2 or 3 were approved, all from Mark Tully
<mhall119> * ARB has begun accepting submissions (for lenses/scopes anyway)  for Precise
<mhall119> Oneric lenses and scopes will be updated by the ARB, mark and david will both start submitting their Precise-only lenses/scopes to the ARB
<mhall119> I will also be making the necessary fixes to the dictionary and community lenses for Precise inclusion
<mhall119> * Finally figured out my cloud instance problems, sadly there is no cure
<mhall119> will be re-deploying a SUMO test instance on Amazon's cloud this week
<mhall119> * Blogged about getting SVG icons for improved application integration
<mhall119> not nearly as much of a response to the call for graphics as I got for Quicklists and Keywords
<mhall119> I think we need to discuss what we can do to foster the artists in the community
<mhall119> perhaps at UDS
<mhall119> * Helped cjohnston and m_3 work on the Summit juju charm
<mhall119> some other big improvements are comming to summit.u.c for UDS-Q, thanks to the persistance of cjohnston
<mhall119> * Developed script to extract contributor metrics from unity bzr branches
<mhall119> results can be seen at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/#commit_stats
<mhall119> * Refactored unity-stats code to be more easily re-used by other projects
<mhall119> * Started experimenting with django-based metrics gathering
<mhall119>  ** Ported 3 graphs from unity-stats for testing
<mhall119> * Updated screenshots on unity.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> they were from 11.04
<mhall119> * Published new Unity app developer docs with dpm
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> * Reviewed Unity Lens with Singlet+Quickly tutorial by davidcalle
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> * Help sort out new docs freeze schedule
<mhall119> * Hello Unity!
<mhall119>  ** Developed showcase application for Unity integration
<mhall119>  ** Blogged and screencasted
<mhall119>  ** Tested effectiveness of developer.u.c docs, identified areas for improvement
<mhall119>  ** Packaging has begun, planning to submit to ARB for 12.04
<mhall119> * Work on lots of new Unity development docs
<mhall119>  ** Design pages done
<mhall119>  ** Development pages mostly done
<mhall119>  ** Started rounding up docs for testing and translations
<mhall119> * Updated beta2 release notes with links
 * mhall119 is done
<dholbach> mhall119, does "Singlet strictly a run-time library" mean that code changes in your singlet project automatically reflect in the UI?
<mhall119> dholbach: I meant that it's not used to bootstrap new lens projects, it uses quickly for that now
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: so it's only used to run lenses
<dholbach> ok great - I might have more questions about that tomorrow :)
<mhall119> but yet, improvements to Singlet will be reflected in any Singlet lens or scope on update
<mhall119> s/yet/yes/
<jono> alrighty
<dholbach> cool
<jono> let's wrap it
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  3 15:46:22 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-03-14.59.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-03-14.59.html
<dholbach> balloons, is r1357 the latest?
<mhall119> thanks and welcome back jono
<jono> thanks mhall119 :-)
<jono> dpm, want to go now so you can finish earlier?
<dholbach> dpm, we can still talk about UADW tomorrow
<balloons> dholbach,
<dpm> jono, sounds goot
<dpm> dholbach, cool, let's do that
<jono> dpm, inv sent
<dholbach> balloons?
<thelinuxer> hi, I made a request on rt.ubuntu.com https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=19486 for 13 days now
<balloons> dholbach,
<thelinuxer> the only change made to it was changing the status from "new" to "open"
<balloons> dholbach, lol.. sorry sorry
<balloons> dholbach, 1358 is the one you want.. I added a .install file..
<balloons> the .desktop file doesn't get installed in the 1357 package.. 1358 was my attempt to fix it
<thelinuxer> czajkowski: Can you help me with this ^ ?
<balloons> in addition, 1357 runs the local checkbox-qt installation.. 1358 should install and run it's own checkbox-qt install
<czajkowski> thelinuxer: usually 2-3 weeks wait tbh
<czajkowski> thelinuxer: you can ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<thelinuxer> czajkowski: ok, thanks
<dholbach> balloons, what do you mean by "run it's own checkbox-qa install"?
<balloons> dholbach, I mean.. the 11357 package doesn't run the code found in the qt folder after it's installed
<balloons> this is because the app is not being pacakaged completely it appears? Instead, it calls a generic checkbox-qt with the wrapper
<dholbach> balloons, it might make sense to   dpkg -c <....deb>   to check the contents and see what's missing
<balloons> dholbach, btw.. I have a qa community member who found your open week wiki page and wants to do something
<dholbach> balloons, which page is that? what was it about?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<dholbach> you mean, somebody who wants to contribute a session to the next event?
<dholbach> balloons, do the icons actually get installed somewhere? checkbox_build_icons() seems to never get called in setup.py for instance
<balloons> umm.. that's a good question
<balloons> I think I may have gutted the icons
<balloons> they should be installed.. I depend on them for checkbox
<balloons> and use the same one
<balloons> but the .desktop file isn't being copied to /usr/share/applications
<balloons> it's not being packaged at all
<balloons> i could ship my own icon and build it..
<balloons> I was thinking of changing it to be more standalone
<dholbach> I'd add all that stuff to setup.py
<dholbach> add it all to data_files
<dholbach> so you don't need to add another file to install files somewhere and let it all be handled by distutils
<balloons> ok.. I'll look at the diff when you push and trust it makes sense what your doing
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> I can have a very quick look at it, because I was just called to meet for dinner with my cousin and sister
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> well yes.. don't ruin dinner!
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing-qt-fix/ - the icons should now get installed
<dholbach> balloons, you might have to talk to the folks in #ubuntu-translators (I think it's called) to find out why the .desktop.in file does not get turned into a .desktop file
<dholbach> I'm sorry, but I don't know how to do that :)
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> I see
<balloons> the more the merrier.. I'll hopefully get to learn some more
<dholbach> alright, got to run - send me an email if there's anything else you need
<balloons> dholbach, thanks.. your diff makes sense
<dholbach> de nada
<dholbach> bye :)
<dpm> ok, I need to run now. See you all tomorrow!
<jono> balloons, can we have a quick G+?
<balloons> yeppers
<jono> balloons, will send an invite in a few mins
<jono> balloons, inv sent
<balloons> not seeing it ;-(
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/04aa71bbea993655f056bd34d64ebf799b23c14c?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<jussi> jono: do the minutes from the team metting before get sent to some ML?
<jussi> anyone else can feel free to answer that also
<jussi> mhall119: you know, we need to figure out how to make skype greyscale - it looks silly as the only coloured tray icon here.
<balloons> jussi, not to my knowledge but you can see the log
<jussi> balloons: perhaps you want to considr doing that - all the other teams seem to do it (ie. I just got one from the kernel team, which prompted me to ask)
<jussi> IM pretty sure release team does also
<jono> jussi, I blog them
<balloons> jussi, i know something happens with them, but I'm not remembering off the top of my head.. I'll let another member weigh in and correct my fallacies :-)
<jussi> jono: ahh, ok. hadnt seen them to be honest, but :)
<jono> jussi, I haven't blogged most of them, but I am starting to
<jussi> jono: ahh yeah. kernel team does similar - http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam/2012/04/03/kernel-team-meeting-minutes-april-03-2012/
<jussi> (they have a real nice script, I must say
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: or mhall119 you are geany ninjas right?
<jcastro> I want to know how to open a file from their terminal thing right in geany
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> like say I am in there browsing around
<jono> jcastro, do what?
<jcastro> and I find a file
<jcastro> in the built in terminal they have
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't use their terminal thingy
<jono> right
<jcastro> I want to open it in geany directly
<jono> you want to load it into Geany from the terminal?
<jono> just File -> Open
<jcastro> without having to file->open and renavigate to the directory
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> I was hoping for something more magical
<jono> why?
<jono> why not just use File -> Open?
<cjohnston> heh
<jcastro> Well, if I am/in/a/really/deep/file/structure it takes forever to get back in there
<cjohnston> jcastro: just: geany <file>
<cjohnston> i just tried it and it worked
<jcastro> YES!
<jcastro> that's it!
<jcastro> cjohnston: LEGEND.
<cjohnston> I didn't know that there was a terminal... so now you just saved me tons of window switching time!
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I do "slop" work in the terminal
<jcastro> and then just edit in the top
<jcastro> it's a brilliant feature
<cjohnston> jcastro: see if this works... bzr branch lp:summit
<jcastro> Branched 334 revisions.
<cjohnston> good.. now find a bug, fix, commit, push
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jo-erlend> hey. I'm going to hold a presentation about 12.04LTS next week. I'd like to get some nice looking templates for LibreOffice Impress. Any good links? :)
<greg-g> jo-erlend: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/529
<greg-g> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/presentation
<jo-erlend> ah! Thanks. I'm ashamed to admit, I had forgotten all about that site.
<JanC> jo-erlend: if you want to impress people, you might prefer to use something like sozi to make your presentation  ☺
<jo-erlend> Samordnet Opplegg for Stedfestet Informasjon (SOSI) is a Norwegian data format for the exchange of digital map data. :)
<jo-erlend> sozi was something else I see. :)
<JanC> http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/en:welcome
<JanC> jo-erlend: somebody from ubuntu-be made this with sozi for the 11.10 release: http://techprojectmasters.com/EPFSUG/unity.svg (this was presented at a meeting of the EU parliament free software user group)
<JanC> and I think sozi gained new features since then
<jo-erlend> that is nice stuff indeed. The only question is whether I can teach myself this stuff quickly enough to make a good presentation in less than a week. :)
<marcoceppi> jo-erlend: There's also things like impress.js and deck.js if you're more of an HTML/CSS person
<jcastro> I <3 deck.js
<cjohnston> jcastro: ty for the terminal pointer.. im loving it!
<jcastro> I know right
<technoviking> afternoon all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha technoviking
<bodhi_zazen> o/
<JanC> jo-erlend: I think Wouter made that presentation in less than a week, including learning how to use sozi  ;)
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/rruma/why_the_juju_charm_store_will_change_the_way_you/
<jcastro> upvotes please
<czajkowski> jcastro: read the blogs on lp re juju?
<jcastro> yup
<czajkowski> part 2 came out today.
<jcastro> upvotes here greatly appreciated: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3795109
<jcastro> bkerensa: SCORE.
<jcastro> it's showing up on the HN frontpage for me
<greg-g> great, now you're going to get a bunch of brogrammers :/
<jcastro> "why didn't you do it this way!"
<jcastro> "Pfft, rails, node is where it's at."
<jcastro> "Hey do these skinny jeans make me look fat?"
<marcoceppi> "It's all about retro, all my deployments are done with fortran scripts"
<greg-g> I was thinking more of the Klout kind of brogrammers, not just your typical startup hipster in SF working at Four Barrel Coffee
<jcastro> marcoceppi: as much fun as I make of these kind of people
<jcastro> You should see my new glasses
<jcastro> I fear I look like a ruby kid
<greg-g> jcastro: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/cRUAVcpz68r
<jcastro> take that hipsters!
<greg-g> jcastro: nah, you're still ok, not enough of a frame
<jcastro> they had all these hipster glasses
<jcastro> you know the ones
<greg-g> of course they did
<jcastro> and we were at the store
<greg-g> they sell, because hipsters spend money
<jcastro> and the girl was like "oh try these!"
<jcastro> and I was like "no, too valley douchebag."
<jcastro> and she was like, gasp.
<greg-g> nice
<jcastro> and then jill was like "I am sorry, my husband works from home and has no filter."
<greg-g> jill++
<jcastro> my comments on the women's sunglasses are pretty much unrepeatable
<jcastro> you know those huge bug eye sunglasses that are popular
<greg-g> a friend in library school used to have a great name for those (I think they're the same ones you're referring to). She called them: b!tch goggles
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-04
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Dear god man!
<jono> wow, today was a record
<jono> I just realized I have been working non-stop for 16 hours
<jono> I started at 6am today
<jono> been a heck of a fun day too :-)
<jono> and with that, shower
<jono> back soon
<nigelb> jono: One of days huh? :)
<jono> nigelb, :-)
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jussi, popey: happy birthday! :)
<bkerensa> jussi, popey: happy birthday!!
<czajkowski> morning
<jalcine> Happy birthday jussi and popey :D
<nigelb> bkerensa: Isn't it your birthday as well?
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/checkbox/checkbox-app-testing-qt-fix/+merge/100746
<dholbach> nigelb, it was some days ago
<nigelb> dholbach: Ah. I should login to FB more often.
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: also, lol. I saw the crack on community team comment much much later :P
<nigelb> Hilarious
<dholbach> nigelb, eh? which one was that?
<nigelb> dholbach: this one http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/03/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t13:37
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> james_w, who do you think could MC if we were to play at UDS again? :)
<jussi> dholbach: bkerensa: thanks!
<nigelb> jussi: Birthday boy!
<nigelb> Happy Birthday
<jussi> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> popey is busy thrashing Microsoft :P
<jussi> bah, how do I turn off the password request everytime unity turns off my screen. annoying!
<jussi> nigelb: ooh, thats new
<nigelb> jussi: zomg. You're using Unity?
<jussi> nigelb: testing...
<dholbach> mhall119, is the quickly template / singlet stuff in precise the latest and greatest?
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm having some problems install / uninstalling
<dholbach> especially when your project name contains '-' it seems to get a bit confused
<sagaci> jussi, turn off screen lock
<jussi> sagaci: how? :)
<sagaci> power cog > system settings >  brightness and lock > untick "require my password..."
<nigelb> I usually like that feature.
<sagaci> I turn off all suspend/hibernate and lock features
<popey> happy birthday jussi :D
<popey> clearly the best day of the year for birthdays
<dholbach> dpm, was there a singlet article in progress somewhere? :)
<sagaci> much prefer system settings, rather than separated options in System > Preferences/Administration
<dholbach> mhall119, did you mean to get singlet 0.2.2 into precise? lp:~mhall119/singlet/precise-package looks like it -let me know if you want it sponsored
<dpm> dholbach, there's a lens tutorial draft in d.u.c. It uses the quickly lens template package, which I think it's based on singlet
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> ok, let me go check it out
<dholbach> I'm clearly doing something wrong :-P
<nigelb> popey: I think you're biased about the best day for birthday thing :P
<nigelb> also.
<nigelb> Happy birthday popey!
<nothingspecial> right, I think I'm back for good and angies gone :D
<dpm> ok, leaving early to start Easter Holidays, see you all on Tuesday!
<dholbach> Radium, Sulfur: got any other elements lined up? :-)
<sagaci> haha
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> dholbach: yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-singlet/+bug/955317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955317 in unity-singlet "Update unity-singlet to version 0.2.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> dholbach: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly-lens-templates/+bug/955330 for the quickly lens template
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955330 in quickly-lens-templates "Update quickly-unity-lens-template to version 0.0.3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> you should have subscribed ubuntu-sponsors
<dholbach> let me take a look at it now
<mhall119> ubuntu-sponsors?  The FFe instructions just said to subscribe ubuntu-release
<dholbach> ah yes, that's just for the freeze exception
<dholbach> in any case I'll take care of it now
<dholbach> mhall119, for singlet are you OK with me applying this diff? http://paste.ubuntu.com/914448/
<dholbach> it would automatically close the bug on upload, also would -0ubuntu1 be the correct versioning for a release which has never been in Debian yet
<dholbach> also debian-policy is up to 3.9.3
<dholbach> (these are all minor points)
<dholbach> mhall119, is lp:~mhall119/unity-quickly-templates/precise-package up to date?
<mhall119> dholbach: it is now
<mhall119> dholbach: that diff looks fine
<dholbach> ok, I'l apply something similar for the templates
<dholbach> do a test build
<dholbach> and then use those 2 packages after a dog walk :)
<mhall119> cool, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> de nada
<dholbach> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/914458/ would be the other diff - in case you want to apply in your branch
<dholbach> mhall119, uploaded
<mhall119> dholbach: applied those patches to the source tree
<dholbach> cool
<jussi> Happy Birthday popey!
<mhall119> it's popey's birthday?
<mhall119> happy birthday popey!
<jussi> popey: yes, it is the best day for a birthday
<mhall119> dang, it's jussi's birthday too, and I missed bkerensa's birtday yesterday
<mhall119> happy birthday jussi, happy birthday bkerensa
 * mhall119 blames lack of Facebook
<nigelb> jcastro: After seeing juju in action -- pretty cool stuff!
<jussi> mhall119: thanks :)
<daker> hey jcastro bug 973037
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973037 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "AMI locator "name" field should use version numbers rather than codenames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973037
<jcastro> daker, it's a good idea, we shouldn't even use the animal name IMO
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have a bit of time to talk me through lenses stuff? :)
<mhall119> dholbach: give me 10 minutes?
<dholbach> sure
 * dholbach puts on the hold music
<jcastro> heya balloons!!
<balloons> heya :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, I think I figured it out
<jcastro> balloons, ok so for maas
 * balloons doesn't know est from edt from utc
<jcastro> balloons, do you have a URL for the stuff they want people banging on?
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll play around some more and maybe have you have a look when I'm done to say which starts are done in a stupid way :)
<dholbach> balloons, some my merge proposal?
<balloons> Daniel, yes I did thank you
<dholbach> cool - let me know if that works for you or if some parts are confusing or unclear :)
<balloons> jcastro, umm.. yes.. the "stuff" is in checkbox
<balloons> but there's also a page
<balloons> let me dig it out
<jcastro> <3
<dholbach> I can't believe it, I wrote a lens! (I think I just had to restart unity 500 times)
<dholbach> but let me put some more work into it, before I show it :)
<balloons> jcastro, hmm.. well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/docs/juju-quick-start.rst http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/HACKING.txt
<balloons> better ask Diogo if there was another link I'm not remembering
<mhall119> dholbach: ready
<mhall119> dholbach: um, why did you have to restart Unity so much?
<dholbach> mhall119, don't I have to       sudo quickly install; quickly run         every time I want to test it?
 * dholbach prepares to change workflow
<mhall119> dholbach: no, quickly install is only needed the first time (or if you add/remove categories to your lens)
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> that's good to know
<mhall119> if you're just working on your search method, just "quickly run" is enough
 * mhall119 apologizes to dholbach's graphics card for all the unity restarts
<dholbach> perfect :)
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<jono> balloons, can you update the weekly testing doc as soon as possible
<jono> respond to the comments in there
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro all set for the call?
 * balloons didn't see any new comments
<jcastro> nod
<dholbach> yep
<jono> balloons, I added a bunch last night and this morning
<balloons> ohh.. lookey there.. wonder why I didn't get the mail
<balloons> responding now :-)
<mhall119> jono: ready
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<jcastro> balloons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MAAS
<jcastro> I've started
<nigelb> MAAS sounds great.
<balloons> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok
 * jcastro deletes
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> it's sort of different on the layout
<balloons> click a link, and the page continues
<jcastro> works for me
<jcastro> ok so we're missing the "How to test" parts right?
<czajkowski> jcastro: might be worth asking mrvell or the other folks on lp if that documetaion is being done atm or waiting on stuff
<jcastro> on it
<balloons> jcastro, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<jcastro> balloons: ok and MAAS test cases are in there right?
<jcastro> and they do need the PPA for that?
<balloons> yes they are in there
<balloons> under MAAS
<balloons> and some juju
<balloons> under juju
<balloons> ohh and there's some for maas installation
<jcastro> ok so where in the process does the user do these tests
<jcastro> is it like "read these docs, install, configure, then run the tests" or is it "do this one part, test. Do the next part, test."
<balloons> so there labled as such 'Juju tests', 'MAAS server tests', 'MAAS installation tests'
<balloons> right so.. we need to have a sane workflow
<balloons> so.. read the docs..
<balloons> install the ppa
<balloons> run the MAAS installation tests, MAAS server tests, juju tests
<balloons> i mean.. I guess overview of what maas is
<balloons> then how to install
<balloons> and how to run
<balloons> and while your installing, I guess you follow along with the tests to test the different installs
<jcastro> k, I'm on #ubuntu-server asking
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'll see you tomorrow
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day :)
<balloons> dholbach . . .
<daker> using 11.04 with unity-2D is a real pain
<balloons> jcastro, are you ok with changing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS to have a list of the links.. I feel like a summary page if you will is missing
<balloons> I guess i'm just crazy
<jcastro> balloons: mrevell told me the wiki page is what they are pointing people to, so I guess we can ignore the generated docs for now
<jcastro> balloons: I think what we should do is add a summary thing up top
<balloons> Diogo said it was ok to point to the docs
<jcastro> yeah but the problem is we can't fix the docs
<balloons> maybe we can create your community page and point it to that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS page
<jcastro> like, I fixed 2 things on there
<balloons> and include the docs as reference
<balloons> and your blog writeup
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> and mention the checkbox tests there also
<jcastro> yeah, so I was thinking a header for the MAAS section
<jcastro> and then have a section for the tests
<jcastro> (I updated my blog to point to the wiki pages FYI)
<balloons> k
<pleia2> ooh, I can talk about MaaS now
<balloons> I saw you on hackernews last night btw
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> I was tempted to mod you down, but...
<balloons> lololololol
<jcastro> balloons: give me 2 minutes and I'll show you what I mean
<balloons> I'll let you have at it
<balloons> just let me know if and where you need me to add content
<jcastro> ok refresh
<jcastro> I made a MAASHeader page
<jcastro> and then stole the header from the main page
<jcastro> we just need to customize MAASHeader to point to all the crap we need
<jcastro> so like, create a "Testing MAAS" one
<jcastro> and then just create a page for it
<jcastro> with instructions
<balloons> yep, makes sense
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/Testing
<jcastro> there you go dude
<jcastro> balloons: ok so just step by step it on that page
<balloons> jcastro, lol.. I didn't realize you were a coolcat and owned your name: http://www.jorgecastro.org/
<snap-l> That's probably the most organization jcastro has. ;)
<snap-l> (the .org)
<balloons> jcastro, ok, I'll fill that page in
<balloons> jcastro, I like the header.. just what i was thining
<balloons> snap-l, ohh, snap!
<daker> nigelb, http://pastebin.com/VYKCYYty
<daker> opps :/
<jcastro> balloons: ok so I am confused
<balloons> ok, shoot
<jcastro> "At the moment, the checkbox tests are only available via checkbox-qt, and not via checkbox-cli. This means you can't run them from the command line for now"
<jcastro> so you run that on your desktop and point to the server or what?
<balloons> I wrote everything quickly.. so :-)
<jcastro> don't tell me the MAAS server needs to be running X
<balloons> lol.. no it doesn't
<balloons> but ideally you would run the tests on the maas server via checkbox-cli I'd guess
<balloons> I think checkbox-cli might still use the gtk test format
<balloons> I'm not sure
<balloons> at any rate.. yea.. you need to run the tests on a desktop with x and qt
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I will try it
<balloons> which I suppose is ok.. seeing as you would likely be ssh'd in
<jcastro> nod
<balloons> and it's probably easier that way
<balloons> read the test, do it on the server
<balloons> reporting would be a pain on the server without the browser also
<balloons> try putting an edit on what i said to say that better
<balloons> or just don't even mention it
<balloons> and say run the tests on your desktop, execute on the server
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> speaking of pv
<jcastro> it needs an optional libunity thing
<jcastro> so that any sysadmin can pipe to pv and have their script progress on the unity launcher
<jcastro> you know that would rock.
<MrChrisDruif> Sir jono; How is that achievement thingy getting along? Latest I've seen about it that you had about 2 juju achievements (was on youtube)
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm still not sold on making a CLI app display progress in the Launcher
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: check his blog
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; I don't do that very often (I don't have it bookmarked ;-) )
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: http://www.jonobacon.org/blog/
<mhall119> he had an update on accomplishments just today
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, perfect timing then ^_^
<jcastro> balloons: is the PPA built?
<jcastro> I think I am going to put the PPA instructions on the MAAS page itself
<jcastro> and then screenie some MAAS-specific stuff
<balloons> yes ppa is built deployed.. I installed it and ran it to triple check
<balloons> sure.. not a problem
<balloons> let me know if you need anything
<jcastro> jono: ok this is about ready, did you want to blog Nick's stuff or you want me to do it?
<jcastro> for the MAAS testing?
<jono> jcastro, go ahead
<jcastro> balloons: hah suckfest, I have to uncheck all these tests if I only care about servers
<jcastro> no big deal though
<balloons> rightclick
<balloons> deselect all
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> ok I will put that in the instructions
<balloons> it also prompts about ubuntu friendly
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> I fixed all that, but I'm failing to package properly or checkbox hates me, etc
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> whatever it is.. it's like that for now
<balloons> it's running checkbox-qt from the archie
<balloons> and not my modded version
<balloons> but it's not a huge deal.. my mods are pretty minor
<jcastro> what's moin for images again?
<balloons> attachment
<balloons> you can just look at my page
<balloons> edit it
<balloons> and copy the syntax
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/Testing
<jcastro> yeah baby, how's that?
<jcastro> ah dude
<jcastro> the instructions in checkbox point to the lp docs, not the wiki docs
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; {{ }} ?
<jcastro> got it, ta
<balloons> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yeah, writing my blog
<balloons> jcastro, yea.. page looks a bit nicer
<balloons> thanks
<balloons> ohh you mean.. the checkbox tests point to lpo
<balloons> yea.. gotcha
<jcastro> yeah we want to point to the wiki pages
<jcastro> since we're updating those already
<jcastro> balloons: blogging!
 * balloons checks jorgecastro.org
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/04/kicking-the-tires-on-maas/
<balloons> awesome
<jbicha> jcastro: saw your post just in time to undo my Gmail send
<jcastro> jbicha: about?
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/rtkp3/got_some_spare_servers_laying_around_help_us_test/
<jcastro> can I get some upboats folks?
<jbicha> I was emailing Jim, a local self-employed sysadmin who really loved your juju talk last week at POSSCON
<jcastro> he sent me this awesome email, but I haven't had time to respond
<jbicha> had to add one more link to the email
<jbicha> I saw him again today, he's just really disappointed that more people didn't attend the workshop
<jbicha> maybe part of that is that juju is so new people don't know what it is
<jcastro> it's ok, it's hard to explain to people
<jcastro> it's just a grindstone of having to keep explaining it over and over, at some point people will get it
<jbicha> and I didn't know what devops meant until last week
<balloons> jcastro, jbicha you see they are hungry for the community team ama
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I knew this would happen
<jcastro> jono:
<jcastro> "When I first heard the term "Metal as a Service", I admit that I immediately envisioned Ubuntu's Jono Bacon distributing heavy metal free software songs. MaaS is, in fact, a new server orchestration solution cooked up by Canonical."
<balloons> ^^
<jbicha> wow, I can get Jono in my Ubuntu?!
<jbicha> sudo apt-get install jono
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwypN3YI4m0
<jbicha> E: Unable to locate package jono
<jcastro> W: Package jono is of low quality
<popey> jcastro: i had the same thought
<popey> nearly tweeted it earlier in fact
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-05
<jono> mhall119, around?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> haha, very funny: http://pic.nym.se/nRen.gif
<nigelb> dholbach: I was /just/ laughing about that :)
<dholbach> lol, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3TAOYXT840
<nigelb> hahaha
<ejat> :)
<sagaci> :D
<jcastro> dholbach: don't flame me but
<jcastro> I got a bunch of deadmau5
<dholbach> which track do you like best?
<jcastro> choose your weapon I think
<jcastro> they all still kind of sound the same to me as I've only listened to each track once.
<jcastro> but I should  get better at it soon
<jcastro> oh sorry got the title wronfg
<jcastro> "Raise your weapon"
<jcastro> it's weird, he has vocals on some tracks
<dholbach> bah, it's blocked in Germany - hang on
<jcastro> "Some chords" is good too
<dholbach> and you like the dubstep-y parts towards the end of the track too? :)
<jcastro> my friend told me next I would like skillrex or whoever
<jcastro> I am scared.
<dholbach> skrillex
<dholbach> this is one of my favourite dubstep mixes - maybe you like it: http://www.mixcloud.com/dlex/its-dubstep-who-cares/
<jcastro> hah, this is an hour long!
<jcastro> dholbach: do you have a ton of this stuff?
<jcastro> we should listen to this at the sprint
<dholbach> it's a mix tape :)
<dholbach> yes, there's a few mixes I can dig out for you
<jcastro> no I mean the style of music
<dholbach> ah yes, usually you can go through the tracklist of mixes quite well :)
<jcastro> it's good like, working music, just leave it on and go
<dholbach> or be in a club immediately in front of the speakers
<jcastro> "The term brostep has been used by some as a pejorative descriptor for a style of popular Americanised dubstep."
<jcastro> haha
<jcastro> dholbach: this is pretty good
<jcastro> dholbach: ok for sure the one track I like from the mouse is "Some Chords".
<jcastro> Just crank that.
<jcastro> that should be our UDS music
<dholbach> ok, I put it on - let me check it out
<jcastro> <3
<dholbach> james_w, ^ jcastro just placed an order for some Dubstep at UDS
<jcastro> dholbach: hey tell me when you want to start it, we'll listen to it together.
<dholbach> oh, I started without you already - let me go back to the beginning :-P
<dholbach> jcastro, ready?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> 3
<jcastro> 2
<jcastro> 1
<jcastro> go!
<dholbach> go!
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro, two weeks ago I finally played in a club again and it was just fantastic - at the middle of the set a guy came up and said "hey, I'm an MC - where can I plug my mic?"
<jcastro> did you let him? :)
<dholbach> jcastro, it's something I always wanted to do and it just happened without me doing anything
<dholbach> it was AWESOME
<jcastro> nice!
<dholbach> the good thing is: I recorded it ;-)
<dholbach> it makes such a difference
<jcastro> whatever that high pitched thing is here, it's awesome
<jcastro> snap-l: dang, Jim Marshall died
<jcastro> (marshall amps)
<sagaci> ah bugger
<sagaci> though I'm a fender guy
<czajkowski> no dpm :/
<sagaci> he's on holidays
<sagaci> til tuesday
<czajkowski> cheers
<snap-l> jcastro: Yeah, we're losing the greats
<jcastro> balloons: hey testing guy
<czajkowski> whoo 4 day weekend and I can finally have fizzy drinks back :D
<jcastro> \o/
<cprofitt> Nice to have a 4 day weekend!!
<cprofitt> I have a three day weekend, but Sunday will be busy.
<balloons> yes jcastro ?
<jcastro> https://areweslimyet.com/
<jcastro> this is awesome
<jcastro> we need it!
<jcastro> :)
<balloons> yea.. I saw that the other day
<balloons> pretty slick
<balloons> jcastro, btw.. how was the testing recieved?
<balloons> for maas?
<jcastro> I had one email from a guy who needed dnsmasq docs updated
<jcastro> sent to diogo
<jcastro> no real tests yet (as I expected)
<jcastro> all the guys I know have it on their radar but testing something like this isn't something people can just start doing on a dime
<jcastro> mhall119: did they give you a  list of rooms yet?
<mhall119> jcastro: not yet, let me see if I can ping marianna
<mhall119> hmm, not online
<jcastro> mhall119: ok msm has one, she will send it to us after her phone call
<mhall119> jcastro: are we going to have specific rooms for private meetings?
<jcastro> no clue
<mhall119> ok, I'll wait for the email then
<jcastro> I thought you would know that, heh
 * mhall119 knows nothing
<sagaci> when is the schedule for UDS usually finalised?
<jcastro> about the sunday before. :)
<jcastro> actually, last time it was about a week ahead of time
<sagaci> ah, that late
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo team
<nigelb> hey bodhi_zazen
<balloons> hey bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> good to see you balloons , you have s .deb you want me to test yet ?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I'm good now bodhi_zazen
<balloons> you can get it from the ppa if you wish.. cuz it all works :-)
<bodhi_zazen> fantastic
<bodhi_zazen> well if it works, good work
<bodhi_zazen> let me know if I can help in the future
<balloons> heh.. I had some help.. and yes thank you, I will
<jono> mhall119, do you know anything about quickly package?
<jono> I am having issues with https://answers.launchpad.net/quickly/+question/192700
<mhall119> jono: looking at it now
<dholbach> mhall119, jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+bug/914140 maybe?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914140 in quickly "Package PyGTK app with Quickly fails" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<technoviking> 'allo all
<technoviking> czajkowski: you planning some of the UDS social events again?
<czajkowski> technoviking: I'm planning a social event with one of my co workers,we're doing a photo walk
<jono> dholbach, checking
<jono> one sec mhall119, wont be long, responding to a few pings
<dholbach> jono, it seems like mterry was asking for an example in March, so if you ping him with your example this might be the same issue
<technoviking> czajkowski: thinking about renting a car to drive up and see a taping of This Week in Tech on Sunday afternoon before UDS
<technoviking> thought if a couple of car loads went up it would be fun
<czajkowski> technoviking: oh nice idea
<czajkowski> need to poke gmb re photo walk so we can plan the walk fit in some nosh along the way
<mhall119> jono: it's actually python-mkdebian that is failing
<jono> dholbach, interesting, I am talking to didrocks in #quickly about it too
<jcastro> mhall119: ok msm should have sent you the room list by now
<dholbach> mhall119, you remember the /services/ bits you added to the LTP?
<mhall119> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> I nicked the code for Harvest
<dholbach> and noticed a bug
<dholbach> let me see if the problem affects the LTP still or if it is still in there
<dholbach> hum, it changed a lot
<dholbach> there was something in the  results[offset:length]  calculation which didn't work out
<dholbach> I'll need to fix it in Harvest to make a bitesize lens work
<mhall119> hmmm
<dholbach> but the code changed completely in LTP it seems
<dholbach> anyway - I just thought I'd give you a headsup as I knew the code was used elsewhere
<dholbach> I'll go and fix it in Harvest :)
<mhall119> dholbach: can you describe the bug more?
<nigelb> mhall119: Did you read http://ryanfunduk.com/culture-of-exclusion/ already?
<mhall119> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/916230/ is the code in question
<dholbach> it was there to ensure you never try to get >=500 objects
<mhall119> While he has a valid point about perception from people who don't drink, I think he misses the fact that "beer" is just a symbol of a more important informal social relationship that is necessary for a close community
<dholbach> but if you want to get objects 501-1000, you won't get them as the way 'length' is used, "length > CHUNK_SIZE" will always be true
<dholbach> but maybe the code in question is my own creation and I'm entirely to blame myself :)
<dholbach> ... and LTP is not affected :)=
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I don't see that in ltp, and probably not in summit either, did you add that just for harvest?
<dholbach> either we had those code bits in the LTP before or I wrote it and got it wrong
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't think it was evern in LTP or Summit
<dholbach> ok, likely my mistake then :)
<jono> sorry mhall119, wont be too long
<mhall119> jono: no problem, I'm watching the conversation in #quickly :)
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> mhall119: there is a difference between social drinking and some of his examples (and what I've seen at tech conferences), somewhere along the way this "drinking == cool" thing got started and in our traditional geek way, we take it too far
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, which is why I concede that his point is valid
<mhall119> but his solution (no organized drinks, just organized work) I disagree with
<pleia2> it also ignores the fact that it'll happen anyway
<nigelb> I think the midway is to have a paid bar.
<mhall119> no, he makes the point that the people who want to will find a place to go drink
<pleia2> UDS has very few organized drinks, the free drinks we do have are quire limited
<pleia2> but we all still go out and get drunk at night
<mhall119> most of us don't get drunk
<pleia2> s/quire/quite
<nigelb> I hung out with you guys while you were drinking
<Pendulum> OTOH, I didn't drink most of the last UDS and had no pressure to drink from anyone
<mhall119> drinking != drunk
<nigelb> Noone was obnoxiously drunk.
<nigelb> We had fun even though I didn't drink.
<jono> there is definitely an alcohol culture at many events
<jono> I didnt drink for four years going through Uni and I felt like a bit of an outcast too
<Pendulum> I think the alcohol culture is high, but it's not really any higher than I had working in publishing
<nigelb> So, here's one thing I want to raise.
<nigelb> I feel bad for the underage folk who may be at the conf but can't join us at the bar.
<pleia2> I think the last time I got drunk at UDS was when I was with the OEM guys in Budapest, but one night was ok for me, I drank a lot of water :)
<nigelb> While I didn't drink, I was happy to come along and drink overpriced orange juice :P
<jono> I dont think most people are pressured to drink, but it often feels weird if you are not drinking when everyone else is
<mhall119> that was crazy expensive OJ
<nigelb> totally.
<jono> I experienced this at the last UDS when I could not drink
<nigelb> I think I should just buy orange next time.
<nigelb> *oranges
<pleia2> nigelb: lol
<nigelb> pleia2: I paid more than they paid for beer!
<mhall119> the thing is, you can s/drinking/(loud music, dancing, etc)/ and the feeling of being left out would still be there
<nigelb> and much lesser!
<pleia2> it wouldn't look all that odd at a florida UDS to walk in with a bag of oranges :)
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, partying is way different from drinking, partying is what puts me off and makes me feel excluded
<nigelb> I think UDS is more controlled of an environment than most other confs.
<cjohnston> nor Cali
<jono> mhall119, I agree
<jono> not everything in life is equal
<mhall119> and I think that's the point that he was missing in the post
<Pendulum> I live in a family where having wine with dinner is fairly normal. I feel a lot weirder not drinking at family events than I felt at UDS
<jono> and sometimes that is OK
<nigelb> I did not drink at BUdapest and still had fun. I didn't feel left out either.
<nigelb> (well, I drank wine, but yeah)
<pleia2> cjohnston: socal maybe, no oranges here :)
<cjohnston> true
<jono> we also can't insulate people from life...drinking is part and parcel of much of the world, we can't protect people from that at UDS :-)
<jono> but what I think we need to not do as exclude people because of it
<pleia2> I think in general UDS does do a good job
<nigelb> I agree.
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods I do too
<Pendulum> I agree as well
<czajkowski> though I do find the friday night event always that bit harder
<nigelb> Now, we do know where we shouldn't go.
<czajkowski> you're trying to talk to people and the music/live band does get very loud so I migrate outside with others and chat there
<pleia2> yeah, I always end up going outside
<czajkowski> at the orlando one we all ended up in the hotel bar as it was easier to chat to
<bkerensa> Merchandise Mania is shipping meh something but I am not expecting anything weird stuff
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> went to the pool in budapest friday night, it was great :)
<mhall119> for me, not being particularly extroverted, I feel more excluded from the music and dancing than from the drinking
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah
<nigelb> *cough* I linked the music :D
<nigelb> *liked
<nigelb> I was right up front beside the speakers
<Pendulum> I like some of the music, but I tend to find the volume too much (I'm very volume sensitive)
<mhall119> I liked the music, but I don't play, sing, cheer or dance, so I just sat around listening
<Pendulum> So I tend to move off relatively early to somewhere that I can chat
<czajkowski> nigelb: I like music, just not when I wanna say good bye and chat to people on the last night
<nigelb> czajkowski: Ah. I did those before the party.
 * czajkowski used to work as a bouncer and would happily stand against a speaker then 
<nigelb> Becuase I did not think I'd get a chance to talk at the party.
<nigelb> (and it was true)
<mhall119> anyway, I think UDS does a good job with providing non-alcoholic beverages at events too, so as not to exclude participation
 * mhall119 can imagine czajkowski throwing people out of a club
<mhall119> jono: we have a 4:30 call scheduled too, do you just want to do everything then?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, lets do that
<czajkowski> mhall119: I got paid to be a club and listen to music I like and worked with great mates, win win really :)
<jono> mhall119, I am keen to stick around for didrocks while he is still online
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: no problem
<jono> fascinating watching didrocks do his thing :-)
<dholbach> let's have next UDS in Iran - no drinking, no dancing, no problem :-P
<pleia2> dholbach: hehe
<cjohnston> no cjohnston
<jono> dholbach, sounds fun
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> dholbach: ahh but I like hearing you dj!
<dholbach> cjohnston, no problem :-P
<cjohnston> nice
 * dholbach hugs cjohnston
<cjohnston> I feel the love
<technoviking> whee… just got the money to build a new .5 petabyte SAN:)
<nigelb> dholbach++
<nigelb> dholbach: tea!
<bkerensa> technoviking: ^ Nice
<nigelb> Instead of beer.
<jcastro> popey: oy, pass this along to -uk folks eh: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/04/brightbox-12-04-daily-images-now-available-discounts-for-testers-and-ubuntu-members/
<dholbach> nigelb, yes, and fantastic sweets - they really have their sweets story sorted out :)
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> jcastro: would be great to see a +1 G+ twitter on cloud.u.c for articles so you cna then post them elsewhere
<jono> mhall119, please reach out to http://lunduke.com/?page_id=2646 to ensure he can build in Unity support
<mhall119> jcastro: you can nab the code from LTP or Summit to add social links
<jcastro> czajkowski: the portal is being all redone
<czajkowski> mhall119: really?
<jcastro> by the web team
<czajkowski> mhall119: really good to know
<mhall119> czajkowski: what is?
<czajkowski> jcastro: cool, was just a thought said similar to sabdfl the other day with his blog as well
<mhall119> jono: do you know if zoopster is talking to them to get it into USC?
<czajkowski> mhall119: the code for social stuff is there already elsewhere
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, cjohnston added it
<czajkowski> see not just a pretty face, cjohnston is very useful :)
<mhall119> but also quite pretty
<jono> mhall119, no idea, can you check into that too
<czajkowski> heh
<mhall119> jono: he is, and they're already in the process
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> let's ensure he has everything he needs for the app to neatly fit into Unity
<mhall119> email sent
<mhall119> cjohnston: jcastro: rooms have been added to summit for uds-q
<jcastro> \o/
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you want the autoscheduler turned on then?
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so so far the chromium dudes need those sessions
<jcastro> and I think that's it for custom ones we know about right?
<mhall119> jcastro: what?
<jcastro> mhall119: I sent you a mail about those sessions the chromium guys need? From chase douglas.
<jcastro> and then you were like "hey what are the rooms?"
<mhall119> jcastro: right, I can add them to the schedule
 * mhall119 will attempt to use cjohnston's new create meeting functionaliry
<jcastro> mhall119: also I dunno if jono wants to do workshops and stuff again
<jcastro> if we do we should add those by hand now before we turn on the autoscheduler?
<jono> I am want to do the Leadership Summit
<bkerensa> Leadership Summit is fun
<mhall119> cjohnston: dude, adding meetings through summit rocks!
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> if only people would use it and only create blueprints later as needed
<mhall119> cjohnston: give it time
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's time to call it a day for me
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> HUGS
<mhall119> dholbach: are you off tomorrow?
<dholbach> I am
<mhall119> then have a good weekend
<dholbach> thanks a bunch :)
<balloons> bye dholbach !
<dholbach> you too :-)
<jono> mhall119,  going to be a bit late, my call with balloons started late
<czajkowski> 226 updates :O
<mhall119> jono: no problem, ping me when you're ready
<czajkowski> jono: can you tweet love http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2012/04/05/ordering-your-12-04-cds-for-loco-teams-is-now-available/  please
<mhall119> czajkowski: posted on FB
<czajkowski> aye did that to locoteams page
<jono> mhall119, lets roll
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jono> czajkowski, will do
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
 * popey blinks
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-ZFxFv5MU8
<czajkowski> milk mustn't go off over there
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-06
<forestpiskie> morning
<nigelb> forestpiskie: woah. Haven't seen you around in a long while.
<nigelb> Hi!
<forestpiskie> nigelb: been around - just not in here ;)
<nigelb> :)
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119 all set?
<jcastro> nod
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<mhall1191> bkerensa: running Subway deployed from juju!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Hello, do you have a second?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Well, I have submitted a blueprint for the UDS, in the community track. I would like to know if it will be approved, so I can start doing all the hard work on the session.
<JoseeAntonioR> Forgot to mention, the blueprint link is http://bit.ly/HQ6qIr
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I will review it soon
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Great, thank you :)
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR, I will definitely take a look
<jono> mhall119, can we hop on a call in a few hours to talk more about the app devs thing?
<mhall119> jono: sure, what time?
<jono> mhall119, will ping you in a bit
<bkerensa> mhall119: nice stuff
<bkerensa> mhall119: stay tuned for my next juju charm (Openphoto)
<mhall119> bkerensa: if you have some extra time, I think we still need help on the Summit charm
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> mhall119, free to chat?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<mhall119> jono: same hangout?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, will be there in a few mins
<mhall119> jono: hmm, it says I'm not invited :(
<mhall119> maybe I need to wait for you
<jono> mhall119, one sec
<jono> mhall119, try now
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/rvkvp/distribution_is_contribution/
<balloons> you got downvoted already
<balloons> wow
<mhall119> heh
<balloons> I don't get the doesn't contribute stigma
<balloons> people should look in the mirror on that one :-0
<mhall119> like I said in that blog, it's a "only code is valuable" stigma
<jbicha> wow, impressive number of Unity haters on rickspencer's reddit thread
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-07
<pangolin> success is judged by the number of people who hate you
<pangolin> look at Justin Bieber
<pangolin> Ubuntu wishes to be hated as much as him
<mhall119> pangolin: good luck with that, there's already Bieber Linux
<bkerensa> jbicha: you underestimated the hater status on reddit
<bkerensa> jbicha: unfortunately the /r/ubuntu mods do very little to keep the LM folks from trolling
<jcastro> jono: hah
<jcastro> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/06/drawing-a-wooden-cabinet-in-a-gtk-application/#comment-489173107
<jcastro> I used to be that guy
<jcastro> "omg consistency, apps don't need skins, how winamp."
<jcastro> the bummer is GTK never progressed past the windows-95 battleship look
<jcastro> so even homegrown skins look better than the default widgets. :(
<jcastro> plus  it's not about the wood shelves
<jcastro> look at the subtle shadow's etc on the books and the window UI
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<JanC> there are Gtk apps that have such a wooden cabinet look, might be easiest to look how they do it...   ;)
<JanC> have a look at GCstar
<JanC> jono: GCstar is a Gtk app that has a "wooden cabinet", maybe you can get some ideas from it...
<jono> JanC, oh cool, thanks!
<JanC> jono: it's written in perl + Gtk, but I guess the Gtk part is the most important  ;)
<jono> JanC, indeed, thanks for the pointer :-)
<jono> any translators around?
<pangolin> jono, what do you need translated, simple line or app?
<pangolin> I gotta run.
<jono> pangolin, see the blog post
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/07/translation-help-needed-how-to-translate-ubuntu-accomplishments/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-08
<bodhi_zazen> Just a heads up in this channel
<bodhi_zazen> We would like to (slowly)  shut down the tutorials section down on the forums
<bodhi_zazen> And migrate that activity to the wiki - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: was there musch discussion before hand and if so where about this decision?a lot f people dont see too happu
<czajkowski> *happy
<bodhi_zazen> There was discussion on FC
<bodhi_zazen> some people will be unhappy, but the vast majority support the decision
<bodhi_zazen> People are welcome to put it on the FC agenda and show up to the FC meeting if they so desire
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: discussions o the forums or by the forums council where?
<bodhi_zazen> staff chit chat, FC mailing list, and I believe FC meetings
<czajkowski> ah well if its documented publically so people know thats fine .
<bodhi_zazen> Public documentation is here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<czajkowski> maybe references that in the thread so people can understand
<czajkowski> otherwise it seems very much out of the blue
<bodhi_zazen> Perhaps if you are unfamiliar with the forums, but the issue has been discussed from time to time
<bodhi_zazen> We have been encouraging people to use wiki for years
<bodhi_zazen> we are finally taking the next step
<czajkowski> no I'm familiar alright :)
<bodhi_zazen> At some point it sort of becomes unrealistic to maintain these tutorials on the forums, we were probably at that point 18 months ago
<bodhi_zazen> We really do not have the staff to review these things, and they are very hard to maintain on the forums
<bodhi_zazen> Sure we have a few members who actively maintain them, but, many are unmaintained
<bodhi_zazen> At least by the OP
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-03-27-19.07.log.html#l-44
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-03-27-19.07.html
<czajkowski> cheers shall ead in  a bit
<czajkowski> *ead
<czajkowski> *read
<czajkowski> damn lag
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-01
<vibhav> j #ubuntu-meeting
<vibhav> bah
<vibhav> Good morning, anyway
<bkerensa> \o/
<cjohnston> mornin
<chilicuil> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<bkerensa> daker: https://github.com/mozilla/remo/blob/master/remo/reports/forms.py
<bkerensa> Thats one repo you should fork ^ :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> is that "download for ubuntu" button an official thing?
<mhall119> jcastro: kinda, it looks to be a modified version of the official image, to make it grey and add the "WIP" sash on the corner
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it'd be nice if we kept pushing the official button
<jcastro> or make it suck less
<balloons> yea.. the WIP sash is interesting
<balloons> mhall119, did you see his comments about not understanding html5 deployments?
<daker> bkerensa: or they should fork LTP :)
<daker> ah that's for reports
<mhall119> balloons: yeah, I've pinged some folks in #ubuntu-webapps to try and get him some answers
<balloons> :-)
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<balloons> So many apps coming out now.. I've been watching the stream
<bkerensa> daker:  the platform is much bigger than LTP already though ;P
<jono> balloons, can we push out call back till a little later?
<balloons> jono, sure thing
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, howdy
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, I'd like to know if everything on my side's done for tomorrow
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, sure ;-) I believe all I'm going to do is start a hangout using ubuntu on air at the proper time
<balloons> then copy the embed code to the wordpress site page and update it
<balloons> if there's nothing else I need to do, then :-)
<balloons> I don't know of anything more I need on your end if that's the case
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: just make sure you're keeping the video size
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, what do you mean.. ohh the embed size?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<balloons> ubuntu wiki down for anyone else?
<balloons> or does it just hate me?
<chilicuil> up here balloons
<popey> it still hates you though balloons ☺
<balloons> popey, lol
<balloons> I edit it to much..make it store things.. I ask alot tbh
<chilicuil> JoseeAntonioR: hi, it's about the iso testing event, as you may know the quality team is gonna broadcast through the ubuntu on air channel tomorroy at 20:00, however I'm gonna do a spanish version at 18:00 utc, Nicolas told me it should be done on ubuntu on air, so I'm pinging you to know if there are slots available at that time
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: there *are* slots available, but unless balloons offers to host it we can't do it
<balloons> chilicuil, for you.. I can host <3
<chilicuil> lol balloons, thanks =P
<JoseeAntonioR> if you give me a couple minutes I can make that happen
<balloons> once it's set in stone, I'll do a quick annouce as well to share that we'll have a spanish version ;-)
<balloons> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> so, if you give me the full details I can add that to the cal right now
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, I believe it will simply be "Beta Testing Extraordinaire with the Ubuntu Quality (en espanol)" at 1800 UTC.. chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> balloons: right, that's exactly what it will be
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll add it in a couple mins
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons, chilicuil, chilicui1: added to the cal, check at ubuntuonair.com/calendar
<chilicui1> JoseeAntonioR: cool!, thanks =)
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-02
<vibhav> good morning
<bkerensa> mmm
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> \o/ Happy 15th Birthday Mozilla!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, there's going to be a hangout before the one about QA, I'll update the page title
<dholbach> bkerensa, did the soc application still go in?
<bkerensa> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, we've got to find a clever way to tell people on the page "we're live now", "we'll be live in 25 minutes - you're watching an old video" - best if we can do it in all the languages of the world
<dholbach> nobody understands what UTC is :)
<dholbach> but anyway, I'll take the dog for a walk - bbl
<popey> dholbach: steal the code in the top right from http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<popey> which changes from a countdown timer to a "Live now" link when we go live, and it pulls data from a google calendar
<popey> might also be prudent to make any times a link to timeanddate
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: times are linked to a timeanddate.com page
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yes, that needs to be done, I'll think about it today, maybe popey's code can work
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: and calendar updated, will tweet at twitter.com/ubuntuonair 15mins before
 * JoseeAntonioR runs to school
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/attendee-from-launchpad/+merge/156531 please
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, awesome!
<dholbach> hey jono_ :)
<jono_> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> balloons, you might have to update ubuntuonair.com - I had a session before yours
<jono_> one sec and will be there
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> balloons, but I changed the channel to -quality already
<balloons> dholbach, :-)
<jono_> mhall119, good for our call?
<jcastro> mhall119: hey keeping that prevalidation ppa won't hurt me right? I can just keep moving on and follow the work?
<mhall119> jono_: already there
<mhall119> jcastro: as far as I know, didrocks might be a better one to ask about the future of that PPA though
<jcastro> nod
<jono_> mhall119, ok, on my way
<jcastro> jono_: I have a conflict on mondays at that time
<jcastro> mhall119: If you install the ubuntu-unity-experimental-prevalidation package and keep the PPA you can follow along
<jcastro> acording to didrocks. jono_ ^^^
<jcastro> it'll stay on raring and not conflict with distro
<jono_> jcastro, can you do an hour earlier?
<jono_> for that weekly call
<jcastro> that's the Juju UI call
<jono_> I uninstalled that PPA
<jcastro> My monday mornings are pretty much booked
<jono_> jcastro, well, something needs to be moved
<jcastro> and after that time biweekly is our mark call
<jono_> and I want our team call to be on Mondays
<jono_> jcastro, right
<jcastro> oh is this moving the wednesday calls?
<jono_> jcastro, lets discuss later, I have a call now
<jcastro> ok
<jono_> jcastro, no, this is in addition, will explain later
<jcastro> ok
<elfy> balloons: quick question ... on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs do you know if the count of bugs on the right is 'only' bugs from currently supported releases, or is it open bugs that are still open even if release is no longer supported?
<elfy> or anyone else who can answer :)
<elfy> and hello everyone to - hope you had a good weekend
<balloons> elfy, I believe it's only the open actve bugs
<balloons> remember things can expire.. and I'm not sure what they do with bugs that are open after EOL for releases
<balloons> and hello elfy !
<elfy> ok thanks - just trying to get information for someone, so I thought I'd ask my fave buggy sort of person :p
<czajkowski> most bugs expire if it's set to expire on a project
<elfy> k - thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> Ubuntu ones and LP ones dor for exxample, but some people who have their projects on there don't have expiring bugs
<elfy> so it it's marked it would expire, but if it's not then it'll sit there waiting for a fix or the end of the universe as we know it
<elfy> makes sense - thanks both :)
<elfy> just trying to talk to someone who's commented on the number of bugs showing increasing
<elfy> I'm not sure that 156,000 open bugs would be a true reflection
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. yes, bugs is a dubious stat as well.. not sure what they might be trying to draw from that
<elfy> panic I assumed - was trying to divert them a bit
<jcastro> jono_: ok, your original time works for me now, I just got a proposal mail to move the juju cross team off of monday, so I should be set.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jono_> jcastro, cool
<jono_> thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-03
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: ping
<vibhav> good morning
<vibhav> bkerensa: Happy Birthday!
<bkerensa> vibhav: Thank You
<vibhav> :)
<IdleOne> jono_: +1 to less bureaucracy
<jono_> IdleOne, :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> dholbach: I hope you dont have to go anywhere htis morning... seems some delays on the public transport in berlin...
<jussi> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22011590
<philipballew> dholbach, go and see if you can snatch the bomb before anyone else. Might make for a good collectors item, or something to sell on Ebay.
<dholbach> I didn't even hear about this
<dholbach> but whatever... I'm sure it's all going to be fine
<JoseeAntonioR> happy birthday, bkerensa!
<jcastro> another day, another AWS price drop
<jcastro> heya popey
<jcastro> don't recommend people with freezes to post on AU, the question will just get closed
<popey> wat
<jcastro> freezes/crashes are bug reports
<jcastro> what can we possibly do to help that guy other than "try a new kernel"?
<popey> but we dont even know what it is yet
<popey> kernel / driver / hardware / x
<jcastro> he's better off submitting whatever apport comes up with
<popey> it doesn't. he just gets a lockup
<popey> (from my understanding)
<popey> ah well.
<jcastro> yeah its just questions like that never have enough detail
<popey> I assumed there would be a page "what to do about lockups"
<popey> my bad
<jcastro> though, I am willing to bet a new kernel/X/GPU thing in 13.04 will work
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there is
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<popey> awesome
<jcastro> but it's pretty much a list of educated guesses
<popey> that's better than "tough luck buster" <closed>
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> well it would be duped to that
<jcastro> but still, freezes are pretty much the hardest thing to try to figure out over the internet
<jcastro> I am not trying to sound mean or anything
<jcastro> it's just, hard.
<Riddell> pleia2, czajkowski, dholbach: community council meeting with kubuntu tomorrow?
<jcastro> popey: I am willing to bet a new kernel fixes it
<jcastro> every single time I've seen a freeze, a new upstream kernel or next ubuntu version tends to fix it.
<jcastro> </knock on wood>
<popey> ya
<dholbach> Riddell, yes, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda that's correct
<jcastro> who wants to make fun of me?
<jcastro> so yesterday I watched this series called "classic albums", where they talk about how rock bands made their most iconic records. And Def Leppard was on. So now I am jamming to Def Leppard this morning
<jcastro> I feel like I should have a mullet, and I am ok with that.
<jcastro> dholbach: or mhall119: do any of you have a minute to post a link to the juju survey on facebook for me?
<jcastro> my account is temporarily locked out due to some security thing
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1bl5qc/server_users_please_take_our_juju_survey/
<dholbach> jcastro, any preferred piece of text for it?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/KieaAeCGwoQ
<jcastro> something like that
<AskUbuntu_> How to contact Canonical to sponsor an Event | http://askubuntu.com/q/277483
<dholbach> jcastro, was that supposed to go on the g+ ubuntu page too?
<dholbach> jcastro, facebooked
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I put it on the G+ ubuntu page
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> man, the G+ ubuntu group has 65k members!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono__: ping
<jono__> hey JoseeAntonioR
<jono__> JoseeAntonioR, is this re. the loco session?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jono__> I think I am going to need to pass again -
<jono__> I will respond to the thread
<JoseeAntonioR> just wanted to confirm this is going straight after your Q&A today
<jono__> JoseeAntonioR, I will still do my Q+A today
<JoseeAntonioR> jono__: so, you're doing the Q&A and just after it the loco session, right?
<jono__> JoseeAntonioR, no, I will do my Q+A, but not the loco session
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so when are those starting?
<JoseeAntonioR> (I assume you got to talk to Randall, I mailed him yesterday)
<jono__> JoseeAntonioR, my Q+A is at the normal time - I can take care of it
<jono__> JoseeAntonioR, I don't really need you to coordinate the Q+As now that I have the account, so don't worry about it
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but I'm talking about the loco sessions
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm still waiting your input on that, Randall said those would go right after the usual Q&A, but I need you to confirm so I can add it to the calendar
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR, did you write http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-keepup-onair?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yep, I did, and it's on the wiki too
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, mind if I add a proposal for a bit different text at the bottom of it and we look at the two together?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing!
<dholbach> rock on
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm here for one more hour :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<philipballew> Upvote anyone?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1bkqsh/send_me_a_post_card_and_be_featured_in_a_blog/
<czajkowski> philipballew: brilliant idea
<czajkowski> I'm in .ie atm will get one and send :)
<philipballew> czajkowski, Thank you.
<czajkowski> philipballew: are you free on Friday sometimes so we cna work on stuff together for slides?
<philipballew> czajkowski, yes. I should be free most all of this Friday.
<philipballew> When works best for you?
<czajkowski> any time up t 19:00 UTC as I plan on sleeping friday evening early :)
<czajkowski> in theory at least
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright, How about on your Thursday or Friday morning, I catch you on irc and we plan when that day?
<czajkowski> sounds good
<philipballew> Perfect.
 * philipballew wonders off...
<jono__> balloons, call now
<JoseAntonioR> dholbach: did you send the pass?
<dholbach> JoseAntonioR, send the pass?
<JoseAntonioR> to jono, he said he needed it
<dholbach> uhhh
<dholbach> not sure what we're talking about :)
<dholbach> you mean for the ubuntuonair account?
<JoseAntonioR> yep
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> will do
<JoseAntonioR> thanks
<dholbach> de nada
<jono__> mhall119, UDS dates confirmed
<jono__> mhall119, can you update summit?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> jono__: yup
<mhall119> jono__: same rooms and tracks as last time?
<mhall119> bkerensa: happy birthday!
<philipballew> Hey LoCo council people! Accidentally send t message to your list when it was supposed to go to LoCo contact list. Feel free to delete or whatever.
<philipballew> s/t/a
<czajkowski> philipballew: tis ok I moderated it anyways
<czajkowski> always nice to get nice mail
<czajkowski> might get coolbhavi to send one from india
<philipballew> czajkowski, thats a good idea. I would think the more I can get from "non American/European" places, the better.
<czajkowski> cool will send one from .ie
<czajkowski> and one from .Uk when I get back there tomorrow
<czajkowski> and off to italy next week :)
 * philipballew just became aware that czajkowski is a world traveler
<czajkowski> no I live in the UK but had to fly to .ie to my parents house for family stuff
<czajkowski> next week we're going ona  4 day trip me , my sister , dad and the mothership it's their wedding anniversay next month so 35 years married, so kinda small celebration
<philipballew> ah, I see. I do the same here in CA often as well. Apparently staying close to family is a good thing. 35 years sure is a long time.
<czajkowski> yup
 * popey changes ubuntuonair.com dns as per RT 60139 / cc jono__ jcastro mhall119 
<popey> and jose if he were here
<mhall119> popey: what change is that?
<popey> mhall119: YHM
<philipballew> popey, jose is at high school for 4 more hours iirc, but  he told me he is not online because znc is down.
<popey> philipballew: thanks, mailed him
<mhall119> popey: don't make me open the RT system, that's just cruel
<popey> no need, mail contains the content ☺
<mhall119> popey: don't make me open my inbox, that's just cruel
<popey> haha
 * popey pastes 40 lines in a pm to mhall119 
<popey> plus 20 more lines of amusing .sig
<mhall119> s/inbox/IRC/
<popey>  /ignore mhall119
<popey> "oops"
<mhall119> lol
<pleia2> bkerensa: happy birthday
<nhandler> Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday dear Benjamin. Happy birthday to you!
<IdleOne> +1
<jcastro> +1.5
<jcastro> heya balloons
<balloons> si jcastro ?
<jcastro> hey so
<jcastro> we're having some jenkins problems over in charm world
<balloons> :-(
<jcastro> tldr, we are publishing our tests
<jcastro> but can't get them to publish on jenkins.qa.u.c
<jcastro> we need some debugging help, etc.
<jcastro> someone who has access to the logs and whatnot
<balloons> jcastro, ok, I can hook you up
<jcastro> that would be awesome
<balloons> jcastro, which job(s) is having issue?
<jcastro> can you hop on #juju?
<balloons> sure
<jcastro> balloons: thanks for the hookup
<jcastro> I think they have it in hand now
<jcastro> <--- caffeine time!
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> yw
<IdleOne> jono__: I am hearing what you meant by c2c is awesome.
 * IdleOne turns it up!
<jono__> IdleOne, :-)
<jono__> their album, Tesla, is stunning
<IdleOne> going to check it out
<IdleOne> you meant Tetra
<jono__> IdleOne, oops, yep, Tetra
<jono__> ok, heading to lay down
<jono__> get rid of the sickness
<jcastro> you're not getting down with the sickness?
<jcastro> open it up your hate, and let it flow into me
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, happy birthday!!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-04
<bkerensa> SergioMenesesAFK: thanks
<bkerensa> pleia2: thanks et. al
<vibhav> Apparently, google has forked webkit
<vibhav> Nobody is saying that google is fragmenting open source :(
<philipballew> Greetings Ubuntu people!
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<philipballew> morning popey
<dholbach> jussi, happy birthday! :)
<nigelb> jussi: Happy Birthday!
<nigelb> popey: Wait it's your birthday?
<popey> It is.
<nigelb> I didn't realize you and jussi shared birthdays.
<popey> April is Best Month.
<nigelb> Happy Birthday!
<popey> Neither did I until 10:14 this morning
<popey> thanks ☺
<dholbach> popey, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<smartboyhw> popey, happy birthday
<smartboyhw> And happy birthday jussi
<czajkowski> daker: cuba are running into an unusal issue, their contenant isn't showing up under the global events
<czajkowski> any idea why ?
<smartboyhw> Hello elfy :)
<daker> czajkowski: what's the link of the event ?
<czajkowski> daker: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<czajkowski> see at the bottom
<daker> czajkowski: it's there
<czajkowski> daker: but their issue is it's under Events in countries without continents
<czajkowski> they have a continent
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-cu/2324-raring-ringtail-release-party/
<popey> location: Ocean
<daker> popey: yep
<daker> czajkowski: lemme see
<daker> czajkowski: so this listing (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/) is based on venues
<czajkowski> daker: so if they add a venue then it would appear on their contenent ?
<daker> czajkowski: a venue with their continent/country
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> I was wondering should it be the Caribbean
<czajkowski> and then it would show up there
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, is the next hanguout on a Friday?
<daker> czajkowski: well that's showed me another thing, if there is no venue the map should not be visible
<czajkowski> bingo
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, you mean the event with stgraber and lool?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> does it clash with anything else?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll add it to the cal
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, has etherpad went down?
<smartboyhw> Hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, smartboyhw!
 * smartboyhw grrrs for etherpad downtime
<elfy> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Now I don't know how to change my special etherpad for Ubuntu Studio Release stuff:(
 * popey checks with IS
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: asked in #canonical-sysadmin
<czajkowski> now I see popey message
<JoseeAntonioR> it's up for me
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, past the openid auth it's down
<popey> its back
<daker> for some unknown reasons chromium sync doesn't work anymore :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676442/
<daker> has anyone see the issue before ?
<nigelb> daker: Use firefox :P
<smartboyhw> Canonicalers what's the name for S release?:P
<elfy> secret squirrel
<elfy> didn't you know smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> elfy, no:P
<smartboyhw> elfy, is it the official announcement from the sabdfl?
<elfy> is what?
<smartboyhw> elfy, I mean did sabdfl officially announce the name?
<smartboyhw> elfy, and you are NOT a Canonicaler
<elfy> not that I know of
<elfy> how do you know - I might be - just not wanting anyone to know
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, uh hum .... (/me wonders then why elfy just said that he is looking for a full-time job in #ubuntuforums)
<elfy> subterfuge ;)
<smartboyhw> !?
<elfy> "A statement or action resorted to in order to deceive."
<elfy> it's the internet - I could be the king of siam :)
<elfy> anyway - there's no announcement yet - when it turns it turns up
<smartboyhw> elfy, boo:P
<elfy> it's just a name smartboyhw
<balloons> elfy, lol, how did you find out?!
<elfy> you know how it is :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, is it real?;p
<elfy> remember subterfuge balloons
<balloons> indeed
 * balloons winks
<smartboyhw> What IS subterfuge?
 * smartboyhw snaps balloons in his head
<elfy> I remember my cousin wanting to know where cognito was because he'd heard a song about some submarine in aharbout incognito
<popey> heh
<elfy> smartboyhw: I gave you the definition earlier
<elfy> hi popey
<balloons> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=subterfuge
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
 * smartboyhw snaps elfy in his head
<balloons> anyways, s name hasn't been announced yet
<smartboyhw> balloons, should we ask jono ?
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. you can.. he doesn't name them :-)
<smartboyhw> Grr
<smartboyhw> balloons, actually who names them? sabdfl or?
<jono> name what?
<smartboyhw> Maybe the Ubuntu Release Team?
<smartboyhw> jono, the upcoming S-series codename
<jono> smartboyhw, that's Mark
<smartboyhw> jono, oh
<jono> he will announce it soon, I am sure
<elfy> smartboyhw: it's sss this time anyway
<elfy> seriously secret squirrel
<elfy> hi jono
<smartboyhw> elfy, 1. it can only be two words and 2. Are you talking about congruent triangles here? S.S.S. is an proof that two triangles are congruent;)
<elfy> smartboyhw: I'm actually not
<smartboyhw> elfy, I think the sabdfl will choose S(*) Squirrel though
<smartboyhw> He likes animals at the end:P
<elfy> I'd not noticed that ...
<smartboyhw> Actually maybe I am wrong
<smartboyhw> However he must quote it from some sentence by famous people (for example, in the release announcements)
<smartboyhw> Ocelot, Pangolin, Quetzal, Ringtail
<smartboyhw> hmm
<jono> hey elfy
<smartboyhw> jono, how's life?
<jono> smartboyhw, good, although a little sick right now
<smartboyhw> jono, oh no
<jono> but my son doesn't respect the sickness, hence up at 6.45am :-)
<jono> so going to do my calls and then go to bed
<smartboyhw> jono, eh teach your son not to be naughty:P
<elfy> jono: they've no respect
<elfy> :)
<jono> this is true
<elfy> it get's better - I'm full of hope for when my lad reaches 25
<jono> haha
<jono> brb
<dholbach> jono, go back to bed!
<smartboyhw> dholbach, don't force people to go back to bed:(
<smartboyhw> Although he is sick indeed
<dholbach> smartboyhw, don't worry - I'm in no position to force him
<balloons> lol
<balloons> feel better jono :-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> I plan on going back to bed when done with calls
<dholbach> jono, another work day full of calls? :)
<jono> dholbach, fortunately not, just two this morning :-)
<dholbach> good! :)
<daker> nigelb: 3 years ago the sync on firefox was my nightmare :)
<nigelb> daker: Chrome doesn't encrpyt history. Google can read it. Never ever using that.
<mhall119> most of my history is from google.com anyway
<daker> i don't sync my history :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I have to rush off - see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> jono: can you reddit http://mhall119.com/2013/04/core-apps-road-to-october/ for me?
<pleia2> jono: are there dates for the next vUDS? people need to start scheduling the time off from work if it's going to be in early May
<pleia2> (concern brought up at CC meeting today)
<mhall119> pleia2: they should be on summit.u.c now
<mhall119> May 14-16
<pleia2> mhall119: confirmed?
<mhall119> yes
<pleia2> thank you
<mhall119> np
<pleia2> an announcement would be good :) if someone wants to toss something on fridge just drop by #ubuntu-news and let us know
<pleia2> IdleOne: nominations are open through tomorrow
<pleia2> so I guess just let us know if there are more?
<IdleOne> pleia2: absolutely. but I don't think there will be more unless you want to do a quick blog post in case.
<pleia2> some people wait until last minute ;)
<IdleOne> I like to be early :)
<IdleOne> or not show up at all :/
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> Anyway, I will certainly forward any more applications if they come in.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-05
<IdleOne> @time UTC
<meetingology> IdleOne: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<IdleOne> shaddap
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, as I think we discussed before: What will gonna happen for Open week?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I still need to talk to the classroom team, will let you know once everything is set
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, :)
 * smartboyhw decides to spend today translating the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<smartboyhw> Long way to go
<vibhav> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello vibhav
<vibhav> hello smartboyhw
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> *yawn* Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<nigelb> Sleepy. But it's a Friday \o/
<nigelb> How about you?
<smartboyhw> lol
<dholbach> about the same ;-)
<dholbach> we haven't chatted in a very long time - where in the world are you right now? what are you up to?
<nigelb> I'm still in Bangalore, but I work with Britishers and Germans (Do you knwow OKF-DE?)
<smartboyhw> nigelb, OKF-Desktop Environment!?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, DEutschland (Germany)
<nigelb> ^
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ah LOL
<smartboyhw> I preset DE as Desktop Environment
<dholbach> nigelb, no, I'm afraid I don't know much about them
<smartboyhw> Since Deustch is after all only "De"
<dholbach> smartboyhw, maybe something using ".de" would have made more sense to you ;-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, yep:-)
<nigelb> dholbach: Well, I work with them and report to some of them. So, I can afford a late start, which is nice.
<dholbach> nigelb, but what they're doing looks very interesting
<nigelb> Yup!
<nigelb> They did the thing where the German laws were put in git.
<smartboyhw> nigelb, XD
<nigelb> And you can do diff to see when things were updated, which is awesome (why haven't anyone thought of that until now?!)
<dholbach> yeah, that's brilliant
<dholbach> nigelb, interesting would be a "git blame" to find out who wrote which paragraph of the law in question ;-)
 * smartboyhw is finding nigelb's name in "Our Team"
<nigelb> dholbach: Yeah, and what changed :D
<smartboyhw> Hmm I can't find it
<smartboyhw> Ah got it
<nigelb> heh, I was about to link you :)
<smartboyhw> Nigel Babu -- Service Unit Date Wrangler and Developer
<nigelb> *Data, but yes.
<smartboyhw> nigelb, good sentence of describing you "Nobody is sure if he actually ever sleeps." LOL
<smartboyhw> You DO sleep don't you?
<nigelb> hehehe, that was contributed by friends, it was too funny not to put in :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<dholbach> mhall119, shall we have a quick chat later on about the app dev upload spec?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, on the App Dev thing: So long the ARB:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, what do you mean
<smartboyhw> dholbach, will it disappear? (Sort of)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess goes into quite a bit of detail about having less manual steps in the review process, but more security measures and automated checks
<smartboyhw> dholbach,  yep
<smartboyhw> I know:)
<dholbach> I'll make everybody's lives a bit easier :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<smartboyhw> I think coolbhavi will miss it:)
<dholbach> for some weeks I participated in app reviews
<dholbach> it was QUITE a bit of work :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :)
<dholbach> don't worry - we'll keep Bhavani busy :)
<dholbach> he's on the dev advisory team, on the loco council and in many other places
<dholbach> :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, whoa@
<smartboyhw> @_@
<meetingology> smartboyhw: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<smartboyhw> Uh I don't know meetinglogy exists here...
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, aloha:)
<smartboyhw> elfy, aloha:)
<elfy> hello
<czajkowski> dholbach: well done on creating this weekends canoninical make changes headline - Now defaulting to French
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> haha, yes :)
<czajkowski> bloody hell pepople can't see the funny side in things at all these days :)
<elfy> global infection I think czajkowski - sad but true
<jussi> dholbach: nigelb smartboyhw thank you for the birthday wishes  :)
<dholbach> :)
<smartboyhw> jussi, :)
<elfy> jussi: you older again? and wiser?
<jussi> elfy: older yes, wiser..... mmmhm?
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> older != wiser ;P
<jussi> especially in smartboyhw's case  :P
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<smartboyhw> Oh good now the nominations for Regional Membership Board ended. Let me see will I get in:P
<dholbach> jono, how are you feeling today?
<jono> dholbach, better, thanks :-)
<jono> still not 100% but getting there :-)
<dholbach> jono, are you in a meeting right now? could I have a few ticks of your time to prepare the myapps call later on?
<dholbach> or maybe we can slightly repurpose our demo call?
<jono> dholbach, I can't right now, but we can re-purpose the demo call
<dholbach> ok cool
<bkerensa> yo
<bkerensa> jono: so if I have a sauce made too should I apply that as I'm grilling or marinade on top of the rub?
<bkerensa> I just put the rub on last night but also have a nice sauce too
<jono> mhall119, call?
<jono> bkerensa, brb call
<dholbach> jono, you froze :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: :) you fancy sponsoring a quick bug fix so we have a working calculator in raring? :P
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> in a call
<dholbach> busy right now sorry
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<jono> sorry, was on calls
<jono> so, steak
<bkerensa> jono: I'm here (and debconf14 meeting ;) )
<jono> bkerensa, generally you only apply limited seasoning to a steak before you cook it
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I had always marinaded meat with sauce before usually
<jono> bkerensa, but if you want to add sauce, add it just before it is done so it caramelizes
<bkerensa> this is my first time using the rub
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> don't add it at the beginning otherwise the sugars in the sauce will burn
<jono> steaks usually don't take long to cook
<jono> 10mins and you are done in many cases
<jono> a nice hot grill will sear them nicely
<jono> smoking is different as you cook it at a low temp
<jono> but usually you don't do steaks there
<jono> bkerensa, one thing you should do is try to find the hot spots on your new grill
<jono> all grills have really hot areas
<jono> you want to know how to manage them
<bkerensa> jono: yeah I noticed that the first night I cooked.... the flame guard has vents and thats where the hottest points are
<bkerensa> much different from cooking over charcoal grill
<jono> bkerensa, a good test here is to put pieces of toast across your grill and put the burners on the same heat level and see which slices are burned mopre
<jono> those are your hot spots :-)
<jono> s/toast/bread
<elfy> don't put your hands in those places ;)
<jono> elfy, indeed
<bkerensa> jono: oh I singed my hair on one hand the other night
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> sucked
<elfy> glad you're feeling better jono
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<jono> I have done that
<jono> elfy, getting there
<jono> still a little under the weather, but making progress :-)
<jcastro> man
<jono> I am away on vacation next week
<jcastro> I just made the _perfect_ scambled eggs
<popey> with salmon?
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<popey> if not, not perfect
<elfy> jono: good - I spent a week in bed 2 weeks ago - real flu
<jcastro> what? no, with bacon of course
<jono> salmon, ugh
<popey> try harder
<jcastro> I thought I had the flu yesterday, ends up it was just messed up pizza.
<elfy> lol
<jono> which transformed into pavement pizza
<jcastro> indeed
<jono> jcastro, sorry we didnt get a chance to talk re. 2.0 plan
<jcastro> food poisoning is probably the worst anything of anything
<jono> I have some calls this afternoon but will add input today
<jcastro> yeah, we can go now if you want or this afternoon
<jcastro> k
<jono> jcastro, I am hoping we can find a bit of time later
<jcastro> so far the overwhelming input has been to put names to commitments
<jono> before you finish for the day
<jono> right
<jcastro> right now it's like "core team" instead of a person
<jono> yeah
<jono> that never works well
<jono> lol
<jono> gotta run, prep for call
<jcastro> basically, the TLDR is I am a blogging/marketing death machine for the next month.
<jcastro> and by death I mean _Megadeth_. \m/
<AlanBell> how the heck did alienware partner with canonical and get the logo wrong? http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<jcastro> get em AlanBell!
<chilicuil> lol AlanBell
<AlanBell> I don't get how that happens
<bkerensa> jcastro: openstack \o/
<bkerensa> AlanBell: :) Didn't Canonical's brand guy leave?
<bkerensa> He used to pretty heavily police logo on Planet
<jcastro> there's pretty much no escape from sladen, irregardless if he works for canonical or not.
<bkerensa> jcastro: ahh so he is still around
<bkerensa> thats who I was thinking of
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> I've seen him around
<czajkowski> sladen++
<czajkowski> he's amazing
<philballew> czajkowski, happy Friday!
<bkerensa> Mark your calendars ;) <moray> DebConf team to organise DebConf14 in Portland, USA including help from Portland bid team
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<czajkowski> philballew: postcard went yesterday
<philballew> czajkowski, thanks! I said I would find you on Friday to find a time work on that project iirc as well.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> free now ?
<philballew> Yes
<czajkowski> before I head to the pub
<czajkowski> and inhale a pint
<czajkowski> excellent
<philballew> love it
<czajkowski> philballew: invite sent
<philballew> alright!
<philballew> 1 sec
 * philballew attaches webcam
<chilicuil> hi SergioMeneses, good morning
<SergioMeneses> philballew, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o
<popey> saw this and thought of jono http://imgur.com/gallery/ucY7xE0
<jono> wise
<jono> lol
<pleia2> haha
<philballew> im tempted to call that number now
<SergioMeneses> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/about-ubuntu-13-04-cdsdvds/
<IdleOne> no DVD 4 U
<IdleOne> NO*
<SergioMeneses> IdleOne, only for lts versions
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: so what happens in between LTS releases when people contact our LoCo asking for DVD's?
<bkerensa> Even if interim DVD's are not produced we should at least have more LTS DVD's to meet demand locally in between
<czajkowski> bkerensa: LTS DVDs will be avilable
<bkerensa> czajkowski: but only for events right?
<czajkowski> yup
<bkerensa> Well conferences even
<SergioMeneses> thanks czajkowski for answering ;)
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: np
<bkerensa> so for things like Global Jams.... Hack Days.... Release Parties we just tell them to buy DVD's ?
<bkerensa> and when a University asks for some we tell them the same too ^
<czajkowski> waiting on my dinner to arrive
<SergioMeneses> I need a cup of coffee
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: but it is late there
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> I've never heard of giving out dvds to jam days or hack days, most people download isos and use them in VMs from what I've seen. or download before and share with others on the network and but to usb
<czajkowski> perhaps universities may contact canonical directly, but universities tend to have money so they can buy them also
<czajkowski> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<czajkowski> can aalways be bought there as well
<czajkowski> ohhhh WANT - http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1076
<czajkowski> *click*
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, 14:45 here ;)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: shipping for us is very expensive... I'm assuming its quite reasonably priced for folks in Europe but it cost nearly as much for shipping as it does for the product
<AlanBell> gosh, a manual laptop
<bkerensa> 10 DVD's cost almost $30 USD delivered
<chilicuil> dvds are so 00s, usb is the way to go 8) http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/flashkus/
<czajkowski> bkerensa: can be just as expensive tbh
<czajkowski> when I buy stuff in the USA and ship here I have customs and shipping to deal with as well
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I don't know, taxes will be expensive
<czajkowski> general feedback on places and on irc has been makes sense to do this with the dvds
<czajkowski> and many teams last year didnt actually apply for them
<jono> bkerensa, cooking yet?
<bkerensa> jono: no no its only 2:18pm
<bkerensa> I have to wait till 6pm
<jono> bkerensa, ahhh sweet
<jono> jcastro, quick call?
 * AlanBell observes a new logo on http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, perfect!
<AlanBell> close enough, certainly
 * chilicuil is not sure which one was better
<AlanBell> that one shouldn't really be presented quite like that on the background, but meh, it will do
<AlanBell> old style logo is still there on the home page banner
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, I think the last one is better (imho)
<marcoceppi> I think this one definitely stands out more
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-06
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: ping
<smartboyhw> I saw in the LoCo announcement that 25th April we have a CC meeting
<smartboyhw> s/LoCo/LoCo Council/
<smartboyhw> Isn't the next meeting the 18th? (Planned to be ask the CC)
<smartboyhw> Just wanting to tell you:)
<smartboyhw> 25th April should be a TB meeting instead.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: ^
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: pleia2 (or lyz) : cprofitt: Can you confirm the date? ^^
<sladen> AlanBell: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+filebug?field.title=Alienware.com+uses+wrong+Ubuntu+logo or some such and then poke me
<popey> its already been fixed
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103249738935363775674/posts/G2sYsi1vDg5
<AlanBell> someone tweeted at barton george, which is apparently the right way to file such bugs
<czajkowski> smartboyhw_: the date is fine
<smartboyhw_> czajkowaski oh?
<AlanBell> that is release party day
<popey> \o/ Paaaaaaaaaarty!
<popey> etc
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Will you guys do the 24-hour marathon again?
<smartboyhw_> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-07
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: What made you so happy that you want to kiss G+?:P
<IdleOne> Where does someone go to get info on Ubuntu Certification Exams?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: They don't exist anymore
<IdleOne> bkerensa: any official announcement I can point a user to?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: No but this was the original http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<bkerensa> LPI and Canonical stopped offering them
<bkerensa> IdleOne: my understanding is that some of the content still exists in one of the LPIC modules but that you cannot get "Ubuntu Certified Professional" certs anymore
<IdleOne> bkerensa: thanks for the info
<IdleOne> Would be helpful if Canonical mentioned somewhere that the certs are no longer offered.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: :) They do need to clean up portions of ubuntu.com lots of tidbits hanging around that are not relevant and confuse people
<bkerensa> IdleOne: they still have a release somewhere about a conference they used to do with O'Reilly as a result people have asked in past where that is but it too ended
<IdleOne> heh tidbits, funny choice of words for a huge chunk of missing/erroneous info
<IdleOne> but I hear ya :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> morning o/
<nigelb> Hello jose \o
<jose> hey nigelb! how's it going?
<nigelb> Pretty good, but it is a Monday :)
<jose> uh, don't mention Mondays (or even Saturdays) here
<jose> need to be up at 5:30am for university :(
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> I wake up at 5:45am regularly.
<balloons> jose, I'll nab the timeslot for 1800 Weds
<jose> balloons: awesome, thanks a bunch!
 * jose updates the schedule
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> hey, czajkowski
<jose> dholbach: thanks for pushing that email on the phone mailing list :)
<dholbach> jose, no worries
<czajkowski> jose: ello there
<jose> czajkowski: how's life touring around the world?
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> nice lovely sunny milan
<jose> :P
<jose> good to know
<czajkowski> Currently doing my M101P course though while I've some downtime
<jose> czajkowski: I just found out that one of the teaching assistants for M101P lives in the same city as myself
<czajkowski> oh wow really
<czajkowski> yes we have TAs all over the place hoping to meet the guy in London and Spain soon
<czajkowski> it;s kinda cool to have a real life TA and so I;m gonna set up real life study groups
<jose> that sounds awesome!
<czajkowski> like if you were at school/uni you;d have them come along have some pizza and drinks and study
<czajkowski> just need to find some time to get that off the floor next week
<czajkowski> running evening events in italy this week and barcelona in two weeks time
<jose> hey, I'm starting uni in two days
<jose> I'm contacting the 'LUG' that's on my uni soon, so maybe we can schedule something with you guys?
<czajkowski> jose: cool
<czajkowski> where are you based again
<jose> Lima, Peru
<czajkowski> http://www.meetup.com/mongodbperu/
<jose> cool, thanks!
<czajkowski> you can find the whole list on http://www.mongodb.com/user-groups
<czajkowski> jose: you may be interested in https://education.mongodb.com/courses/10gen/M101P/2014_April/about
<jose> czajkowski: thank you - I only found the link for January before :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> they are run every few weeks
<czajkowski> at differnet levels that one is for python
<czajkowski> and you get a cert if you pass
<czajkowski> which is useful you cna then go to next level
<czajkowski> jose: sign up to http://www.mongodb.com/newsletter  mails you when the stuff is happening
<jose> I'm emailing that guy in charge of the users group today and will ping you if there's something I can quite figure out
<jose> looks like everything's well-explained
<jose> if it's still around, people should definitely like it
<czajkowski> jose: cc me on anything if you want first.surname at well mongodb.com :)
<jose> awesome, thank you!
<czajkowski> np
<jcastro> popey, hmmmm
<jcastro> how would you feel if we tried to do the TF2 weekend?
<jcastro> like we did a while ago
<jcastro> as part of maybe a release party?
<popey> "meh" is how I feel about TF2
<czajkowski> what does Tf2 stand for ?
<jcastro> teamfortress 2
<jcastro> we sponsored a few servers over a weekend once
<jcastro> I am wondering if we should do so again
<czajkowski> ohh kinda remmber that
<czajkowski> remember
<jcastro> yeah but it needs to be something fun and casual, that's the problem
<jcastro> if it's like DOTA2 or some other insane game that takes a lifetime to master then it's not so interesting
<jcastro> "frag your favorite unity developer" does have a nice ring to it
<popey> I don't think I've ever played TF2 in anger, recently been playing OpenSpades a lot
<popey> Open source which is a winner, and very easy to just drop into, and easy to run a server on
<popey> you could in fact run a bunch of servers with Ubuntu in the description and have them show in the server list
<popey> the downside is it doesn't currently build on ubuntu, but should be fixable. I have been playing the Windows version under WINE at full detail, 1080p.
<popey> https://code.google.com/p/pyspades/
<popey> https://sites.google.com/a/yvt.jp/openspades/
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> popey, is openspades interesting for people who don't otherwise play FPS's?
<popey> yes
<popey> its very easy to get into
<popey> and you can spend your time not shooting, but building fortifications
<popey> or digging
<cprofitt> hello everyone
<popey> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey popey how are things going?
<popey> Super! Hows the CC?
<jcastro> jose, I need your shirt size please
<jose> jcastro: do you have large ones?
<jcastro> I don't know what we have, I just tell them and they send you something
<jose> :P
<jose> jcastro: mind a quick PM?
<jcastro> yeah, PMs are always fine from you. :)
<jcastro> you don't need to ask
<jose> thanks
<jose> jono: hey, we're having that call in 30?
<jono> jose, yup
<jose> awesome!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<jose> hey jcastro, in case you have any probs on Fri with Ubuntu on Air, I'll be around since 1h or 2 before the charm school
<jcastro> ack
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<SergioMeneses> see ya dholbach
<dholbach> hasta la proxima
<SergioMeneses> buen dia dholbach
<jono> popey, you should provide guidance on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1267814
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1267814 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'ed calendar events don't appear at the correct time" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> jono: yeah, talking to people to figure out best way, and will leave a comment when we have an answer in a little bit
<jono> thanks
<jono> popey, I also asked Bill to feed into it
<popey> cool, ta
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> we have a timing issue for the q+a
<jono> I need to do it in 27mins
<jono> as I have calls in an hour
<jono> the tz change screwed us
<jono> I moved it in the calendar
<IdleOne> jono: nice job
<IdleOne> actually have some people thinking you quit
<jose> jono: I have adjusted all of them to be at 18 UTC now, seems good?
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-02
<jono> pleia2, around?
<pleia2> jono: yep
<jono> pleia2, thanks, will msg you
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm_, popey: relocating to the office, brb
<dpm_> ok!
<jose> popey: hey! you'll be hosting today's app clinic for Jouni, right?
<popey> jose: excellent timing, just spoke to them and we're postponing this week, because we have insufficient content
<popey> going to make a blog post instead
<jose> sounds good to me
<popey> will let you know if we do it next week or week after
<popey> might be good to do one on the last day of the app showdown (next week)
<popey> as we'll likely have some stuff to review
<jose> awesome, just let me posted and I'll make sure everything's good to go
<jose> s/let/keep/
 * jose is still a bit sleepy
<popey> jose: thanks!
<jose> np :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu keyboard shortcut guidelines? | http://askubuntu.com/q/442390
<jcastro> mhall119, is that streaming call today?
<mhall119> jcastro: yes, regular time still
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<SergioMeneses> take care dholbach !
<dholbach> you too :-)
<snwh> ubuntu open week, someone perhaps jose, approached me for a logo
<jcastro> mhall119, is this update in 7 minutes
<jcastro> or 1 hour and 7 minutes?
<pleia2> snwh: probably jose :)
<pleia2> snwh: ah yes < jose> pleia2: hey, I was thinking on having a new OpenWeek logo, maybe we can ask Sam Hewitt about it?
<pleia2> snwh: I'm also on the classroom team that's helping to organize open week
<snwh> well this was something i came up with: http://snwh.org/stuff/ubuntu-open-week.svg
<snwh> thoughts?
<mhall119> jcastro: 1 hour
<mhall119> 1800 UTC
<jcastro> lol I suck
<pleia2> snwh: so we have to be careful about manipulating the ubuntu logo http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<pleia2> I like the idea, I'm just not sure how acceptable it is to break the CoF in that way
<snwh> pleia2, there is that. I was trying to be clever with it. the circle of friends with one arm open :)
<jcastro> http://wmpoweruser.com/microsoft-introduces-universal-windows-apps/
<jcastro> " Developers will be able to have device specific and shared code and will be able to easily test the app on both Windows 8.1 and Windows Phone 8.1 emulator."
<jcastro> sounds so familiar!
<jose> snwh: I like it, but pleia2 is right - we don't want anyone into troubles
<jose> or anyone getting letters from legal canonipeople
<jono> jose, ping?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-03
<jose> does anyone know why whereschuck.org is not up?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey jose
<jose> hey! cómo va todo?
<dpm> bien, bien, y tu? ¿qué tal la uni?
<jose> un poco cansado, pero creo que bien :)
<jose> por suerte hoy termino más temprano
<jose> acabo de despertar y vi los cambios en la wiki, y me preguntaba si esa sesión se puede dar en IRC
<jose> la idea es mantener el formato del evento pero hacerlo on-air sólo y sólo cuando sea necesario
<jose> dpm: ^
<dpm> jose, añadí 2, a cuál te refieres?
<jose> dpm: el de app dev schools
<dpm> en general prefiero on-air, pero si tiene que ser IRC, pues ok tambien
<jose> si es que se puede, sería bueno
<dpm> ok
<jose> gracias :)
<dpm> np
<jussi> gday czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: ello
<czajkowski> jussi: I shall be in Helsinki
<czajkowski> and Oslo in June :)
<jussi> czajkowski: excellent!
<czajkowski> shall be using the venue you helped me find in HElsinki
<czajkowski> Thank you
<jussi> excellent, you are most welcome!
<jussi> I shall have to come have a listen...
<jussi> :D
<jussi> hrm, I note canonical is looking for a community person in north america...
<popey> indeed
<czajkowski> anyone care to weigh in https://plus.google.com/+jwildeboer/posts/bkoo7iNobTV
<popey> hahahaha
<popey> no
<czajkowski> lol
<popey> czajkowski: replied with the same answer I'd give anyone.
<czajkowski> popey: nods
<czajkowski> popey: ohhh I cna make the release party!!!
<czajkowski> shall be there I may fall asleep n the corner but will be there
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> barcelona a hackathon and then 45 school kids coming inot the office to learn about open source in the same week. 1 month to holiday :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: happy birthday
<bkerensa> mhall119: thank you
<popey> \o/ happy birthday bkerensa
<popey> I happen to be listening to you right now, which is spooky
<bkerensa> popey: we should remove that from the code
<bkerensa> ;p
<popey> hah
<popey> it was just discussed earlier that sometimes we set running a load of tests on the device before bed, and then suddenly get woken up by your voice
<popey> its quite alarming
<bkerensa> popey: :)
<bkerensa> popey: why do you do tests while sleeping?
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> popey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yCcXgbKrE&feature=kp
<bkerensa> thats much better
<popey> because they take a long time
<popey> yeah, we need lullabys
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow
<pleia2> jono: I'm conferencing next week during your Air session, but it would be great if you could find some time between now and Monday to chat about the Online Summit stuff
<jono> pleia2, sounds great
<jono> does Friday morning work for you?
<jono> as in, tomorrow
<pleia2> jono: yep, that's fine :)
<pleia2> jono: just ping me when you're available, I'm around after 9AM
<jono> pleia2, awesome, does 9am work for you?
<pleia2> jono: yep, that's fine
<jono> pleia2, thanks, I will get it in the calendar
<jono> pleia2, I will ping you on IRC and send you a hangout URL if that works?
<pleia2> jono: perfect
<jono> thanks pleia2!
<jono> pleia2, damn, I didn't realize I had a conflict (I had not calendared it), can we speak at 10am instead?
<pleia2> jono: sure
<jono> pleia2, thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend
<jose> jcastro: already here if you need me!
<jcastro> jose, ack, I'm going to grab a bite to eat and then prep
<jose> ok!
<jono_> philipballew, hey
<jono_> give me two mins and I will get the HO set up
<philipballew> jono_, no worries dude.
<jose> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, POPEY!
<jcastro> We're doing a Juju Charm school at the top of the hour, The topic is Juju Plugins:  http://ubuntuonair.com, we'll be taking questions in #juju
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-05
<czajkowski> anyone from the classroom team here?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-06
<jose> popey: ping
<popey> jose: pong
<jose> hey, I see you have a session scheduled for OpenWeek
<popey> yeah, dpm asked if we needed a session and i said yes, so he booked it i think
<jose> I was wondering if there's a possibility you could do that session on IRC, or you need it to be on air?
<jose> we want to keep the original format of the show, and only do on-air when really needed
<jose> s/show/event/
<popey> i didnt really think about it, will discuss with dpm tomorrow
<jose> thank you
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<dholbach> popey, you know... I was kind of expecting that answer from you :-P
<popey> :)
<popey> Happy to oblige.
<czajkowski> aloa
<czajkowski> aloha even
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: still on for Wednesday here ?
<popey> czajkowski: need to check what else is happening.
 * popey goes to the dump!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
<elfy> never quite quick enough ....
<popey> :)
<elfy> have to say morning before he announces Good Morning to all :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-31
<dholbach_> good morning
<popey> morning dholbach :)
 * popey pokes elfy 
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, morning
<popey> morning
<dpm> hey popey
<dpm> thanks for organizing the community presentation slides while I was away
<elfy> popey: here for 20 then back later
<popey> elfy: just a friendly hello poke
<elfy> okey doke - consider yourself poked too :p
<jose> dpm: ping, have time for a quick PM?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - I need to run! see you soon! :)
<popey> o/
<dpm> jose, really sorry for the delay, I'm around now - and don't feel you need to ask for permission for PM'ing me, generally just go for it :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-01
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> good morning elfy
<dpm> morning everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<czajkowski> ello
<dpm> hey davidcalle, czajkowski
<popey> yo
<popey> elfy: he's back on wednesday :)
<czajkowski> next wednesday
<popey> ya
<popey> he's being dialling up the hippie
<dpm> hi mhall119, when you're up, quick IRC standup on where we stand with the API docs site deployment?
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach was working with dbarth on a temporary work-around to get the HTML5 API docs packaged and in the archives
<mhall119> he got one of them done (platform-api) but builds were failing on the other (html5-theme)
<mhall119> that's all I'm really waiting on now
<mhall119> I'm missing some autopilot docs that balloons was chasing down, and also the cordova API docs, but we decided those weren't  blockers
<mhall119> also there's an update to webapp-generator that's going out today
<mhall119> dpm: are you still on for our call?
<dpm> mhall119, oh, I didn't see it on my calendar, but I'm on if you are too
<dpm> thanks for the update
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/david-michael
<dpm> ok, coming
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-02
<elfy> morning
<silverlion> hey elfy
<silverlion> long time no read
<elfy> I'm often about somewhere :)
<silverlion> yeah this time it was my bad
<silverlion> :D
<elfy> :)
<silverlion> how are things going inside the community?
 * silverlion hasn't had the time to be active lately
<elfy> pretty much the same as ever from what I can see
<silverlion> that's great
<silverlion> means there are at least no very bad news
<silverlion> ;D
<dpm> good morning all
<elfy> silverlion: :)
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hey elfy :)
<silverlion> mornin' dpm
<dpm> morning silverlion
<czajkowski> popey: any of your team going to mobile week NYC http://mobileweek.co/
<popey> dont think so
<czajkowski> :(
<knome> maybe they will attend the immobile week in the UK (:
<czajkowski> ?
<knome> i'm joking.
<mhall119> jono: are you still doing your Q&As?
<silverlion> aloha every1
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-03
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<miltos211> hi
<miltos211> i need some help with ubuntu
<silverlion> what kind of help?
<silverlion> and most of all which flavour of it ;)
<miltos211> idk i need to know the basics of terminal
<miltos211> xD
<silverlion> try google ;)
<miltos211> yech suggestions?
<silverlion> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Basics+of+ubuntu+terminal
<silverlion> how about that?
<miltos211> thx man :D
<silverlion> brings you tons of youtube vids about the usage and scripting
<silverlion> ;)
<miltos211> i kinda know who to script in like the most basic of ways :P
<miltos211> but am tryin to learn
<miltos211> thx for ur help cya
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-04
<pleia2> so, just to be clear, the chef ubuntu thing was not an april 1st joke, right? :)
<popey> the what?
<pleia2> https://www.chef.io/blog/2015/04/01/chef-and-canonical-partner-to-integrate-and-distribute-chef-with-ubuntu/
<popey> oh
<popey> no idea
<knome> at least they had a conf going on at that time...
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-05
<czajkowski> c
<silverlion> happy easter to all of you ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> popey, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :-)
<svij> popey: happy birthday!!
<jose> popey: happy birthday, sir!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach, and morning all
<Kilos> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> Happy birthday popey! *\o/*
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> another week another cold Monday!
<czajkowski> bring on summer!
<popey> Thanks everyone!  😃
<tsimonq2> I hear it's popey's BIRTHDAY! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :D
<popey> \o/
<popey> Another successful orbit of our nearest star!
<tsimonq2> lol
<knome> i sent a request for community funds for the google code-in trip a good while ago (march 16) as requested by balloons, but haven't still heard back from anybody about it.
 * dpm checks approvals sheet
<knome> i heard it was approved in the meeting that day (no brainer since google will then reimburse it back to canonical)
<dpm> knome, it seems we approved it indeed, but it's not been processed yet. Let me follow up and come back to you.
<knome> thanks
<phillw> popey: from one old person to another... happy getting older day. Another mile on the clock :D Have a good day and may the next year go well for you and all you care for. Kindest Wishes, phillw
<jcastro_> hey mhall119
<jcastro_> are you using snappy on a normal deb xenial?
<mhall119> jcastro_: for some definition of "using", yes
<jcastro_> yeah so I noticed I can snappy install foo now
<jcastro_> and it appears to work!
<mhall119> don't worry, we'll fix that
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro_> well, I can't find anything because `snappy search` got removed?
<mhall119> 'snappy' CLI is being deprecated, the new one is just 'snap' but it's not feature complete just yet
<mhall119> `snap find foo` is what you'll use
<mhall119> or, GNOME Software
<jcastro_> ta
<jcastro_> oh will gnome software show snappy things for 16.04?
<mhall119> yup, it's already mostly working in a PPA
<jcastro_> ooh, link a brutha up
<phillw> not too sure what snappy does, but much nagging about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/1564122 eventually drove the team to accept a working version :)
<mhall119> phillw: it might be a good candidate for snappy-fication
<phillw> mhall119: as a tester, it is what we use.... So, being broken - we nagged the hell out of release team to have the working version allowed in :P
<jcastro_> as a shutter user I applaud your efforts
<phillw> as it was already fix released, it was just a matter of getting it accpetped
<phillw> jcastro I only stirred up the hornets :D ... They nagged the release team into submission :)
<phillw> And no warning to me, which is a big plus :)
<phillw> mhall119: shutter is good at what it does, and now bug fixed for xenial it available to us testers again.
<phillw> it is one of those crazy situations that I 1st reported as my bug.... "What do you mean, it no longer works??"
<phillw> we just expect it to be there.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-05
<svij> morning!
<Kilos> hi svij
<Kilos> and dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi svij
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<Kilos> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Kilos
<svij> hey dpm
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hi dholbach, svij
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<knome> popey, did you have a plan to use the new community wordpress theme for some site? if you didn't catch it yet, the first (actually second) public release is out already
<knome> popey, also, if you need help setting it up, i'll happily help
<czajkowski> knome: think he's on leave this week
<popey> I am, but I am about :)
<knome> czajkowski, yes, i observed his idle time...
<popey> hehehe
 * knome da sneaky
<popey> We were looking at the theme when we kicked off the new year of Ubuntu Podcast, but as the theme wasn't ready we rolled our own
<knome> aha
<popey> knome: I have another site i may use it for though. So if you have a link I'd be interested in trying it again
<knome> sure :) --> https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme
<popey> thanks
 * popey makes notes
<knome> in case you see anything wonky or a feature missing when you test it, feel free to poke me about it and i'll see if it's sensible to land that to the theme itself (eg. not a child theme)
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
<knome> np
<knome> still in the stage where any feedback is welcome so i can make sure the theme is something people are actually willing to use
<svij> dpm: call?
<dpm> svij, dholbach, I won't be joining this week and the next one, but I should be back in the calls after that. Please feel free to go ahead without me and I'll follow up on e-mail
<svij> dpm: ok
<czajkowski> hmm running updates today and keep getting E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<czajkowski> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<czajkowski> which seems odd, anyone else having any weirdness today ?
<dholbach> any other process using apt?
<dholbach> like update-manager checking apt or something?
<svij> dpm: ok, send you a mail with one thing which I should know in the next days
<dpm> thanks a lot svij
<svij> dpm: besides that, assigned all the tasks to you as always. ;)
<dpm> argh, I can't believe I did that beginner mistake! :-)
<svij> :)
<dholbach> jcastro, do you think you can get marcoceppi to help us out with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubucon-site/ucucon-layer-add-lxml-builddeps/+merge/290990?
<marcoceppi> o/
<dholbach> ooh, he's already responding in the MP!
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<jcastro_> does someone need me to make marco do something?
<dholbach> svij, ^
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: I already did it
<dholbach> go go go!
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<marcoceppi> dholbach: you uploaded it 45 seconds ago ;)
<jcastro_> too slow marco, too slow.
<dholbach> marcoceppi, yeah, and I sent a couple of mails a couple of days ago :-P
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I'm much mor responsive on irc since we're sprinting
<dholbach> mhall119 just helped me figure out what else might be required :-)
<dholbach> good to know
<dholbach> thanks a lot marcoceppi°!
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I did just read them this morning, I've added a task to my sprint to sweep through the layer again, I made some fixes to the django layer to improve ubucon
<czajkowski> dholbach: nope:(
<czajkowski> shall run it again
<dholbach> awesome
<czajkowski> most odd
<czajkowski> 4th time is the charm :)
<jcastro_> dholbach, say hi to us today: https://appear.in/marcoceppi-juju-charm-community-sprint-201604
<dholbach> ^ maybe we should start using appear.in too - the unicorn is a must-have
<dholbach> marcoceppi, thanks a lot for looking into it!
<jcastro_> appear.in is great because it's webrtc, no plugins needed, it's just a URL.
<dholbach> hum... the page asked me if it could use flash
<jcastro_> huh, weird
<svij> it doesn't ask for flash for me ;)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * davidcalle drives home o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-06
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> good morning o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<popey> TEAM MEATING!
<jono> dpm, hey, pal
<jono> sorry, not going to make it today
<jono> dpm, can we sync next week?
<dholbach> looks like jono wasn't really expecting an answer :)
<dpm> lol
<svij> catch him before he leaves again :P
<mhall119> he wasn't invited to the team meeting anyway :-P
<dholbach> jono, hippie!
<jono> lol
<jono> dholbach, entirely accurate
<jono> TRUMP 2016
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> nothing's changed
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> bye bye - see you guys tomorrow! :)
<dpm> argh
<dpm> he left again!
<dpm> ok, missed the 2 minutes window to reply again...
<svij> dpm: you and jono act like Tom&Jerry ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> dpm: and before you leave, dont forget to answer my mail (if you find the time) ;)
<dpm> svij, it's on my list :)
<svij> for today I hope :D
<svij> "it was on my list! For next year!" :D
<knome> dpm, !UICK!
<knome> dpm, QUICK! too
<svij> go go go!
<mhall119> jono: having fun with your internet today?
<jono> mhall119, well, I am at an event and keep opening and closing my laptop
<jono> I know, I know...screen :-)
<dpm> jono, ACK!
<jono> dpm, :-)
<dpm> :-)
<jono> dpm, sorry for the late notice
<dpm> thanks knome, svij ;-)
<jono> this week has been a blur
<jono> dpm, would love to catch up soon though
<dpm> jono, no worries, sure
<jono> dpm, :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<svij> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<popey> \o/ new laptop day \o/ new laptop day \o/ squeeeee new laptop!
 * popey downloads an iso
<dholbach> nice, which laptop?
<tsimonq2> *rubs eyes* wow I went to bed at 5:30 PM...morning all! :D
<tsimonq2> popey: what kind? maker? model?
<popey> Lenovo T450
 * tsimonq2 guesses Thinkpad from the Q&As he has been watching
<tsimonq2> AHA!
<popey>  😃
<popey> Decided to get a 2nd hand one with 2 years warrnty left on it. Much better value than a new one.
<tsimonq2> awesome! :D
<tsimonq2> popey: this? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t450/
<tsimonq2> if so, the specs aren't bad ;)
<popey> yeah, 16GB RAM, 250GB SSD
<tsimonq2> niiice
<tsimonq2> I've never actually used a computer with an SSD...
 * tsimonq2 looks at prices
<popey> it's hard, once you do, it's hard to go back to spinning rust
<dholbach> very nice
<tsimonq2> $
<tsimonq2> whoops *^
<tsimonq2> but same concept ;)
<tsimonq2> (an SSD is a lot of money for my budget)
<tsimonq2> but I don't have consistent money flowing in, no job or anything, so consider yourself lucky ;D
<popey> yeah, depends on capacity and manufacturer, but they are certainly more expensive than spinning rust
<popey> yeah, totally
<tsimonq2> yeah I see 50-150ish for a lower ended one (in terms of storage) so that's probably easy to get, but I just spent all my money on a Pi 3 kit, which I have to send back because it was DOA... :/
<popey> aww :(
<tsimonq2> yeah I just hope I'm not too late to send it back on the 30 day warranty
<tsimonq2> but hey, it's just $35, and I can find that lying on the ground XD
<popey> haha
<tsimonq2> I could probably even mine bitcoin for that if I used all of my computer's resources for a couple days
<tsimonq2> but then there's taxes I hear and I just don't think it would be worth it...
<tsimonq2> whatever I'll just send it back :)
<tsimonq2> popey: so what do you think of your laptop so far? have you opened it yet? :D
<tsimonq2> and if it runs Windows 10, try out Bash before you switch to Linux :P
<popey> haha
<tsimonq2> or if you are on 8.1 you might be able to upgrade for free for like a year like they trick you into doing, then you just use Bash for a day, then you have more stuff to talk about when people ask on the Q&A if you have tried Bash on Windows
<tsimonq2> because you *know* it's coming ;)
<popey> I have no need for Bash on Windows
<popey> I'm not the target user.
<tsimonq2> not even to try it? aren't you curious about how it runs? :P
<tsimonq2> do whatever, just remember that you had the chance and I told you so ;D (if it runs Win 8.1/10)
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> what *do* you plan on running on it?
<popey> tsimonq2: windows 10 already nuked and running ubuntu 16.04 :)
<tsimonq2> heheheheh :)
<tsimonq2> stock Ubuntu?
<popey> yup
<tsimonq2> does it work better on an SSD? :P
<popey> faster, sure
<popey> dholbach: new telegram uploaded to the store if you have some time to review pls.
<popey> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1501/rev/16/
<tsimonq2> popey: I installed it yesterday in KVM just for the lols and it was really slow, maybe I need to use SPICE graphics...
<tsimonq2> because i think it was graphics-related, so later I'll try gain
<popey> Stock Ubuntu + Unity needs OpenGL enabled hardware to work best
<tsimonq2> *again
<tsimonq2> s/ i / I / :P
<tsimonq2> yeah well I run LXQt, and it works a lot better on my machine with 16 GB of RAM
<tsimonq2> but again I have a 1 TB HDD
<tsimonq2> maybe that's the bottleneck...
<popey> Never tried LXQt, but I hear it's very lightweight.
<dholbach> popey, checking
<popey> thanks
<tsimonq2> popey: yeah we're hoping for it to relace LXDE in Lubuntu 16.10 or 17.04 (from what I've heard it will be tested and released as a seperate image for 16.10 then as the primary for 17.04) but besides some very trivial quirks they haven't quite gotten to yet, it's a solid desktop
<tsimonq2> but it's very usable
<popey> Awesome.
<dholbach> marcoceppi, can we redeploy the ubucon website? :)
<dholbach> AFAIK you were still making some changes to the juju/layers bits?
<svij> I would appreciate that :)
<dholbach> brb, testing new mir
<dholbach> all right... I'm going to lie down for a bit and might be hacking on the developer site a bit later on - if I don't see you around... have a great weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-03
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: hows things?
<popey> czajkowski: not bad. finally got people here fixing the floor.
<czajkowski> oh that's good
<czajkowski> maybe a co working day next week f you fancy
<czajkowski> or is that half term ?
<popey> it is easter, for 3 weeks!
<popey> they started today
<tsimonq2> n
<tsimonq2> Grrrr
<czajkowski> popey: 3!
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> we only get 2 in .IE
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-04
<jose> popey: happy birthday!
<popey> Thanks jose :D
<jose> popey, mhall119: looks like we were on spot, the electrical connection is $90!
<mhall119> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-07
<EFknockr> plz go listen to EFNET NEWS by JASON BANDY! click here: https://youtu.be/UJkv2mAdFQQ - and after you're done check out vap0r's new track "staying up late" here: https://youtu.be/1c1XbL_XK9g - Join #EFNETNEWS on EFNET to complain about SPAM
<EFknockr> willcooke hggdh wxl daker ubot9 tsimonq2 zul PaulW2U chalcedony sakrecoer acheronuk kyleN ahayzen svij mcs_ inetpro Mister_Q nigelb pendulum jbicha meetingology DanChapman jose balloons ajmitch_ pleia2 popey czajkowski nhandler Tm_T ubuntulog_ ahoneybun ejat marcoceppi flexiondotorg cjohnston
